# GENERAL DISCUSSION-- (a.k.a: Questions & Answers)



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*RESERVED*

Reserved For Future Use


----------



## bapssystupr3m3 (Jun 9, 2008)

i will try to help as much as i am learning day by day as well and i encourage new members to search and read before and take a proactive approach in solving problems n such and learn day by day


----------



## l3v5y (Jun 9, 2008)

Damnit! Some of us like flaming people 

Good idea though, and I hope to be able to help...


----------



## rorydaredkign (Jun 9, 2008)

yep, great idea, but will they ignore it, just like they ignore the rule called search?


----------



## l3v5y (Jun 9, 2008)

rorydaredkign said:


> yep, great idea, but will they ignore it, just like they ignore the rule called search?

Click to collapse



Probably! But we can hope someone notices this thread! (I mean the noobs, not just the senior members offering support)


----------



## brambk (Jun 9, 2008)

OK, I'll give it a try then!

I'm looking for a program that intercepts incoming calls, just like S2U2 does, then displays the name, phone number and picture and has two large buttons accept or decline the call. I don't like the HTC dailer, it doesn't work for me.. 
I now use S2U2, but I don't need the sliding/locking part. Any suggestions?


----------



## oseven (Jun 9, 2008)

brambk said:


> OK, I'll give it a try then!
> 
> I'm looking for a program that intercepts incoming calls, just like S2U2 does, then displays the name, phone number and picture and has two large buttons accept or decline the call. I don't like the HTC dailer, it doesn't work for me..
> I now use S2U2, but I don't need the sliding/locking part. Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Are you only looking for apps or would skins do aswell?


----------



## brambk (Jun 9, 2008)

oseven said:


> Are you only looking for apps or would skins do aswell?

Click to collapse



If a skin could fix it, that's ok too.

I found a picture of what it is I'm looking for:


----------



## wearefree (Jun 9, 2008)

This is a great idea! I think the Mods should step in and make this one sticky. Then for every noobish thread, move them to the end of this thread to keep the forum clean. 

Noobies may not immediately realize this is where they should ask questions, but Mods can help. Or change the rule a bit to someone has to make at least 10 posts or so before they can start add new topics?


----------



## mienh (Jun 9, 2008)

brambk said:


> OK, I'll give it a try then!
> 
> I'm looking for a program that intercepts incoming calls, just like S2U2 does, then displays the name, phone number and picture and has two large buttons accept or decline the call. I don't like the HTC dailer, it doesn't work for me..
> I now use S2U2, but I don't need the sliding/locking part. Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



You should be able to turn off the sliding lock in S2U2 settings. In other words, turn off "Lock when device wakes up" and "Lock when backlight turns off."


----------



## ogabriel (Jun 9, 2008)

brambk said:


> If a skin could fix it, that's ok too.
> 
> I found a picture of what it is I'm looking for:

Click to collapse



In the S2U2 setting you can enable or disable one feature called: "Slide to asnwer"..
if you disable it it will work just as these 2 screens (these screens are from s2u2).. else it will work using the slide feature...
all good?
=D


----------



## brambk (Jun 9, 2008)

mienh said:


> You should be able to turn off the sliding lock in S2U2 settings. In other words, turn off "Lock when device wakes up" and "Lock when backlight turns off."

Click to collapse





ogabriel said:


> In the S2U2 setting you can enable or disable one feature called: "Slide to asnwer"..
> if you disable it it will work just as these 2 screens (these screens are from s2u2).. else it will work using the slide feature...
> all good?
> =D

Click to collapse



Thanks for both tips, I'll give it a try!


----------



## Genius2000 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Very simple Profile Manager*

I'm looking for a very simple profile manager (Nokia like), I need only to switch from "normal" to "meeting" or another or two custom profiles, then I need the possibility to choose for how many time, then, after this time, automatically switch back to normal.

I dont need to switch wifi or bluetooth on and off, only the possibility to change ring volume and/or switch vibration on and off.

Thanks, Andrea


----------



## flaviopac (Jun 11, 2008)

WELL DONE...
Finally a great idea....

*Why doesn't a mod stick this thread??*

I mean... Not here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=397610  but in the first page of "Development and Hacking" section.

Because surely noobs don't read the sticky rollup thread....


----------



## robosiris (Jun 11, 2008)

*Excellent Idea*

I plan to put this in my signature for sure. I may come here as well if I have a question, answer/resolution, or after thought. It's an excellent way many to give back to the community as well.


----------



## flaviopac (Jun 11, 2008)

robosiris said:


> I plan to put this in my signature for sure. I may come here as well if I have a question, answer/resolution, or after thought. It's an excellent way many to give back to the community as well.

Click to collapse



An other great idea! 

Just done.....


----------



## Nomolos_UK (Jun 11, 2008)

*Noted*



l3v5y said:


> Probably! But we can hope someone notices this thread! (I mean the noobs, not just the senior members offering support)

Click to collapse



One Noob reporting for dutey sir


----------



## jugulator (Jun 11, 2008)

*Let me try as well*

I have been looking for a Calendar similar to iPhone. I am not an iphone fan. But I like the calendar, I mean their agenda view. I would like to have software which shows agenda view for a year or so. I am using today agenda which is good one but that shows only 30 days max. Dont ask me to try agenda fusion and the other huge applications I have tried them too heavy and complicated. I dont use most of thei funtionalities. What I am looking for is a simple program which can show agenda view for a year or may be more
THanks
jug


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 12, 2008)

*Reply to jugulator*

Reply to jugulator:
In my opinion , I would def recomend Thumbcal. Type it in on google search, it is on here somewhere. Thats by far the most iPhone like calendar I've used, pluse it's pretty, it's functional, and No bugs, that I've noticed.


Also, I would really like to thank the noobys that have actually used this thread. That has saved four unneccisary threads from getting started already, and look how fast your questions got answered. If you would have made a new thread, then you would have just got flamed. I really hope more ppl support this thread, and the mods stick it. More noobs would see it, and therefore use it. Once they see how quick the replys are, then why wouldn't they. But thanks for the support, and I hope you keep it up, and get others involved. This is my cotribution to help clean up.  Also , I'm going to start something new. 

For every question that gets posted, and then gets answered, I will personally PM the person who asked , to let them know that its answered. I will check the site every night, and morning, and for sure do this. I hope this helps provoke more use. Thanks guys.


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 12, 2008)

Also, for the guy with the question about a call intercept app, if your still working with that, i agree S2u2 is your best bet. Cut off all of the features on the entire settings menu, except for the CID setting, and either slide to answer, or the end key settings. I checked it out, and it will do exactly what you want, while the lock screen never comes up.  Hope youve got it going. But thanks for using this thread first!


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 12, 2008)

*YouTube APP skin FILES?*

Hey fella's. Need some help here. I have been using the YouTube Player I downloaded from here a week ago. I love it, but I would really like to make a skin for the thing. Im a wiz kid when it comes to graphics/skins, but nothing else. So is there anyway someone can post the skin files for this app. 

If so, I will create a diamond version, vista, and maybe a couple more. I'd reALLY appreciate your help. 

Hope I this thread actually works. I've been preaching on it, just trying to get the crazy amount of unneccisary threads down. If it doesn't I guess ill look like an idiot huh. 

Thanks In advance though


----------



## wacky.banana (Jun 12, 2008)

*Sticky Advice...*

TweakMan,

If you want this thread as a front page sticky I suggest you PM one of the mods directly e.g. Flar or MrVanx.

Great idea, by the way. Not everyone will use it though as some people simply like using these forums as a resource where others do their searching for them.

I recall somebody coming on here last year who actually said that he did not have time to search as he was too busy in his day job as a project manager. Needless to say he got a severe slapping on his way out...

WB


----------



## l3v5y (Jun 12, 2008)

TweakMan said:


> Hey fella's. Need some help here. I have been using the YouTube Player I downloaded from here a week ago. I love it, but I would really like to make a skin for the thing. Im a wiz kid when it comes to graphics/skins, but nothing else. So is there anyway someone can post the skin files for this app.
> 
> If so, I will create a diamond version, vista, and maybe a couple more. I'd reALLY appreciate your help.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is this the "YouTubePlay" app by Milesmowbray, or the one ripped from the Diamond? The Diamond app can be skinned I think, but the other can't...


----------



## The Reaper (Jun 12, 2008)

Genius2000 said:


> I'm looking for a very simple profile manager (Nokia like), I need only to switch from "normal" to "meeting" or another or two custom profiles, then I need the possibility to choose for how many time, then, after this time, automatically switch back to normal.
> 
> I dont need to switch wifi or bluetooth on and off, only the possibility to change ring volume and/or switch vibration on and off.
> 
> Thanks, Andrea

Click to collapse



Hi,

SPB Mobile shell is more than just a profile manager, but it does have the option to switch between normal, silent, and Vibrate modes.

I find it to be a really cool software..


----------



## pjc007 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Universal ROM Kitchen Request*

I've posted this in the Universal Forum, with no reply!  It seems most developers are either no longer working on the Universal, or are unwilling/unable to actually help out somebody just starting out in ROM cooking.

Here is a cut/paste of my question from there:

Well - my plea to ROM cookers to post their kitchen didn't produce any concrete results, so here's a different question/plea:

What kitchen tools are you using?

I use the HyperCore kitchen downloaded from here (Many thanks Anchillus):

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=324682

I follow the process described here (Many thanks Laurentius):

http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...3&postcount=47

[EDIT: At the PKGTool stage, I do 'Manual', not 'Automatic', and fix any missing files before continuing]

This was all working great for me for quite some time and let me build custom versions of the ROMs posted here. Nothing too fancy, mostly just adding in Ranju's voice notifications, making sure wktask was present, and removing the odd application that I don't use.

Now, however, this process rarely works, if ever.

For Ranju's ROMs, (at least up to 7.4 - I haven't tried with later), the process works, but the Flash Drive disappears -- annoying, because I like to use it for the browser cache.

For PDAViet ROMs, the extract fails with lots of 'overlap' errors.

For mo3ulla's latest ROM, everything *seems* to work, but the ROM locks up when I flash it (and yes, I have fixed the PP=8MB for it).

My 'test' process is to rebuild the vanilla ROM, btw, with NO changes (decode/extract ROM, extract XIP, build ROM, encode ROM, flash). This used to work 99% of the time, but now rarely works with the newer WM 6.1 ROMs.

I greatly admire all the work the various ROM builders do here, but really want to be able to make those little changes (and maybe learn more so I can at some point add in User Customization, etc, to speed up my CAB installs after upgrade!).

Any suggestions for different/better tools, and/or a better recipe for cooking, would be wonderful!

-PJC
__________________


----------



## Genius2000 (Jun 12, 2008)

The Reaper said:


> Hi,
> 
> SPB Mobile shell is more than just a profile manager, but it does have the option to switch between normal, silent, and Vibrate modes.
> 
> I find it to be a really cool software..

Click to collapse



Thanks, but I'm looking for something more simple and lighter. SPB seems too much complicated for my needs.

Ciao, Andrea


----------



## l3v5y (Jun 12, 2008)

Genius2000 said:


> Thanks, but I'm looking for something more simple and lighter. SPB seems too much complicated for my needs.
> 
> Ciao, Andrea

Click to collapse



I have seen something that toggles radios and volume, but I can't remember where 

I'll dig around and see if I can find it!


----------



## mr_deimos (Jun 12, 2008)

Genius2000 said:


> I'm looking for a very simple profile manager (Nokia like), I need only to switch from "normal" to "meeting" or another or two custom profiles, then I need the possibility to choose for how many time, then, after this time, automatically switch back to normal.
> 
> I dont need to switch wifi or bluetooth on and off, only the possibility to change ring volume and/or switch vibration on and off.
> 
> Thanks, Andrea

Click to collapse



I've been looking for such an app too, and i ended up using ppcProfiles pro (freeware). Its original tread is at modaco forums:http://www.modaco.com/content/ppcprofiles-pro/205779/latest-version/
But if you don't want to register there to download it, just google for it, you'll find a plenty of mirrors.

You can use this program to create up to five profiles with different ringtones, vibra and volume settings. You can switch the profiles by a today plugin, a popup window (shown if you launch ppcprofiles popup.exe - you can map it to a hardware button),, or by showing clicking an optional icon in systray (it will show the popup window). I don't like unnecessary today plugins, so i'm using the popup mapped to a hardware button plus a systray icon to notify me of currently active profile. 
It might still have a bit too much features, but i'd recommend giving it a try - you don't have to use all of them, and at least the program is free


----------



## oseven (Jun 12, 2008)

Does anyone know of a program that will auto launch programs on replacement of the storage card? Basically I have a program installed to my storage card that is obviously stopped when I remove the card. I need something to auto start it again when I replace the card so that I don't have to navigate to programs every time to execute it.

Thanks


----------



## l3v5y (Jun 12, 2008)

oseven said:


> Does anyone know of a program that will auto launch programs on replacement of the storage card? Basically I have a program installed to my storage card that is obviously stopped when I remove the card. I need something to auto start it again when I replace the card so that I don't have to navigate to programs every time to execute it.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



On your storage card, create a folder called "2577" (I think it's that for ARM processors) and place the exe in that folder you want to execute. Call it "AutoRun.exe" now, every time the storage card is inserted, that program will be run.


----------



## alfibus (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi all and thanks for this useful thread: i'm a programmer, .NET basically, and it sounds weird but i really don't know how to start to make a WM5 application (the fastest env for what i've heard is the c++ env, is it right?). Is there an easy online tutorial or something i can search on google?

Thank you
Alfonso


----------



## Genius2000 (Jun 12, 2008)

mr_deimos said:


> I've been looking for such an app too, and i ended up using ppcProfiles pro (freeware). Its original tread is at modaco forums:http://www.modaco.com/content/ppcprofiles-pro/205779/latest-version/
> But if you don't want to register there to download it, just google for it, you'll find a plenty of mirrors.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your hint, just downloaded ed installed, I'll do some test and report here.

Ciao, Andrea


----------



## calvin42 (Jun 12, 2008)

Genius2000 said:


> Thanks, but I'm looking for something more simple and lighter. SPB seems too much complicated for my needs.
> 
> Ciao, Andrea

Click to collapse



I have used Pocket Zen Phone for years. Its a small App with an optional today plugin.
http://www.pocketzenphone.net/PZPForum/index.php


----------



## flaviopac (Jun 12, 2008)

*Please, a mod stick this thread!*


----------



## flaviopac (Jun 12, 2008)

oseven said:


> Does anyone know of a program that will auto launch programs on replacement of the storage card? Basically I have a program installed to my storage card that is obviously stopped when I remove the card. I need something to auto start it again when I replace the card so that I don't have to navigate to programs every time to execute it.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Maybe something like this could be done through Mortscript...
Try to ask your question *here*....


----------



## rorydaredkign (Jun 12, 2008)

alfibus said:


> Hi all and thanks for this useful thread: i'm a programmer, .NET basically, and it sounds weird but i really don't know how to start to make a WM5 application (the fastest env for what i've heard is the c++ env, is it right?). Is there an easy online tutorial or something i can search on google?
> 
> Thank you
> Alfonso

Click to collapse



When I had a short interest in developing for WM, the MSDN libraries proved very useful, both the online ones and the ones in Visual Studio.
Also, C++ is the best language for stability and speed. I have seen a lot of programs start in .Net, or flash, until the developer realised it was super complicated and then rewrote it in C++.
Rory


----------



## deedee (Jun 12, 2008)

Genius2000 said:


> I'm looking for a very simple profile manager (Nokia like), I need only to switch from "normal" to "meeting" or another or two custom profiles, then I need the possibility to choose for how many time, then, after this time, automatically switch back to normal.
> 
> I dont need to switch wifi or bluetooth on and off, only the possibility to change ring volume and/or switch vibration on and off.
> 
> Thanks, Andrea

Click to collapse



Not sure if its any better/worse then the SPB suite but here's another possible. PhoneAlarm.


----------



## poorlyduck (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a suggestion to the mods, I think its time to split developement and hacking in subforums, as u can see there is alot of skinning threads, so it will be good idea to have a sub forum called skins or themes, then another one called software developement, then requests or something like that, as long as software development and skins are separate that would be great, because I see that some some software developers disappeared just because their threads got buried by a tremendous amount of skins.


----------



## Genius2000 (Jun 12, 2008)

deedee said:


> Not sure if its any better/worse then the SPB suite but here's another possible. PhoneAlarm.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your suggestion, I took a look to PhoneAlarm an PocketZenPhone features, but none of them fits my request  First of all they do too many things, second none seems be able to switch profiles for a choosable time, of course you can set every program to automatic or time based switch, but I'm looking for a really really simple profile switcher. I owned many nokia phone, and every one was able to do this simple action, I.E. switch to meeting for a hour then back to normal.

Ciao, Andrea


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## l3v5y (Jun 12, 2008)

rorydaredkign said:


> When I had a short interest in developing for WM, the MSDN libraries proved very useful, both the online ones and the ones in Visual Studio.
> Also, C++ is the best language for stability and speed. I have seen a lot of programs start in .Net, or flash, until the developer realised it was super complicated and then rewrote it in C++.
> Rory

Click to collapse



C++ is faster and more responsive, but C# .NET is easier to use IMHO....

MSDN is the easiest way to find things out though...


----------



## myer (Jun 13, 2008)

*Tasks (poutlook) Active tasks*

Hi,
I would like to re-ask a question that I already asked, me and other people, without success.
The tasks app of WM6, when applies a filter for active tasks just make disappear the completed tasks. Meanwhile the task app of WM5 and previous, when you filtered the active tasks just showed you the tasks with a start date before to the current day or the tasks without a start date.
Besides the today plugin still considers as active the same amount of tasks that would be shown with the tasks app from WM5.
In consequence, it is quite annoying to work now with this formerly useful app.
Has anyone a solution?
Desperate


----------



## myer (Jun 13, 2008)

*Hourly beeper*

Hi again,
I'm also looking for an app that beeps/vibrates every hour as the first digital watches. Just to remind me at work how the time goes by, not to force me to hold my prophet.
Any Idea as brilliant as this thread
Thanks


----------



## flaviopac (Jun 13, 2008)

myer said:


> Hi again,
> I'm also looking for an app that beeps/vibrates every hour as the first digital watches. Just to remind me at work how the time goes by, not to force me to hold my prophet.
> Any Idea as brilliant as this thread
> Thanks

Click to collapse



You could use Mortscript and do a script which plays a sound every hour....


----------



## Dr Puttingham (Jun 13, 2008)

flaviopac said:


> WELL DONE...
> Finally a great idea....
> 
> *Why doesn't a mod stick this thread??*
> ...

Click to collapse



The whole idea of _Alex's Thread is to unclutter the forums with stickies.  And if noobs don't read just ONE stickie, WTF would they pay attention to this one???

As an aside, I like the idea of this thread, is going in a good direction.

I'll see what the other MOD's wanna do, myself I believe that it should be rolled up, but that's me...

Let's see what happens, OK?

(and if you post once more to please stickie I'll ban you for redundant posts!  )


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 13, 2008)

*Htc Home Plug*

I really want to thank you all for using this thread. I was doubtfull when I made it, but its doing good. Searching is getting easier, thread by thread!!!  

Heres my question though:
Is there any possible way to configure S2P(slide 2 play) to work with HTC Home Plug?  I would really love to be able to use it instead of the Audio Manager or WMP. I dont know if there would have to be a program designed to make the buttons (rewind, pause, etc) work correctly, but it would be really great, and I'm sure alot of ppl would enjoy this as well. Thanks in advance.

ALSO, I just now started PM'ing ppl to let them know there answers were posted. Hope this encourages you all to use this thread more.


----------



## shyd (Jun 13, 2008)

*How do I change the HSDPA's icon? - what file to search for?*

Hi,
I've been searching for 2 days now, but I can not find anything. What I want is to change the HSDPA's icon to a white H with transparent background (just invert colors like the diamond's looks like). In what file is this H-icon located?
I just can find the 3G-icon in phcanOverbmp.dll

please help me with my facelift
thanks in advance
shyd


----------



## richardshone (Jun 13, 2008)

*can i run any wm6.1rom on my Asus p550*

apologies for this, that may seen a dumb Question, but i am compleltey new to this and cant seem to find the answer anywhere else.

I was given an ASUS p550 (well Vodafone V1520) thru work and had to give up my HTC wizard :-( 

I cant seem to find a 6.1 rom for it.  is there any reason why i cant use an HTC rom for it or are they model specific?

thanks in advance for not laughing at me too hardily and i hope i can get some help.

regards richard.


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 13, 2008)

*Post 48 ROM answer*

Sorry man,  but I'm pretty sure all are for specific devices. Touch rom wont work on moguls and vise versa. So I dont think any will work on yours unless its for your device specifically. 
Hope that helps. 

But Also, No question you post in this thread is stupid, and you will not be flamed or put down for it what so ever. That is why this thread was created. You done your part and didn't start a new thread, so you wont be jumped on here.

Post again any time!!!!


----------



## dirtred (Jun 13, 2008)

*remove?*

is it safe to remove audible audibleair?


----------



## anheuer (Jun 14, 2008)

Well.. here goes

TCPMP (or coreplayer) that will work on the Diamond.


----------



## Kicken (Jun 14, 2008)

*Volume question*

Hello.
     I own an Htc Touch XV6900 anytime i do a soft reset and i make a  call my volume setting is always one notch down from being set at the loudest. I have to always set my volume to loudest due to working in a loud environment. 

My question is: Is there a regisrty setting that will always default my volume setting to be set at full blast?

Thank you very much in advance.
Kicken


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 14, 2008)

anheuer said:


> Well.. here goes
> 
> TCPMP (or coreplayer) that will work on the Diamond.

Click to collapse



If the TCPMP that is out right now doesn't work, then Im pretty sure theres not a version of TCPMP out for the diamond specifically. There is however a version on this forum, tha is made specifically for WM6.1 cooked roms. If I was you i would try that. Post back and let us know if it works. I would post the link, but Im not sure of it. It's in this section, a few pages back by now, but its there. 

Also, if you post a question again, make sure to PM me the post number. It will help keep up with the questions, so yours doesn't get looked over.


----------



## aguas (Jun 14, 2008)

could someone kindly send me the text of the mortscript they use to show weather icons in the lower left hand side of S2U2? ive tried several times and cannot get it to ever work. also, if anyone knows of a set of legit icons, id be extremely grateful.


----------



## gtpete (Jun 14, 2008)

really nooby question ...but this driving me nuts & i know its a really simple answer somewhere.

i have accidentally copied all my sim contacts to the phone contacts.
This has created a double up when i open my contacts folder.
where can i find the contacts folder using activesync, so i can delete all the phone contacts & just run off the sim contacts?
i've looked just about everywhere for the folder.


----------



## flaviopac (Jun 14, 2008)

gtpete said:


> really nooby question ...but this driving me nuts & i know its a really simple answer somewhere.
> 
> i have accidentally copied all my sim contacts to the phone contacts.
> This has created a double up when i open my contacts folder.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not sure you can delete all your contacts in once....

Just remove your sim card, then delete al contacts in "Contacts", then re-insert the sim card.... That's all....


----------



## shyd (Jun 14, 2008)

anyone no idea?



shyd said:


> Hi,
> I've been searching for 2 days now, but I can not find anything. What I want is to change the HSDPA's icon to a white H with transparent background (just invert colors like the diamond's looks like). In what file is this H-icon located?
> I just can find the 3G-icon in phcanOverbmp.dll
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Ghost26 (Jun 14, 2008)

aguas said:


> could someone kindly send me the text of the mortscript they use to show weather icons in the lower left hand side of S2U2? ive tried several times and cannot get it to ever work. also, if anyone knows of a set of legit icons, id be extremely grateful.

Click to collapse



I may be wrong, but on the newest version of S2U2, the weather icon display is automatic once you choose the correct weather app under settings.

Program Files --> S2U2 folder  -->  S2U2 Settings.exe  -->  Information:  -->

Today's Weather Forecast from  --> change this from "off" to the weather program you use.


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 14, 2008)

*Y*

I made an earlier post, but didnt have the correct info so here it is. I am a real genious with graphic design such as skins, and things of that nature. But a real dope when it comes to programming or things of that nature. 

I have a pretty good layout for a skin for the YOUTUBE player. The one I am speaking of is the YouTube Player 1.0.7 by Milesmowbro. I think thats how its spelled, but Im sure you know which one now. I only need the skin files. Nothing else. I'll create them , then post them if someone can help. So please get them to me if possible.

Before I go, I want to thank all of you again for supporting this thread. I didn't think that it would be used this well when I made it. But at this rate, threads will stop sooner or later that shouldn't be there. I really hope you all enjoy the extra effort put into the way question numbers are posted, and the messages sent when you have an answer. A lot of you dont have PMing activated , but if you want, activate it on your account for ppl in you contact or friends list, and add me. This wil help get your answer faster, or at least letting yo know its here. Otherwise just keep check on your visitor messages. 

Ive noticed that alot of the senior members are also Posting in your visitor messge when they answer you questions, and I really would like to thank them. But thanks , and please get me those skin files!


----------



## eldaria (Jun 14, 2008)

*Short range communications software.*

Hey all, 

I got a question.
At the end of this month, I will be going on a longer road trip.
We will be driving in 2 cars and I was wondering if there exists some kind of software that enables communication between 2 Windows Mobile or Java enabled phones.
I don't want to use GSM since it will cost a fortune in Roaming costs.
So I was kind of thinking perhaps Bluetooth or Wifi.

I did find this one: http://www.4pockets.com/product_info.php?p=62
But as far as I can read it requires an Access point in between.

I was more thinking of a software that can set up a type of Ad-Hoc network and use it to communicate.
If it has Video support it would be awsome since the front camera could be used to have real time comm between the two cars. 

Regards.
Brian.


PS.
Great idea with this QA thread, a suggestion, when listing posts with Questions and Answers on first page, perhaps a quick summary, so to identify If one can answer it without having to search for the post on the different pages.


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## Underfunded (Jun 15, 2008)

*Packages Creator on PC*

OK. I was trying to create an OEM following the tutorial at:

http://wiki.xda-developers.com/index...age Tutorial

but on Step 4, after I click the X to exit Packages Creator locks up.


----------



## cpinheir (Jun 15, 2008)

*J2ME MMAPI MIDI Question*

I am thinking about porting a J2SE application to J2ME. The application currently makes use of javax.sound.midi.* to send MIDI events (the application is a Guitar-Pro tab viewer/player). After doing some research, it looked like using J2ME with MMAPI extensions to send MIDI events would be do-able on a Windows Mobile device running a JVM. However, after trying numerous JVM's (Creme, Jbed, IBM's J9, Sun's Personal Java, etc.) I have yet to find a JVM that implements enough of the MMAPI to be able to make calls to send individual MIDI events. I found some sample code on Sun's site, called MMADEMO, that contained some code that looked like this:

 	    MIDIControl mc = getMIDIControl();
	    // some notes on channel 0
	    // 0x90: Note On
	    for (int i=0; i<niceChord.length; i++) {
		// Note On, note number, velocity
		mc.shortMidiEvent(0x90, niceChord_, 127);
	    }
	    // some drums on channel 9
	    mc.shortMidiEvent(0x99, 35, 127); // bass drum
	    mc.shortMidiEvent(0x99, 35, 0);
	    mc.shortMidiEvent(0x99, 58, 127); // vibraslap
	    mc.shortMidiEvent(0x99, 58, 0);
	    mc.shortMidiEvent(0x99, 57, 127); // crash cymbal
	    mc.shortMidiEvent(0x99, 57, 0);


I think some of the JVM's I've tried support playing a MIDI file in a player, but what I need to be able to do is  send individual MIDI event's similar to what is shown in the above code snippet, not playback a whole MIDI file. So, I guess my question is: Does anybody know of at least one JVM that runs on a Windows Mobile device (other than smartphones), that supports sending individual MIDI event's (either using MMAPI or any other method)?_


----------



## dirtred (Jun 15, 2008)

*random access*

could someone please explain how to install random access in noob terms?


----------



## flaviopac (Jun 15, 2008)

eldaria said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I got a question.
> At the end of this month, I will be going on a longer road trip.
> ...

Click to collapse



You could use BLUETOOTH connection....
But maybe its range could be too tight....


----------



## JukEboXAuDiO (Jun 16, 2008)

*SPB MS question*

I uninstalled some programs from my PDA yet the programs stills show up in my programs link in SPB MS. Any way to get rid of them?


----------



## luiggi (Jun 16, 2008)

*Reinstall Spb MS*



JukEboXAuDiO said:


> I uninstalled some programs from my PDA yet the programs stills show up in my programs link in SPB MS. Any way to get rid of them?

Click to collapse



Reinstall MS, if you don´t want yo´ll have to edit the registry manually...


----------



## JukEboXAuDiO (Jun 16, 2008)

How can I edit it manually. Where should I look?>


----------



## sphinxy (Jun 16, 2008)

JukEboXAuDiO said:


> How can I edit it manually. Where should I look?>

Click to collapse



Correct me if im wrong or im taking your question the wrong way - cant you hold on to the icon for like 2 seconds and options come up -> isnt there a "Remove from List" or somethiing?


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 16, 2008)

*II*



sphinxy said:


> Correct me if im wrong or im taking your question the wrong way - cant you hold on to the icon for like 2 seconds and options come up -> isnt there a "Remove from List" or somethiing?

Click to collapse



I think your right. Also, just a reminder to all, no one specific, to make sure to follow the instructions, so your question isnt overlooked.


----------



## fgurm001 (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi. I would like to transfer my 'contacts' from HTC Touch, to another PDA I have... or vice versa... is this possible?

Thanks. 

Also, I have a Dell Axim X51V, can I use many of these programs that appear to be designed for phones on the PDA?


----------



## alisto (Jun 16, 2008)

*where is serial2.dll & serial3.dll?*

So glad to get much info from your website! (http://www.xs4all.nl/~itsme/projects/xda/serial-protocols.html)
however, When I check my HTC9000(PPC), I couldn't find the two DLLs(serial2.dll & serial3.dll). My PPC's OS is WM6, some info is as following:
--------------------------------------
ROM Ver: QS-ROM v8.3
Radio Ver: 1.41.00.10
Protocal Ver: 32.74.7020.18H

HERM200
IPL-1.04
HERM200
SPL-2.10.0lipro
------------------------------------
Is there anything wrong?Any help will be gratefull appreciation!


----------



## TheChampJT (Jun 16, 2008)

fgurm001 said:


> Hi. I would like to transfer my 'contacts' from HTC Touch, to another PDA I have... or vice versa... is this possible?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Also, I have a Dell Axim X51V, can I use many of these programs that appear to be designed for phones on the PDA?

Click to collapse



Your wireless carrier can do this for you, or should be able to.

If not, backup only the PIM (contacts) data and transfer it with a SD card.
Or, use Outlook.


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 16, 2008)

*Reply to Post #71 (Touch/Vogue dll.'s)*

Hey man. I am not really sure I understand your problem, if you have one? But heres what I done. I have the HTC Touch/Vogue 6900 from Alltel. I have been running WM6.1 Custom ROM's on it, so I had to flash back to my original ROM to be able to see what you were talking about. But I searched thru my entire directory using Total Commander, and didn't find those files either. I dont think it's a problem. 

But I may have misunderstood your question, if so just let me know and i'll try to help some more. If your just worried about them missing , I wouldn't worry unless you started having trouble. 

ALSO, If you post another question, make sure to follow the instructions, and PM with the info on your post. Details about what to send are in the first post in the thread. Im not being an a**. Dont take it that way. I only ask you to do this so I can post your question in the first post. This ensures your question isn't looked over, and it helps for future refrence, but thanks and I hope this helps.


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 16, 2008)

*REPLY TO POST #70 (Transfering Contacts)*

Some Carriers actually charge for this feature if they do it for you. Alltel charges me $10 every time, unless I know the person doing it for me. 

Another option would be to transfer them using your bluetooth, or the beam feature if thats available to you.


----------



## TheChampJT (Jun 16, 2008)

aguas said:


> could someone kindly send me the text of the mortscript they use to show weather icons in the lower left hand side of S2U2? ive tried several times and cannot get it to ever work. also, if anyone knows of a set of legit icons, id be extremely grateful.

Click to collapse



In S2U2 change the weather option to display "UserWeather"

Read this thread to get the file you need, you will also need to install MortScript for this to work. Everything is included in the thread.

Google the forum for icons, just search for "S2U2 weather icons"

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=358952

All you simply need to do is, install MortScript, change the file with your location code, and place the files in the correct folder, and now you can see your weather.


----------



## TheChampJT (Jun 16, 2008)

TweakMan said:


> Hey man. I am not really sure I understand your problem, if you have one? But heres what I done. I have the HTC Touch/Vogue 6900 from Alltel. I have been running WM6.1 Custom ROM's on it, so I had to flash back to my original ROM to be able to see what you were talking about. But I searched thru my entire directory using Total Commander, and didn't find those files either. I dont think it's a problem.
> 
> But I may have misunderstood your question, if so just let me know and i'll try to help some more. If your just worried about them missing , I wouldn't worry unless you started having trouble.
> 
> ALSO, If you post another question, make sure to follow the instructions, and PM with the info on your post. Details about what to send are in the first post in the thread. Im not being an a**. Dont take it that way. I only ask you to do this so I can post your question in the first post. This ensures your question isn't looked over, and it helps for future refrence, but thanks and I hope this helps.

Click to collapse



The device is a Hermes not a Vogue, I think the 9000 tricked you.


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 16, 2008)

My apologies Sir.  I'll remove it from the answered section. Again , Sorry Champ. LOL


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 16, 2008)

**********REMOVED****************

Removed: Moved To Diamond App & Oem Thread


----------



## tanalyw (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi guys..
I would like to know if there is any good HTC diamond theme for my htc touch?
I tried afew, but they seems buggy. Thanks


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 16, 2008)

*Reply to Post #79 ( Diamond Theme Suggestions)*

There are several "Diamond" themes available right now. I've not tried every single on yet ( Im in the process) , but the two I have tried , are rather slow, and very buggy. 

But that is expected. The Diamond themes are a work in progress. My personal favorite it the XIAmultitheme. It's by far one of the best looking, and most functional. But it is still very slow, and it's very buggy on my touch. But , it is the one that I will be keeping up with, and waiting on a new release which solves those problems. Once its done, it will be amazing.

There are a couple more on here that you can try, but they probably have some of the same problems. But give them a week or two, and try again. Thats what I suggest. The second release usually is ready to go for me. But look for the one using throttle launcher as well. There towards the front of this section since there new. 

Hope this helps. Thanks for using this thread.


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 16, 2008)

*YouTube App Skin Files (Answer)*

Removing this question from the list. This app cannot be skinned as far as I know.  
If anyone finds out different, please let me know.


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 16, 2008)

*Reply to Post #46 (HTC Home Plug)*

Ive done some researching, and currently there is no program or application that will allow me to interchange the Audio Manager or WMP with S2P on the HTC Home Plug. 

I really wish there was a way. It would be nice to use S2P instead of these two apps, and be able to remove the contact tab, and use S2V, or an app of my choice in its place. It would be great even if it only opened the program when the tab was pushed. 

But guess I can keep dreaming. At least Im clearing up the unanswered questions board.


----------



## Chamuel (Jun 16, 2008)

*Esmertec Jbed- no local Com connection possible*

Hi all together,

i am new to your community and wonder if one of you could give me a hint on my problem.

I'm developing a midlet that, among other things, should read out NMEA streams from the GPS receiver in the HTC Kaiser. As i did not find any KVM that supports JSR-179 on Windows Mobile devices i decided to realize this by opening a stream connection to Com4.
I tried this once with IBMs J9 KVM and it worked with no problem. When i tried the same with the Esmertec Jbed KVM i got a "ConnectionNotFound" exception and when i try to list the available com ports with "System.getProperty("microedition.commports")" i get a NULL string back.

Now my question is, doesn't the Jbed support local com connections or do you know any way how this can be realized as for some reasons it would be necessary to use Jbed instead of IBMs KVM.

Jbed Version : 20080222 3.1
OS Version: WM 6 Pro CE OS 5.2.1620 (Build 18125.0.4.2)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 16, 2008)

*Reply to Post # 60 ( Mobile 2 Mobile COMM App)*

Sorry it has took so long to get you an answer on this subject, but I've done a heck of a lot of searching, and dont think there is an application out there to do what you want. 

I believe you are looking for a program , that will allow you to communicate with your friend in a different car, without using your actual phone minutes, or carrier provided services? If I'm right, then I'm pretty sure theres nothing out there. I may be wrong, but I've searched and searched , and then searched some more.

What you need is an application like the push to talk feature, but free, and user made. Maybe one of these days it will be out there, but Im pretty sure it isn't yet. This prob wont help but its an idea. I've seen a few programs out there, at least I think this is what they do, that turn speech into text.  Most ppl with PPC's have unlimited data and text, so it would be free. You could talk you message into the phone while driving, and only have to hit send. And I actually think there is an app that turns your text messages into speech and reads them back to you. Im not sure, but I think there is one.

Im sorry there wasn't more I can do, but I tried. Maybe you can just grab some walkee talkee's for the trip. LOL


----------



## anheuer (Jun 16, 2008)

TweakMan said:


> If the TCPMP that is out right now doesn't work, then Im pretty sure theres not a version of TCPMP out for the diamond specifically. There is however a version on this forum, tha is made specifically for WM6.1 cooked roms. If I was you i would try that. Post back and let us know if it works. I would post the link, but Im not sure of it. It's in this section, a few pages back by now, but its there.
> 
> Also, if you post a question again, make sure to PM me the post number. It will help keep up with the questions, so yours doesn't get looked over.

Click to collapse



I found one that works, but still in development.
very slow and laggy.

Any other ideas for the moment??


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 16, 2008)

*Tcpmp Reply*



anheuer said:


> I found one that works, but still in development.
> very slow and laggy.
> 
> Any other ideas for the moment??

Click to collapse



No man. Sorry. I dont know anything else to reccomend. If I'm not mistaken, development on TCPMP has been pretty much stopped. I'm almost a hundred percent sure that CORE player will be available for the Diamond. 

Have you actually tried Coreplayer yet? I would suspect that if the TCPMP worked, that Coreplayer would as well. All TCPMP is , is a low grade version of Core. If it worked, then core should as well. I'll do some checking the next couple days, but thats what I would think. Dont take my words for it though. 

I do know that I'm using core player on my touch. Im running a custom gps rom from ppcgeeks kitchen, and core is working just fine. No lag, no probs. Hope this helps.


----------



## anheuer (Jun 16, 2008)

TweakMan said:


> No man. Sorry. I dont know anything else to reccomend. If I'm not mistaken, development on TCPMP has been pretty much stopped. I'm almost a hundred percent sure that CORE player will be available for the Diamond.
> 
> Have you actually tried Coreplayer yet? I would suspect that if the TCPMP worked, that Coreplayer would as well. All TCPMP is , is a low grade version of Core. If it worked, then core should as well. I'll do some checking the next couple days, but thats what I would think. Dont take my words for it though.
> 
> I do know that I'm using core player on my touch. Im running a custom gps rom from ppcgeeks kitchen, and core is working just fine. No lag, no probs. Hope this helps.

Click to collapse



I read somewere that the newest version of coreplayer works on the diamond.
but its not freeware.

so before buying anything i always try to see if there is a freeware app who can do the job.

and ass long as i'm talking about freeware.
Is there a free GPS program i could use on my diamond, just want to test the gps how it workes.


----------



## l3v5y (Jun 16, 2008)

anheuer said:


> I read somewere that the newest version of coreplayer works on the diamond.
> but its not freeware.
> 
> so before buying anything i always try to see if there is a freeware app who can do the job.
> ...

Click to collapse



There is Google Maps. That'll interact with the GPS hardware, but it downloads the maps as you go, so should be used with an unlimited data plan/WiFi.


----------



## deedee (Jun 16, 2008)

anheuer said:


> I read somewere that the newest version of coreplayer works on the diamond.
> but its not freeware.
> 
> so before buying anything i always try to see if there is a freeware app who can do the job.
> ...

Click to collapse



If all you want to do is ensure the GPS hardware is actually working then GPS Test will do.


----------



## oseven (Jun 16, 2008)

Pulling my hair out here. 
I've been trying for months (on and off) to change the little keyboard icon for the TouchPal keyboard...it's horrible, but it's the best keyboard I've ever used, but it's embedded in the dll.
I've used icon changers that replace icons in dll files, and ive used dll explorers to try and edit the image, but the only icons found are 2 black silhouettes of the icon and I get all types of errors when I try and replace them. They're in files called 506 and 507, but I just don't know enough to change them. 

Pleaase can someone help me lol, this is so frustrating. If anyone can help, I'm using the second version.
If anyone could change it for me I'd be more than happy to donate a bit. I'd like to use the default keyboard icon (shown below) if possible, although I know it needs converting...







Thanks


----------



## kuzco1 (Jun 16, 2008)

*DVB-T and HTC*

Hi,

perhaps a stupid question:

I have an USB DVB-T-Stick (Type A) which I am using with my laptop. Is there a way to use this DVB-T-Stick also with my HTC Kaiser , so that I can see TV on my mobile ?

What about the TV program ?
What about a converter from TypeA to TypeMini ?

Regards
kuzco1


----------



## yairlanz (Jun 16, 2008)

*How to mount wm5 incoming call window?*

Hello 

Does anybody know how to mount this little incoming call indow? 
I'm trying to post a picture when a call comes, but this wm5 incoming call window pops up and hiding half of my picture 

Please help


----------



## mr_deimos (Jun 16, 2008)

oseven said:


> Pulling my hair out here.
> I've been trying for months (on and off) to change the little keyboard icon for the TouchPal keyboard...(...)
> Pleaase can someone help me lol, this is so frustrating. If anyone can help, I'm using the second version.

Click to collapse



I can try doing it, but the link you provided redirects me to version 3.0 (just as all other downloads i found). Could you PM me the cab for version you're using (demo version of course  )?


----------



## oseven (Jun 16, 2008)

mr_deimos said:


> I can try doing it, but the link you provided redirects me to version 3.0 (just as all other downloads i found). Could you PM me the cab for version you're using (demo version of course  )?

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot


----------



## fzzyrn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Smartphone/Professional hybrid?*

Its been proven that you can run professional on a smartphone, you just have to add in some extra features.

Is it possible to do the reverse? Can you run smartphone edition an touchscreened ppc? Alot of us have broken screens but otherwise peachy hardware.

I suppose it would be similar to creating hybrid builds or cooking roms


----------



## shyd (Jun 16, 2008)

kuzco1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> perhaps a stupid question:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




As far as I know, this doesn't work. These phones doesn't support the nessesary usb-host funktion. Perhaps you can stream TV over LAN oder inet.


----------



## l3v5y (Jun 16, 2008)

fzzyrn said:


> Its been proven that you can run professional on a smartphone, you just have to add in some extra features.
> 
> Is it possible to do the reverse? Can you run smartphone edition an touchscreened ppc? Alot of us have broken screens but otherwise peachy hardware.
> 
> I suppose it would be similar to creating hybrid builds or cooking roms

Click to collapse



At one point I heard of a S730 ROM being flashed to a Kaiser to try and work out whether it was software based GPS disabling...


----------



## l3v5y (Jun 16, 2008)

fzzyrn said:


> geez l3v5y, are you ever not on xda-devs?
> 
> anyway, interesting about the ROM. Did it work out? Did it work well?
> 
> Congrats on 3000th post, by the way

Click to collapse



I haven't been on all weekend! 

I believe it worked alright (well enough to see that the GPS was - at least in part - software disabled). I think what it'll need is the smartphone XIP to be ported to other devices along with the core OS files...

Thanks!


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 16, 2008)

*USB DUB-T on PPC*



kuzco1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> perhaps a stupid question:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I agree with post 95. None of the current PPC's support USB functions like a laptop. I actually searched and searched for a way simply to get my Touch to read my USB 1gig Flash Dirve. Its not able to be acheived by software , the prob is that the hardware isn't present in any ppc i know of to do this. Hopefully it will be down the road. But all we can do is dream.


----------



## mr_deimos (Jun 16, 2008)

TweakMan said:


> Yes I agree with post 95. None of the current PPC's support USB functions like a laptop.

Click to collapse



Not exactly true - Toshiba g900 does  But it would be true to say that none of current *HTC* PPC's support host USB


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 16, 2008)

*Burned!!!*



mr_deimos said:


> Not exactly true - Toshiba g900 does  But it would be true to say that none of current *HTC* PPC's support host USB

Click to collapse



Ouch! I hate it when that happens, but I stand corrected.


----------



## fzzyrn (Jun 16, 2008)

did the type of screen matter?
Both the kaiser and the S730 have qvga screens, so one couldn't use a SQVGA rom, right?


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 16, 2008)

*Throttle Launcher (Diamond) Help*

Hey guys, I need some minor help here. I started using the New Throttle Launcher yesterday, with the whole Manilla TouchFlo 3D skin/setup. It's by far the best out there right now in my opinion. It's still a little slow, but no bugs that I have found as of yet that will keep me from using it for a while. 

But Im having a little trouble getting it setup. I dont think its the theme I'm having trouble figuring out, but throttle launcher. So here goes. When I activate the Throttle Launcher Today Plug, from Settings/Personal/Today/Items, it loads it on my today screen as a plug.  
With the Manilla style theme , it has the Icons at the very bottom of the screen. 

All of the different tabs (home, weather, contacts) are working fine. I figured out how to get them to work. BUT, I cant figure out wat  to do to get the "MUSIC" tab, or the "PHOTO" tab to do anything. When I click on one it says its loading music page, or photo page, but does nothing. Ive tried to find a way to fix it, but cant. I know its prob just a simple settin , but this is my first time with throttle launcher, so please help.  

in the setup , or cofiguration, there is a box for the photo section, i think thats what it for, but i've tried using ,s2p.exe, and htcalbum.exe, and all kinds of things. but no luck, and the music section, there is no way to choos a path. Just different today plugs that will come up , when you click the tab. And as far as i know , theres no music player today plugin out there. Can someone please help.


----------



## l3v5y (Jun 16, 2008)

fzzyrn said:


> did the type of screen matter?
> Both the kaiser and the S730 have qvga screens, so one couldn't use a SQVGA rom, right?

Click to collapse



The S730 and Kaiser are essentially the same hardware so hardware compatibility was not an issue with them. You could cook a ROM with the OS parts of a smart phone ROM (SYS and a ported XIP) but with the drivers specific to the device (What's in the OEM folder).


----------



## l3v5y (Jun 16, 2008)

TweakMan said:


> Ouch! I hate it when that happens, but I stand corrected.

Click to collapse



USB OTG is a pretty new standard... Very few things at all support it (some Archos players do...) so what you made was a reasonable assumption... I think more devices will probably support it in the future, as what it gives is truly awesome!


----------



## FInixNOver (Jun 16, 2008)

*Reply to post #70*



fgurm001 said:


> Hi. I would like to transfer my 'contacts' from HTC Touch, to another PDA I have... or vice versa... is this possible?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Also, I have a Dell Axim X51V, can I use many of these programs that appear to be designed for phones on the PDA?

Click to collapse



You can use PIMBackup for this operation
It's just an exe. Put it in you device, make a backup of your PIM data. Then copy the file it creates to the other device along with the exe. Run the exe in the other device and restore you PIM data. It's really easy to do.


----------



## MSL209 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Blue Touch/XV6900 Theme .TSK - Check Picture*

My Touch/XV6900 comes with a booring greyscale today screen and I really like the default layout. I found this, but I can't find the .tsk for it anywhere. Can anyone help me find this theme?


----------



## larryo108 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Treo DialLookupPlugin.dll*

I have a ROM dump from my Treo 700wx and I have extracted the DialLookupPlugin.dll. Is there anyway to look within the .dll file to see how this plugin works? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## qui_aff (Jun 17, 2008)

*Video player with finger-friendly iPod Touch/iPhone-like UI*

I'm looking for a for a video player that can do AVI, but with a finger friendly interface. AC's S2P does a terrific job of turning the WM phones into iPods. The only piece I'm missing is a video player that's finger-friendly.

I have tried TCPMP, and WMP. Anything else out there?


----------



## grandpareza (Jun 17, 2008)

Here is one that Im lost with

*What is mortscript and what does it do?*


----------



## silverpal (Jun 17, 2008)

*S2P*

Hi,

Regarding S2P, when I'm using it to play music (via earphones) and a call comes in, the music is muted (correct behaviour) when I answer the call. After the call is ended, the progress bar of the music resumes but there is no sound at all! Even the HTC music player app is affected. Only a soft reset can solve this problem.

Is there anything, settings to change etc, that can solve this issue? 

I am using a HTC Polaris WM 6.


----------



## APBilbo (Jun 17, 2008)

TweakMan said:


> Hey guys, I need some minor help here. I started using the New Throttle Launcher yesterday, with the whole Manilla TouchFlo 3D skin/setup. It's by far the best out there right now in my opinion. It's still a little slow, but no bugs that I have found as of yet that will keep me from using it for a while.
> 
> But Im having a little trouble getting it setup. I dont think its the theme I'm having trouble figuring out, but throttle launcher. So here goes. When I activate the Throttle Launcher Today Plug, from Settings/Personal/Today/Items, it loads it on my today screen as a plug.
> With the Manilla style theme , it has the Icons at the very bottom of the screen.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi TweakMan!!

I'm glad you like throttle. I'm working on it full time to make it faster and more flexible . About your questions, for the images page, you have to select a path containing the pictures on the configurator. To do it just click on the "..." of the "Picture Path" on the configurator and when you've selected the folder (select it, do not open!) click Actions\OK. The path should be selected.

For the music player, you can use Gullum's skined HTC Player as today plugin . You can get it here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=2236718

Hope this helps!!


----------



## PPCBANDIT (Jun 17, 2008)

*Enable loudspeaker when headset is pluged in*

When I am NOT using my headset, I can hear the sms notifications, alarms, and the phone ringing without problem. But when the headset is pluged in, the sms notifications, alarms etc is ONLY heard through the headset. Only when the phone is ringing, the ringsignal is both in the headset AND the loudspeaker

But I most often have my headset attached to the phone - eventhough it is just laying on the desk. But if the headset is attached, I can only hear the phone ringing out loud. 

Is there a way to hear the sms notifications, alarms etc from the phone loudspeaker, AND have the headset attached as well??


----------



## flaviopac (Jun 17, 2008)

PPCBANDIT said:


> When I am NOT using my headset, I can hear the sms notifications, alarms, and the phone ringing without problem. But when the headset is pluged in, the sms notifications, alarms etc is ONLY heard through the headset. Only when the phone is ringing, the ringsignal is both in the headset AND the loudspeaker
> 
> But I most often have my headset attached to the phone - eventhough it is just laying on the desk. But if the headset is attached, I can only hear the phone ringing out loud.
> 
> Is there a way to hear the sms notifications, alarms etc from the phone loudspeaker, AND have the headset attached as well??

Click to collapse



*HERE* you go.....


----------



## flaviopac (Jun 17, 2008)

grandpareza said:


> Here is one that Im lost with
> 
> *What is mortscript and what does it do?*

Click to collapse



*HERE* you can find all the informations you need....


----------



## gc14 (Jun 17, 2008)

Alright guys...not new to these boards...searched and searched for an answer to this both using built in search and google, no luck.

I'm wondering if there's a program similar to psShutxp, or even a mortscript, that will power the device off COMPLETELY.

I've found numerous and numerous junk and scripts that puts it to sleep and soft resets, but I'm looking for something that will turn the device off (as in the next time I press the power button, the device will boot up).

If I missed something on here, please point me in the right direction.  I have found a couple threads with people asking the same question, but have never found a thread where it's been solved.

Thanks.

GC


----------



## mr_deimos (Jun 17, 2008)

gc14 said:


> Alright guys...not new to these boards...searched and searched for an answer to this both using built in search and google, no luck.
> 
> I'm wondering if there's a program similar to psShutxp, or even a mortscript, that will power the device off COMPLETELY.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe a stupid question, but i'll start with the most obvious way: You know that when you hold down the power button for a few seconds the device will shut down (after a confirmation), don't you?

Or do you need a program for this, so that you can shut down the device with a mortscript as a given time, or something like that?

[EDIT]
Sorry, just noticed your post count - you probably DO know that 
[/EDIT]


----------



## gc14 (Jun 17, 2008)

> Maybe a stupid question, but i'll start with the most obvious way: You know that when you hold down the power button for a few seconds the device will shut down (after a confirmation), don't you?
> 
> Or do you need a program for this, so that you can shut down the device with a mortscript as a given time, or something like that?

Click to collapse



Yes I'm aware you can power it off like that.  You also have to say yes to a prompt as well as holding the button.  I'm looking for a program like psShutxp or a mortscript with a single button touch to do this.


----------



## oseven (Jun 17, 2008)

oseven said:


> Pulling my hair out here.
> I've been trying for months (on and off) to change the little keyboard icon for the TouchPal keyboard...it's horrible, but it's the best keyboard I've ever used, but it's embedded in the dll.
> I've used icon changers that replace icons in dll files, and ive used dll explorers to try and edit the image, but the only icons found are 2 black silhouettes of the icon and I get all types of errors when I try and replace them. They're in files called 506 and 507, but I just don't know enough to change them.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Problem solved thanks to mr_deimos. Image of new keyboard icon below, and the dll file is attached if anyone else would like it.


----------



## PPCBANDIT (Jun 17, 2008)

flaviopac said:


> *HERE* you go.....

Click to collapse



Thanks for the answer - but pls explain how that program can help me. From what I read, this program automatically turn on the speakerphone function of the device when an incomming call is received. Or is there something I am missing?

My problem is, that when the headset is inserted in the divice, all sms notifications go through the headset and not through the loudspeaker. So if the headset is inseted in the device, and I am not using the headset, I don't hear when a new sms arrives. To hear the incomming sms, I either have to pull the headset out when I am done using the device, or have the headset pluged in my ears all the time.


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## mr_deimos (Jun 17, 2008)

I'd recommend the first option - pulling the headset out.
If you use the headset for listening to music and don't like pulling the plug out because each time you do the music starts playing trough the speakers (it was like that in my case), this might interest you:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=2243093&postcount=478
It will start the music player when you plug the headset in, and close the player when you pull it out. I guess it could also be modified to start playback after plugging the headset in.


----------



## timace (Jun 17, 2008)

*Threaded Text HELP!!!*

Im having an issue with my threaded text, before today i was able to send out 'mass text' (more then one recipient) without any issues or problems. Today i tried and failed. I can still put the contact names in the ("To:") section but when i send it only sends the message out to ONE of the contacts...??? ive soft reset, powered down, still nothing...any ideas??? any help would be awesome texting is a way of li(f)e for me. -Thanks


----------



## flaviopac (Jun 17, 2008)

timace said:


> Im having an issue with my threaded text, before today i was able to send out 'mass text' (more then one recipient) without any issues or problems. Today i tried and failed. I can still put the contact names in the ("To:") section but when i send it only sends the message out to ONE of the contacts...??? ive soft reset, powered down, still nothing...any ideas??? any help would be awesome texting is a way of li(f)e for me. -Thanks

Click to collapse



I suppose you're talking about WING...
And "threaded sms" sounds like you're running WM 6.1....
Right?


----------



## timace (Jun 17, 2008)

flaviopac said:


> I suppose you're talking about WING...
> And "threaded sms" sounds like you're running WM 6.1....
> Right?

Click to collapse



yeszir u are correct...


----------



## flaviopac (Jun 17, 2008)

timace said:


> yeszir u are correct...

Click to collapse



Try this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=394219

Disable threaded sms and check if you have the same issue....


----------



## timace (Jun 17, 2008)

flaviopac said:


> Try this:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=394219
> 
> Disable threaded sms and check if you have the same issue....[/QUOTE
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## flaviopac (Jun 17, 2008)

> thanks for the suggestion and quick respose...i installed it and disabled threaded text and tried again...no luck still only sent to one of two contacts...this is gettin frustrating

Click to collapse



So we have just discovered that the problem isn't "threaded sms" option....

Wait for someone more qualified then me...

PS: A possible solution should be a HARD RESET, but you'd lost all your datas....


----------



## timace (Jun 17, 2008)

*Answered...*

ugh thank god, i figured it out...after putting the recipients/contacts in the "To:" section i clicked on 'menu' and 'check names', when i did this it deleted one of the two names for some reason? i then re-entered the one deleted and put a semi-colon (i noticed there was not one seperating like usual) clicked check names again and this time it didnt delete. i hit 'send' and it WORKED!!! WOOOO...after messing with it a few (hundred) more times i figured out my device was not automatically entering the semi-colon after every contact/recipient, so it wasnt reading the 'name' or number at all. ANSWER: make sure u have a semi-colon ( after every contact to send mass text...-thanks again


----------



## mromblad (Jun 18, 2008)

I have the Kaiser HTC Home PLugin 2.0 on my Mogul and it works great with HHC 2.0.

The problem I have is I can't get any custom locations to load for weather.
All of the built-in ones work fine, but mine will not.

I searched the forum, but it is all old threads about previous versions.


----------



## aguas (Jun 18, 2008)

*HTC Diamond QuickGPS compatibility?*

does anyone know if the HTC Diamond QuickGPS is compatible with the titan or any other ppc? if so, ive got an OEM, but no idea where i got it from. should i just rename the whole extracted folder and drop it in the OEM folder of DCD's kitchen? heres the OEM file.


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 18, 2008)

*****please Read********

******ATTENTION ALL POSTERS, PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS, ALL OF THEM , IN THE FIRST POST OF THIS THREAD.***********

Alot of users are simply posting questions, and not PMing me the correct info, and alot of times no infor at all. This cannot start happening. Following these instructions are the only way to keep this thread working as smooth and fast as it is. If this stops, then we will again be overrun with unnessicary threads in this section. 

SO PLEASE, I AM BEGGING YOU, FOLLOW ALL OF THE INSTRUCTIONS IN THE FIRST POST OF THIS THREAD!


----------



## mr_deimos (Jun 18, 2008)

*Reply to #116*



gc14 said:


> Alright guys...not new to these boards...searched and searched for an answer to this both using built in search and google, no luck.
> 
> I'm wondering if there's a program similar to psShutxp, or even a mortscript, that will power the device off COMPLETELY.

Click to collapse



Okay, i guess i've found a solution while looking for something else 
On HTC phones, there should be a program PowerOffWarning in/windows dir. Once run, it will display the same prompt you get when you hold the power button.
this mortscript should do the trick:

```
Run("\Windows\PowerOffWarning.exe")
Sleep(700)
MouseClick(80,185)
```
You might need to tweak the sleep time so that the mouse click isn't simulated before the window appears.
It's not the most elegant way to do it, but it works.


----------



## gc14 (Jun 18, 2008)

> Okay, i guess i've found a solution while looking for something else
> On HTC phones, there should be a program PowerOffWarning in/windows dir. Once run, it will display the same prompt you get when you hold the power button.
> this mortscript should do the trick:
> Code:
> ...

Click to collapse



I see the file in \Windows, but nothing happens when executing it.  I don't get the popup window.

With all the software out there to soft reset, I'm surprised no one has come up with something to do this....perhaps add it to psShutxp instead of the stupid Turn Backlight Off.


----------



## eldaria (Jun 19, 2008)

TweakMan said:


> Maybe you can just grab some walkee talkee's for the trip. LOL

Click to collapse



Will probably do that instead, I was hoping it would have been possible.

Thanks for answering.


----------



## flaviopac (Jun 19, 2008)

*VOIP problem on HTC TOUCH.........*

Is there any app to activate INTERNAL speaker instead of the SPEAKERPHONE when we're using a VOIP app?
I know something similar has been done for ETEN....


Any chance to fix this problem?  

Thanks in advance to all....


----------



## nir36 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Resco Keyboard 5.01 Language Skin Support*

I'm using Resco Keyboard 5.01 and apparently i can use english with the Touch Skins.. but not hebrew.. isn't that a bit pointless?

does anyone have a solution?

thanks


----------



## donzx6 (Jun 19, 2008)

*ROM Versus SDConfig?*

Hi all,

I've still got my Hermes, but been away for a while and back to see loads of lovely new cabs/roms to play with - firstly huge thanks to the chefs (and yes, I do donate before anyone asks).

Sleuth's UC facility has caught my attention in big way.

Flashing a new ROM is a time consuming business (for a noobish like myself). Cooking one takes me even longer.

I'd like to know what is the benefit of having an application in ROM rather than installing it via SDConfig ?

The only things I can think of are:
1) OS must keep a record of installed CABs - is this also true of CABs installed via SDconfig and is the resource used (memory) negligible ? i.e. Somewhere the "uninstall" info must be kept?

2) Does the ROM take up a fixed portion of memory (i.e. if the flashed ROM is not very big, then there's a load of unused storage which is inaccessible)? I know what the RO in ROM stands for, however most chefs publish how much free storage you get with the ROM's which would imply that a smaller ROM frees up more usable storage.

Where I'm coming from with this is if there is negligible difference between putting apps in ROM versus loading via SDconfig, then (for me) I may as well have the lightest ROM's possible and manage the apps via SDConfig.

It's much easier for a noob like me to manage CABs and config files than run through the Kitchen (although not detracting from the kitchen's, they are great).
Would also mean you could move the SD cards between devices (for apps) and add exactly the same apps.

Hope this thread makes sense, but from my limited understanding, this SDconfig of Sleuth's could change the face of cooking?

Thanks guys & apologies if I'm talking nonsense!


----------



## Dreamcatch (Jun 19, 2008)

*Free up RAM*

Hi

I'm runnig really low on available RAM (Datenspeicher - 2.17MB) on my Touch Elf. I think this is mainly due to the fact that I've installed almost all of the SPB-Apps. But since I really love those apps I'm looking for another way to free up some RAM. Could you give me some tips? Would it be possible to delete some apps that are in the ROM (since I'm using mobile shell I don't really need the cube) and would this free up some RAM?

Thanks a lot for your input


----------



## l3v5y (Jun 19, 2008)

donzx6 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've still got my Hermes, but been away for a while and back to see loads of lovely new cabs/roms to play with - firstly huge thanks to the chefs (and yes, I do donate before anyone asks).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In ROM means there is no need for a cab file, and things can be tighter integrated. But: if an update to that software comes out, you need to recook the ROM.


> The only things I can think of are:
> 1) OS must keep a record of installed CABs - is this also true of CABs installed via SDconfig and is the resource used (memory) negligible ? i.e. Somewhere the "uninstall" info must be kept?

Click to collapse



That is neglible memory wise. What is a bigger memory issue is that if you make an OEM pack and leave the initflashfiles as they are, you are left with two copies of all the files (one in \Windows, and the other in the default install directory of the cab).


> 2) Does the ROM take up a fixed portion of memory (i.e. if the flashed ROM is not very big, then there's a load of unused storage which is inaccessible)? I know what the RO in ROM stands for, however most chefs publish how much free storage you get with the ROM's which would imply that a smaller ROM frees up more usable storage.

Click to collapse



In theory, the smaller the OS part of the ROM (Read Only Memory - misleading, but it's what get's flashed onto the ROM part of the devices memory) the more space you get. However, some devices do not perform quite like this...


> Where I'm coming from with this is if there is negligible difference between putting apps in ROM versus loading via SDconfig, then (for me) I may as well have the lightest ROM's possible and manage the apps via SDConfig.

Click to collapse



If you don't want to mess around with initflashfiles, and tweaking the registry (and have a large memory card) SDConfig is the way to go.


donzx6 said:


> It's much easier for a noob like me to manage CABs and config files than run through the Kitchen (although not detracting from the kitchen's, they are great).
> Would also mean you could move the SD cards between devices (for apps) and add exactly the same apps.
> 
> Hope this thread makes sense, but from my limited understanding, this SDconfig of Sleuth's could change the face of cooking?
> ...

Click to collapse



The cabs and SDConfig can be swapped with the memory card. SDConfig is very useful, and has been around a few months now, but I think the point of it is *User* customisation, so if you release your ROMs, I'd suggest trying to reduce the amount of reliance you as a chef have on UC.


----------



## l3v5y (Jun 19, 2008)

Dreamcatch said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm runnig really low on available RAM (Datenspeicher - 2.17MB) on my Touch Elf. I think this is mainly due to the fact that I've installed almost all of the SPB-Apps. But since I really love those apps I'm looking for another way to free up some RAM. Could you give me some tips? Would it be possible to delete some apps that are in the ROM (since I'm using mobile shell I don't really need the cube) and would this free up some RAM?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your input

Click to collapse



If you feel like flashing a ROM, flash a "Clean" or "lite" ROM. This will have more space for software, and will normally have more free RAM at start up.

Also, try something like oxios hibernate to free some RAM.


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## flaviopac (Jun 19, 2008)

Dreamcatch said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm runnig really low on available RAM (Datenspeicher - 2.17MB) on my Touch Elf. I think this is mainly due to the fact that I've installed almost all of the SPB-Apps. But since I really love those apps I'm looking for another way to free up some RAM. Could you give me some tips? Would it be possible to delete some apps that are in the ROM (since I'm using mobile shell I don't really need the cube) and would this free up some RAM?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your input

Click to collapse



Try OXIOS APPS(just search them on "Development and Hacking" section)

And yes, you can remove the cube (you'd save 4/5 mb of ram), try to search in "Elf upgrading" section....


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 19, 2008)

*Please Read!!!!!!!!!!*

***********************************attention****************************************

If You Post A Question In This Thread, Please Follow All Instrucions Located In The First Post. By Doing This:

*you Ensure Your Question Is No Lost In The Growing Thead, And Have A Better Chance Of Recieving An Answer.

*make It Possible For Other Users To Find An Answer Without Posting The Same Question Numerous Times.

*keep This Thread Organized. This Is The Only Way , Seeing As How Fast This Thread Is Growing Do To How Fast Questions Are Answered.

*****if You Do Not Follow Instructions, Your Post May Be Closed.*******

This Is Only To Help You And The Other Users Of This Thread Thanks For You Support And Pleae Enjoy!


----------



## Dreamcatch (Jun 19, 2008)

flaviopac said:


> Try OXIOS APPS(just search them on "Development and Hacking" section)
> 
> And yes, you can remove the cube (you'd save 4/5 mb of ram), try to search in "Elf upgrading" section....

Click to collapse



Thanks for your answer, will check it out!


----------



## KamaL (Jun 19, 2008)

As the finger-friendly programs pop out every day, and I was wondering why there isn't still a simple and touch-style alarm program.

The most finger-friendly program I tried was Spb Time, it's very easy to add a new alarm. You simply make a long press on close to the exact time you want your alarm, and u can move it easily with your finger.
BUT - the programs takes a HUGE amount of memory, sometimes more than 1 MB of ram, something inexplicable of a simple program like that.

I also tried FizzAlarm. Nice concept, but it's 1000 years far from being finger-friendly. I simply didn't like it.

Any other recommendations? All I need is a program which adds an alarm as easily as possible, with possibility to more than 5 alarms a day. Sort of Spb Time "lite". Nothing too complicated

Thanks


----------



## chevy454 (Jun 20, 2008)

i see everyone seems to like the diamond theme. i was wondering where is the best dialpad theme because i see quite a few floating around. i want the white one to be exact.


----------



## vish4488 (Jun 20, 2008)

chevy454 said:


> i see everyone seems to like the diamond theme. i was wondering where is the best dialpad theme because i see quite a few floating around. i want the white one to be exact.

Click to collapse



I am not sure about the best one...but this one is pretty cool. check it out for yourself...!



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=396505


----------



## PlataTiburon (Jun 20, 2008)

*Extract skin files from 4 HTC applications. Wich files?*

Hi,

I just tested a ROM that had some very nice skins for some of the HTC applications. But the ROM itself was unstable, so I have to flash with another one. I want to copy the skins for these applications to my new ROM, but I don't know wich ones. Anybody that can help me? 

I want to copy the files I need to keep the skin from these applications:
-End Button
-Dialer & Call History
-Comm Manager
-Random Access

Thanks


----------



## oseven (Jun 20, 2008)

*Comm Manager Skinning*

Right, I wanna skin my Comm Manager as it's the last thing on my list to complete my theme. Like the rest of my theme though, I want to include the text within the image so that it looks smoother, so I have 2 questions:

1 - How do I disable the text for each button so that it's blank? I've deleted the text from the registry files but from the error message I get when I then open comm manager I'm assuming it's not possible via that method, as they're required for the fuctioning of the app.

2 - How can I use my own images? I've tried overwriting the ones in \Windows using Resco Explorer, but it doesn't work. Am I correct in assuming they are part of the ROM? I'm guessing there must be a way though otherwise there wouldn't be skins available...

And a kind of side question...is there a background image associated with comm manager aswell? As far as I can tell there are only image buttons but I don't know what file name to search for.

If anyone could help 
Thanks


----------



## PlataTiburon (Jun 20, 2008)

*Read SMS on the today screen*

Another question from me!

Is there a application or any way to make a new sms appear on the today screen? I'm thinking if I assign a shortcut to an button for example, the new sms(s) appear on the today screen so I can read them. Some softwares have a function like this, but I have to use the today plugin and then click the message to get the preview.

Thanks


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 20, 2008)

*Cube Configuration*

I am a die hard fan of the original cube that come on the Touch. Can someone please tell me an APP that will let me change the settings on it? (What Launches what, tha names, possibly the icons)

TWEAKSTER


----------



## Ixtana_ran (Jun 20, 2008)

*Battery Status Transparency*

Is it possible to make BS transparent, i.e. show today image underneath?
I'm using bluemetalaxe's WM7 Special.

Or a way to minimize/Maximise it through a icon in UL.


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 21, 2008)

*Thanks Guys!!! *

Hey fellows! First of , let me take a minute to thank each and every single one of you!! Thank you for supporting this thread by posting here instead of creating a ton of new threads, and especially for taking the time to help your fellow PPC users when they ask!! This is the first time I have seen this many users, on any site, join in, with one goal in mind!! HELP!! Thats amazing!

I know some of you have questions posted, and haven't revieved an answer yet, but please do not be discouraged. I have a hundred PM messages in my inbox, from people just telling me they are working on someone else question. So please don't give up.

But anyway, I just got off work, and am getting ready to start answering some questions, as many as I can tonight. I've tried to keep the "ANSWERED" & "UNANSWERED" Boards as updated as I can, and I've been able to so far. I update pretty regularly from work.  But I haven't had much time to answer questions. So I'm going to give it a go tonight, and tomorrow on my days off. Again I encourage and ask you all to follow the instructions. It is ten times better than it was when this thread first opened, so lets keep up the good work. 

And again, THANKS GUYS, for the support. I never thought this site would have captured this much support.


----------



## chevy454 (Jun 21, 2008)

*im about to go crazy!*

i just flashed a new rom and the clock on htc home screen showing the 24 hr. clock how to change to a 12 hr clock?


----------



## TheChampJT (Jun 21, 2008)

chevy454 said:


> i just flashed a new rom and the clock on htc home screen showing the 24 hr. clock how to change to a 12 hr clock?

Click to collapse



Settings>System>Regional Settings>4th Tab "Time"


----------



## chevy454 (Jun 21, 2008)

i did that and its still in 24 hr. clock


----------



## TheChampJT (Jun 21, 2008)

chevy454 said:


> i did that and its still in 24 hr. clock

Click to collapse



Try disabling the plugin, change the regional setting, soft reset, and enable the plugin.

Also, are the other clocks showing correctly?


----------



## dinscurge (Jun 21, 2008)

*windows  visual basic sdk emulator for windos mobile 6, also blender 3d rendering*

1st question can anyone tell/ help me figure out how to use the emulator for wm6 to develop programs for wm6 with vsc# its supposed to be in the tools section or something in the visual studio 2008 express edition after downloading the emulater version 3, but all i can find is the emulator for running already windows ce applications not for programing for ce (the visual studio emulator or embedded vsc#), 
2nd question about the blender 3d mesh maker renderer how do u draw the vertices and what not, the website isnt working on my cpu right now so cant try the tutorials (i was planning on using the windows ce emulator to convert my geometry calcuator with advanced math functions, and also for some games i was going to write and freeware)

if u can give any help thanks


----------



## kerrance76 (Jun 21, 2008)

TweakMan said:


> I am a die hard fan of the original cube that come on the Touch. Can someone please tell me an APP that will let me change the settings on it? (What Launches what, tha names, possibly the icons)
> 
> TWEAKSTER

Click to collapse



try touch settings


----------



## the0ne (Jun 21, 2008)

grandpareza said:


> Here is one that Im lost with
> 
> *What is mortscript and what does it do?*

Click to collapse



think of it as the Windows Mobile version of  Batch Files for DOS. Its used to run scripts that can achieve the desired result


----------



## flaviopac (Jun 21, 2008)

Anyone know how to move SMS to storage card?

And if this is possible, what about the existing ones?


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## mr_deimos (Jun 21, 2008)

About mortscript - additional answer to post #110


the0ne said:


> think of it as the Windows Mobile version of  Batch Files for DOS. Its used to run scripts that can achieve the desired result

Click to collapse



Pretty close description, but it's way more powerful than old DOS batch files, it's more like linux shell scripts. It's really easy to use and learn, since it's rather forgiving on the formal (syntax) side (for example you can as well use command _Run("program.exe")_ as _Run "program.exe"_ ), and is a great way of running multiple programs with one file, but as you learn it it can be used as something more like a programming language since it can do really much even by itself - read and write files, connect to the internet and download files, send keystrokes, etc. And if you combine those options with ability to run and control external programs - possibilities are endless.


----------



## dinscurge (Jun 21, 2008)

*random legal likliness question about charactes and images*

f i ever get my previous question answered id also like to know if anyone else knows anything else id have to do to make games with copyrighted carracacters and pictures i figured being it would be freeware they woulnt care as much and then id probably have to put the unlikliness statment before game like in southpark


----------



## levenum (Jun 21, 2008)

dinscurge: You do not use the emulator to develop for WM.
It just emulates devices so you can test your programs without using an actual phone / PDA.

To develop a program you need to create a "smart device" project in VS.
In the 2005 version this option was available in the full VS only and not in the express version.

I have not tried 2008 but the situation may be the same.

Regarding your copyright question:
It is my understanding that you want to use someone else's work in your game?

If you can do so or not depends on several things:
1) The license under which the original work is published. Some works are published under licenses such as "common creative" which allow free use for non commercial purposes.

2) The "fair use" clause of the relevant copyright law. (In many countries you are allowed to make use of copyrighted work for parody, review etc without need for special permission).

3) The mood of the owner. Best way to act in such situation is to ask the copyright holder if you can use the stuff or not.
This will clear up any legal confusion.


----------



## mrspag2 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Fading transition between programs*

Hi,

I have benefited from the great work on everyone on this forum. The programs that people come up with here are really amazing.

I am wondering if any has come up with a program that gives animation, or a fade, as you close one program and open another. I know that throttle launcer and ultimate launch have animation between tabs, and when the home screen come back on. What I am looking for is something that makes a fade appear everytime you open a different program.

In other words, pointui has great transitions between menus and the built in contacts program. But, when you touch the icon to open your messages the default outlook program pops onto the screen without a transition. It would be neat if there was a program that created a default animation every time the screen is redrawn between programs, etc.

I tried the google search on the forum but couldn't find exactly what I described above. Does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks,

Randy


----------



## guru8 (Jun 22, 2008)

*verizon 6700 iphone skin theme help*

I have a verizon 6700. I have been trying to download everything I need all day. I have tried different peoples programs, and it doesnt seem to be working. Maybe i didnt drop things in the right folder or something. I have no idea right now. If ANYONE can help me, I'll be up all night until I get it right.. Every thing from the home screen to the icontacts, to the sms chat, to the s2p, to the pixsel browser..all of it isnt working right. I guess I need step by step instructions for my phone. Thanks in advance, my friends...


----------



## TheChampJT (Jun 22, 2008)

guru8 said:


> I have a verizon 6700. I have been trying to download everything I need all day. I have tried different peoples programs, and it doesnt seem to be working. Maybe i didnt drop things in the right folder or something. I have no idea right now. If ANYONE can help me, I'll be up all night until I get it right.. Every thing from the home screen to the icontacts, to the sms chat, to the s2p, to the pixsel browser..all of it isnt working right. I guess I need step by step instructions for my phone. Thanks in advance, my friends...

Click to collapse



Check your thread.


----------



## guru8 (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok. I will try and be as specific as I can. I have only seen a couple of .cab operations. I downloaded the iphone application. It works only when I select it in the file explorer page after the start menu. Upon selecting that skin, I try and go into the 12 icons on the home page, and when pressing one, they say that there is an error with loading them. The battery icon works, as well as the calendar. They dont look like the iphone apps when I go into them. It seems as if the iphone skin just looks good, instead of actually working like an iphone. From the pictures that the guys on this website have fully functioning iphones (damn near). Their browsers look like the iphone, as well as contacts, etc. Do I delete everything and if so, where can I get everything done right??


----------



## TheChampJT (Jun 22, 2008)

@guru

What launcher and apps are you trying to install?
There is no "one-step" install for the theme, you basically need a launcher, like iFonz, then use certain apps, that are finger-friendly

Here is a list of, in my opinion, the best to use:

ALL APPS CREATED BY THE GOOD PEOPLE OF XDA!

Contacts: PocketCM or iContact
Calendar: ThumbCal
Launcher: iFonz, iTask, FreeStyl (just updated I believe), or my personal fav UltimateLaunch (not free but worth the money)
Browser: Opera Mini (free, but you need to install MIDlet Manager, also free), SkyFire (but don't bother really), or Opera 9.5
A_C's S2 Suite: S2U2 (screen locker), S2V (Photo Viewer), and S2P (Music Player)

If you want to add extra functionality, you can use FTouchFlo, this will enable you to move through certain apps, basically it will reduce the need to use the stylus.

Also, to add more to your theme, find some wallpapers, Themes (.tsk), and icons, they are all over.

That's just the basics, once you read up on the threads about these apps and what you can do with them, you will have a kick ass phone, trust me!


----------



## guru8 (Jun 22, 2008)

I just downloaded some program called wisbar, but i dont see where i need it. slide to unlock is sweet, thats it... Here's what I want: Iphone homescreen (with iphone type apps under it) sms, touch screen browser (the kind that zooms in).. ifonz didnt work on my phone. it said it needed an update.. I would like I contacts as well. Cant find thumb cal or browser


----------



## TheChampJT (Jun 22, 2008)

guru8 said:


> I just downloaded some program called wisbar, but i dont see where i need it. slide to unlock is sweet, thats it... Here's what I want: Iphone homescreen (with iphone type apps under it) sms, touch screen browser (the kind that zooms in).. ifonz didnt work on my phone. it said it needed an update.. I would like I contacts as well. Cant find thumb cal or browser

Click to collapse



Update for iFonz???? What was the exact message? If not try FreeStyl, I used that for quite some time, not bad, closest free launcher to iFonz.

Wisbar is really just an app that adds extra features to your phone and custom themes, unless you plan to use an already created Wisbar theme, don't bother.

Currently, there is no special SMS app created, for now just use the original, or try shogunmark's Threaded SMS, really nice, but I could never send MMS with it.

For the rest, just use the search feature up at the top !

Look for:
"iContact"
"ThumbCal"
"MIDlet Manager"
"Opera Mini"


----------



## guru8 (Jun 22, 2008)

The one for ifonZ said that it was an error because it needed an updated version. Im trying to find a browser and i contacts now... besides the iphone skin, what else do i need? and if and when i get it, how can i keep it as my home screen?


----------



## TheChampJT (Jun 22, 2008)

Everything you get from the forum will most likely have instructions included, to keep items on your today screen, you need plugins. Most launchers you will find are "external."

The best advice to give you for finding what you want is look at the threads for the apps i mentioned before. Almost every thread you come across will somehow tie up with another thread, and on and on. So just do some browsing and before you know it you will have everything you need.

We are all here to help, but finding the theme that fits your phone, and most importantly you, will take some reading up to see everything that's here.

Some simple steps:
1.) What kind of theme do you want? Eveything on today screen or external launcher (today screen will be faster most likely)

2.) Do you still want iPhone? There are tons of threads created with custom themes by users.

3.) Find general apps you will use, there are so many apps on here it is rediculous. Sometimes just looking at my installed apps, I can't help but laugh at the fact I still have 75MB of memory.

4.) System tweaks and graphics. Once you have found all your items, adjust every setting the way you like.


----------



## guru8 (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh okay... I downloaded the midlet manager, but have no idea on what its used for... now, im going to find i contacts with the back button like the iphone..


----------



## guru8 (Jun 22, 2008)

and where do i find plugins?


----------



## the0ne (Jun 22, 2008)

qui_aff said:


> I'm looking for a for a video player that can do AVI, but with a finger friendly interface. AC's S2P does a terrific job of turning the WM phones into iPods. The only piece I'm missing is a video player that's finger-friendly.
> 
> I have tried TCPMP, and WMP. Anything else out there?

Click to collapse



one thing u could do is try finger friendly skins like *this* for those applications..and *Ftouchflo *for scrolling


----------



## the0ne (Jun 22, 2008)

gc14 said:


> Alright guys...not new to these boards...searched and searched for an answer to this both using built in search and google, no luck.
> 
> I'm wondering if there's a program similar to psShutxp, or even a mortscript, that will power the device off COMPLETELY.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hold down the power button for a few seconds , it will ask u for confirmation if u wnat to shut down ur device , select yes and that will turn off ur PPC.


----------



## TheChampJT (Jun 22, 2008)

the0ne said:


> one thing u could do is try finger friendly skins like *this* for those applications..and *Ftouchflo *for scrolling

Click to collapse



My personal suggestion would be to link poorlyduck's WM skin to his thread.


----------



## TheChampJT (Jun 22, 2008)

The MIDlet manager handles .jad/.jar files, you can use it to download games and a few other apps, I use it only for Opera Mini. Since you have that installed, point your browser to operamini.com, be sure to download the signed version, the MIDlet manager will install it for, just follow the steps.

For the plugins, there everywhere.

To list a few:
UltimateLaunch
AudioManger Plugin
HTC Home
GPSToday
Spb PocketPlus
Metrix
Battery Status
I'll stop now, don't want to overwhelm you.


----------



## guru8 (Jun 22, 2008)

The ifonz error says this application requires a newer version of the microsoft.net compact framework than the version installed on this device..


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 22, 2008)

*Attention All Users. Please Read This*

****ATTENTION**ATTENTION**ATTENTION**ATTENTION**ATTENTION***
*******************PLEASE READ THIS POST********************
**********************************************************

PLEASE READ THIS THREAD BEFORE POSTING! 

Hey guys. Thanks for the support of this thread. It amazes me. But I need some help here. I spend as much time as possible on this thread. Trying to keep it organized is a hard job. I have done a decent job, but that is only because of you guys! Your efforts in following the directions (for those who do) is what makes this possible, but now I have a request.

This is what I need now from all of you. If you have posted an answer to a question, or if you notice that an answer to a question is posted, and the question has not been moved from the "UNANSWERED BOARD" to the "ANSWERED BOARD" , then please PM me and let me know. It will only take a minute , and it will help me and everyone else out alot.

Like I said, I have been, and will continue trying my best to keep this thread working fast and keep it organized for easy searching. But between work , and family, and more work, a few answers and maybe a few questions have escaped my capture. SO IF YOU NOTICE ANYTHING THAT ISN'T POSTED, PLEASE PM ME. 

I will go ahead and thank you in andvance guys. All of you. Because I know that you will help with this. I know that you all want to keep this thread going as fast and smooth as it has been. I k*now this because of the amazing job you all have already done!! THANKS GUYS!!!

*HERES WHAT TO SEND IF YOU WILL HELP(and please do)

*FOR QUESTIONS THAT AREN'T POSTED, JUST SEND THE SAME INFO AS IF IT WERE YOUR NEW QUESTION BEING POSTED.

*IF ITS AN ANSWER THAT ISN'T POSTED, SEND: 
1)The post # if the question.
2)The post # of the answer.
3)The topic of the question.
4)Only put Answered Question in the topic of your PM.

THANKS GUYS!!!


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 22, 2008)

*Please Read This Thread****all Users*****

****ATTENTION**ATTENTION**ATTENTION**ATTENTION**ATTENTION***
*******************PLEASE READ THIS POST********************
**********************************************************

PLEASE READ THIS THREAD BEFORE POSTING! 

Hey guys. Thanks for the support of this thread. It amazes me. But I need some help here. I spend as much time as possible on this thread. Trying to keep it organized is a hard job. I have done a decent job, but that is only because of you guys! Your efforts in following the directions (for those who do) is what makes this possible, but now I have a request.

This is what I need now from all of you. If you have posted an answer to a question, or if you notice that an answer to a question is posted, and the question has not been moved from the "UNANSWERED BOARD" to the "ANSWERED BOARD" , then please PM me and let me know. It will only take a minute , and it will help me and everyone else out alot.

Like I said, I have been, and will continue trying my best to keep this thread working fast and keep it organized for easy searching. But between work , and family, and more work, a few answers and maybe a few questions have escaped my capture. SO IF YOU NOTICE ANYTHING THAT ISN'T POSTED, PLEASE PM ME. 

I will go ahead and thank you in andvance guys. All of you. Because I know that you will help with this. I know that you all want to keep this thread going as fast and smooth as it has been. I k*now this because of the amazing job you all have already done!! THANKS GUYS!!!

*HERES WHAT TO SEND IF YOU WILL HELP(and please do)

*FOR QUESTIONS THAT AREN'T POSTED, JUST SEND THE SAME INFO AS IF IT WERE YOUR NEW QUESTION BEING POSTED.

*IF ITS AN ANSWER THAT ISN'T POSTED, SEND: 
1)The post # if the question.
2)The post # of the answer.
3)The topic of the question.
4)Only put Answered Question in the topic of your PM.

THANKS GUYS!!!


----------



## TheChampJT (Jun 22, 2008)

guru8 said:


> The ifonz error says this application requires a newer version of the microsoft.net compact framework than the version installed on this device..

Click to collapse



Oh, that's simple, just download and install the NET 3.5 Compact Framework, search for the .cab file.

If you ever get error messages and need help with it, you should give the full message.


----------



## TonyJ999 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Colour picker - HEX and RGB value finder*

Hi does anyone by chance know of a program or utility that could display not only a particular colour but also its hex and/or RGB values?

When I'm working on say a PocketCM skin I find myself having to refer back to my laptop and using Photoshop to work it out. I have attached a basic screen shot from CS3 that hopefully highlights the sort of thing I'm looking for....


----------



## raising_angel (Jun 23, 2008)

*macromedia flash question*

Hi guys,

I've attached a zip archive containing 2 small animations made for flash, something easy and really fast. My question is:
can anybody change the textures I've used for my animations using flash (for example replacing the .bmp I've used with a contact photo to texturize the model)? In that way we could have a sort of contact applet similar to the touchflo 3d one...
I'm a 3d modeler not a flash guru, so please help...

cheers


----------



## chriscsh (Jun 23, 2008)

*go2contact w/MortScript*

pls help
i have a script-
Run(SystemPath("ProgramFiles")\"go2contact\go2contact.exe", "AAA BBB")
(AAA BBB is a contact name with "space")
and go2contact show a error message 
"Too many arguments. Supply the contact's FileAs field as a .........."
but i check the contact name is same as that field
when i change to other name (without space, maybe "CCC")
that's ok to show the contact information
i try many way still can't get it work, can somebody help?


----------



## dinscurge (Jun 23, 2008)

*new wwe kavanna error on my phone*

any one got any sudgestions on how to fix the porblem i have? i installed the new kavanna it works fine on my phone kind of besides the many errors with text entry, but on my computer it now shows my phone as an mp3 player for sync so now  cant sync it to flash a different rom, all it does is try to loa all the songs from my computer on it


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 23, 2008)

*Please Read This!!!*

Hey guys. I try to do this every night. And at least every two days. I just like to let you all know what a great job your doing here in this thread. Also , I want to offer my thanks yet again to the members who are spending there time to answer questions here. Without you all , this thread wouldn't be this large.

And Thanks to you question posters too. You all are doing awesome. I hope that you all have like this thread. A lot more questions have been answered here, than if a new thread would have been created for each of these questions. SO THANKS GUYS!!!


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 23, 2008)

*DIAMOND Volume Instillation*

Can someone here please tell me how to get the DIAMOND VOLUME, from the Diamond Apps and OEM's to work on my Touch.

Ive tried an tried with no luck. Again this is the one in the Diamond thread. Not setvolume. Thanks Guys.


----------



## mienh (Jun 23, 2008)

*Answer to: Read SMS on the today screen*



PlataTiburon said:


> Another question from me!
> 
> Is there a application or any way to make a new sms appear on the today screen? I'm thinking if I assign a shortcut to an button for example, the new sms(s) appear on the today screen so I can read them. Some softwares have a function like this, but I have to use the today plugin and then click the message to get the preview.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I use SPB Diary for the calender, however it has tabs and one of the tabs is for messages. If I read your question correctly, the software does what you want. In other words, you can have the messages notify via the calender tab OR use just the messages tab and have the messages displayed.

I would suggest you download and give it a trial. (http://www.spbsoftwarehouse.com/products/diary/?en)


----------



## stanglifemike (Jun 23, 2008)

Is there a one-step cab file for setting SPB MS2.1 as default today screen?
I see that there are steps to doing so here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=377353&page=6. Yet no mention of a one step cab. Any help please, or are these steps still the only method. Thanks


----------



## mienh (Jun 23, 2008)

stanglifemike said:


> Is there a one-step cab file for setting SPB MS2.1 as default today screen?
> I see that there are steps to doing so here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=377353&page=6. Yet no mention of a one step cab. Any help please, or are these steps still the only method. Thanks

Click to collapse



If you go back a couple pages (page 2; post #11) in that thread, someone has created a cab. 

Google/search is nice but sometimes you have to do it yourself.


----------



## thakidc (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello been searching for a day or two, hopefully someone who can help. Does anybody know of a FREE app launcher APP i know it sounds wierd but i hate cluttered today screens. Im looking for something like waku launcher but for some reason that stopped working! So whats a good free alternative i ask TIA.


----------



## stanglifemike (Jun 23, 2008)

mienh said:


> If you go back a couple pages (page 2; post #11) in that thread, someone has created a cab.
> 
> Google/search is nice but sometimes you have to do it yourself.

Click to collapse



OK thanks, I didn't know if that was a 1 step cab or the install that everyone was saying you had to go through all of the steps with.

EDIT: After going back and reading again, that IS the cab that everyone is saying to be aware of and to follow all of the steps. If you read the thread, someone mentions trying to make a one-step cab and that's what I was asking about. Thanks anyway though.


----------



## mienh (Jun 23, 2008)

stanglifemike said:


> OK thanks, I didn't know if that was a 1 step cab or the install that everyone was saying you had to go through all of the steps with.
> 
> EDIT: After going back and reading again, that IS the cab that everyone is saying to be aware of and to follow all of the steps. If you read the thread, someone mentions trying to make a one-step cab and that's what I was asking about. Thanks anyway though.

Click to collapse



Odd. When I used Mobile Shell, the cab install worked for me. Why not just go through that install process instead of waiting for a new cab?


----------



## swiftwizdom (Jun 23, 2008)

*Myspace Tv*

Hello all , ive seen this question asked before but it was never really answered ,i just wanted to know if there was some way to play Myspace videos on ppc .. i read somewhere before where someone asked this question and they were pointed to the flash video app ,which, works beautifully ,but only for certain sites , just not myspace . Someone also suggested orb ,wich i might try when i get a t.v tuner card ,but i was wondering if there was an app that plays videos directly from that site ,i was also thinking maybe skyfire might ,but i know myspace uses quicktime or something ,all suggestions greatly appreciated and if im asking in the wrong place i do appoligize ,thanks in advance . also ,just wanted to add that i tried v tap ,and i thought that was the worst thing ive ever seen in my life ..lol ..horrible quality ..thanks again


----------



## guru8 (Jun 24, 2008)

*htc skin theme*

does anyone have a skin theme that I can download? I have a 6700.. thanks...


----------



## fernajuf (Jun 24, 2008)

*S2U2 different temperature SPB Weather.*

Hello: 

S2U2 different temperature SPB Weather. 

I have SPB Weather and S2U2, v. 1.05

S2U2 ins configured to take the temperature of SPB Weather, however, do not match. Example: Weather in SPB are 26 / 9 and in S2U2 are -2/-12. Another example: Weather in SPB 24/14 and in S2U2 -3-9.

Thanks.


----------



## APBilbo (Jun 24, 2008)

TweakMan said:


> ....
> UNANSWERED POSTS & TOPIC BOARD:
> =======================================================================================
> *Page 10 - #99 - Throttle Launcher Diamond Theme Settings Help
> ....

Click to collapse



Hi TweakMan!!!

That question was answered some time ago .

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=2311151&postcount=112

Thanks for your effort on keeping XDADev's clean! . It's really apreciated.


----------



## duke911 (Jun 24, 2008)

*How to make Opera 9.5 act as IE?*

any ideas *how to get Opera 9.5 to act as if it was IE*, or at least PIE???

there's a wifi spot I always use, but whenever I use my Kaiser, I can only use PIE!!! nothing else works!!!
and as you know PIE sucks 

there was a similar option in NetFront as I recall... but I couldn't find it in Opera??


thanks


----------



## gundalbert (Jun 24, 2008)

chriscsh said:


> pls help
> i have a script-
> Run(SystemPath("ProgramFiles")\"go2contact\go2contact.exe", "AAA BBB")
> (AAA BBB is a contact name with "space")
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

you have to provide the contactname to go2contact including double quotes (").
Your Mortscript will launch go2contact like this:  go2contact.exe AAA BBB, without any quotes, the quotes you used just tell Mortscript "a string is inside these quotes".

In order to do what you want you have to provide the quotes within the string. 
In most languages (java, php, ...) you would do something like this: "\"AAA BBB\"" where the double quote behind the backslash s passed to co2contact.

Now to the solution of your problem 

In Mortscript you have to enter double double-quotes within the string, e.g.:


```
Run( "\Program Files\go2contact\go2contact.exe", """AAA BBB""" )
```

The first quote is interpreted as the beginning of a string, the next 2 quotes are interpreted as a double quote within the string and so on.

I hope this helps you out.

Cheers.


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## quiquefs (Jun 24, 2008)

*Making a phone call without giving control to dialer*

Hello.

First of all, I'm sorry for having posted a thread with this question. I haven't seen the questions & answers thread before.

I'm trying to make a phone call from my application, and it works, but when it calls, it opens the dialer of my pda, and when i hang up, the application doesn't recover the control. I'd like to make a call without giving control to dialer.

I've been using PhoneMakeCall, and I've seen the cedialer sample from windows mobile 5 sdk, but I'd like to know if there is an easier solution than this last one.

Thank you very much.
Enrique


----------



## rolls1400 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Transparent Listbox*

I have a dev question and am hoping this thread can help me out. I am developing an application that uses a listbox. I realize I can not set the listbox background to transparent but I am wondering If there is anything else I can do.  I use onpaint to paint the bg so i was thinking i could just paint the listbox bg but I can not figure that out. Thanks for your time.


----------



## brunoisa10 (Jun 24, 2008)

*SPB Weather "Now Weather"*

Hi

Does somebody have done that ? : I want to know the weather code for "now time" in SPB Weather.
I've seen there are many values in Registry , I think it is possible probably with Mortscripts. Same for temperature (low/high)

I was using S2U2 but never had good value and mainly N/A icon


----------



## ka911 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi to all,
I was looking for a flip-photo plugin if there is any, just like iPhone! I don't remember where I have seen it over here.

thanks a lot.


----------



## brunoisa10 (Jun 24, 2008)

ka911 said:


> Hi to all,
> I was looking for a flip-photo plugin if there is any, just like iPhone! I don't remember where I have seen it over here.
> 
> thanks a lot.

Click to collapse



hi ,  look at Face Contacts but it is not free , really a very good plugin , I'm using it


----------



## brunoisa10 (Jun 24, 2008)

thakidc said:


> Hello been searching for a day or two, hopefully someone who can help. Does anybody know of a FREE app launcher APP i know it sounds wierd but i hate cluttered today screens. Im looking for something like waku launcher but for some reason that stopped working! So whats a good free alternative i ask TIA.

Click to collapse



use cLaunch or Ultimate Launch free if "not registred" on the 4 corners is not annoying to you  or BatteryStatus (but more complex)


----------



## ka911 (Jun 24, 2008)

brunoisa10 said:


> hi ,  look at Face Contacts but it is not free , really a very good plugin , I'm using it

Click to collapse




thanks but this is just for Contacts, how about music or photo Album?


----------



## brunoisa10 (Jun 24, 2008)

ka911 said:


> thanks but this is just for Contacts, how about music or photo Album?

Click to collapse



Photo album there is a very good program by A_C here it is S2V
but it is not a plugin , I think no need for a plugin to see photo album but it's my choice only

for Music plugin : HTC music Plugin , or better : Pocket Player (I Have this one ) not free but really very good) , or spb ToPlay


----------



## ka911 (Jun 24, 2008)

brunoisa10 said:


> Photo album there is a very good program by A_C here it is S2V
> but it is not a plugin , I think no need for a plugin to see photo album but it's my choice only
> 
> for Music plugin : HTC music Plugin , or better : Pocket Player (I Have this one ) not free but really very good) , or spb ToPlay

Click to collapse




sorry my bad, I mean some thing like this one in this pic Album Art Cover Flow


----------



## thakidc (Jun 24, 2008)

brunoisa10 said:


> use cLaunch or Ultimate Launch free if "not registred" on the 4 corners is not annoying to you  or BatteryStatus (but more complex)

Click to collapse



Thank you but arent those all plugins? Im looking for an application that is a launcher something i can map a hardware to then launch selected program. I believe Ive tried claunch but wit my mogul those plugins lag down my phone, thank you for the suggetions headed to check ultimate launch.


----------



## ka911 (Jun 24, 2008)

ok guys I found what I'm looking for! its S2P from here

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=377627


----------



## stanglifemike (Jun 25, 2008)

^^ The needed file is at the bottom of the first post


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 25, 2008)

************PLEASE READ THIS POST******************************************
*******************************************************************************

PLEASE READ THIS POST BEFORE GOIG ANY FURTHER!! PLEAE!!!

Hey guys. I really need your help here. Im pretty much begging for it. I put more time trying to keep this thread organized , than I do into my own phone. When I first created this , I never would have believed that it would get such support, and use!!! 

But heres what I need. If you hae posted a question on this thread , anywhere from the very first page to the last, and you have revieced an answer, or found an answer somwhere else, please PM me and let me know. That way it can be removed from the board. I've tried to find them on my own, but 20 pages or more, is alot to go thru, while looking for this many posts.

Also , if you see a question posted in the unanswered section, and you know it has an answer here, even if it is not yours, PM me and tell me please.

PLEASE GUYS. I REALLY NEED YOUR HELP!!! I TRY MY BEST TO KEEP IT ORGANIZED FOR YOU ALL TO USE AND GET YOUR ANSWERS FAST, SO HELP ME OUT TOO. THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!


----------



## gundalbert (Jun 25, 2008)

@TweakMan:

Why not simply create a sub-forum "Questions and Answers"?
Threads beginning with [Question] aren't solved yet and threads with [Solved] are, you guess it... solved ;-)

I think this would make more sence, this thread will become bigger and bigger, someday the only thing you'll do is browsing through this thread ;-)

Another advantage: When I open this subforum I can directly see the title and immediatelyknow if I could help or not. No need to browse through a large amount of pages...

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bravogee (Jun 25, 2008)

*ifonz error*

pls help re:IFonz 9.9 error on opening.  error that appears ifonz.exe MissingMethodException Could not load type 'System.LocalDataStoreSlot'
i installed this on my O2 Flame, no i fonz thread on flameusers so here i am . .


----------



## gundalbert (Jun 25, 2008)

*backup PocketCM Favorite Contacts*

Hi,

I'm searching for a method to backup my favorite contacts in PocketCM.

I didn't find anything in the registry. I compared two dumps of my registry, one before adding a contact, one after adding one to the favorites, so the reg should be clean.

PocketCM is built into my ROM, so there is no directory for it in my Program Files directory. Thus I looked into my Windows directory and found this file contacts.cache.txt.
Here in front of every favorite contact is a bool value 0/1 for favorite/not favorite. Changing a 0 to 1 also adds this contact to my favorites, but after deleting this file this tweeked contacts aren't favorites anymore, the normaly added ones are still there.

So, where else is this information stored? I can't find anything.

Thanx a lot.


----------



## ka911 (Jun 25, 2008)

@TweakMan  
will do! and keep up the good work 

Oh, one more [Question], I have HTC TOUCH from verizon ( I love this phone) anyway, the one thing I want to fix in this phone is I need to add some Cities zip code that it does not have, is there any patch file I can run to up-date all USA cities for Weather?

Plus, can I install java on htc touch from verizon?


----------



## shwa311 (Jun 25, 2008)

*I would like touchflo to launch something other than the cube...*

I own the Sprint Vogue (CDMA)

I have searched and can't really find anything that explains what I am trying to do.

I would like to set up touchFlo (swipe up) to launch a different program (some sort of task manager).  Is it possible?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## thakidc (Jun 25, 2008)

shwa311 said:


> I own the Sprint Vogue (CDMA)
> 
> I have searched and can't really find anything that explains what I am trying to do.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have touchfloconfig installed if not find it, probably on these forums, if you do have it installed then go to Star/Programs/Ftouchfloconfig/Gestures and set up how you like.


----------



## kuifje_xda-developers (Jun 25, 2008)

*using WM 6.1 built-in voip on x51v with Lennysh ROM*

Hi,

i'd like to try to use built-in voip on my x51v with Lennysh ROM. I saw the thread "{SOLVED} How to configure VoIP/SIP client in WM6" which mentions missing dll's on some models but it didn't work. Lennysh explained me that there are additional, basic phone related dlls also missing on the x51v, and he advised against it because it would mess up the ROM. However, I thought, why not give it a try? 

1) what dll's are necessary to make VOIP work?
2) Would they mess up my rom, or  work at all on an x51v?
3) where could i find those dlls, to give it a try?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## Darkchaser (Jun 26, 2008)

*WMP*

I'm trying to control Windows Media Player from WAD using WM_COMMAND. I just need to know what WM_COMMAND values that WMP responds to for functions like Play, Previous and Next. 

Currently I'm just using Mouseclick function in mortscript, which is ok but I hate having to show WMP window just to pause a track. 

Much appreciated.


----------



## kevystyles (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello, 

I'm probably asking some basic questions here, but I've been searching and reading up on Extended_Rom what I would like to know is the following; 

If I choose to unhide Ext_Rom and I am able to modify it after making a backup of it to the PC, by removing the useless cabs and leaving the essential setups like '3 Mobile' carrier settings or what not, am I able to restore this backed up Ext_Rom to the phone again later if I choose to hard reset and restore this phone back to factory '3' ?

Also a question regarding hard reset, a couple of days ago I decided to do a hard reset, had the Dopod 838 Pro for almost a year and after trying so many wonderful applications on here my phone started becoming sluggish so I decided to hard reset and only install the applications I found useful, when I hard resetted the phone, a white screen appeared and decided to sit there and do nothing until I chose to do a soft reset, is this normal? 

Now before anyone flames me I know that if I hard reset and then when the phone is about to install it's 'necessary software' to soft reset again to put the phone on factory standard (i.e. minus the 3 mobile carrier branding etc.) I wasn't sure if this would void my warranty. If I had done that when I chose to hard reset, say hypothetically if I wanted to hard reset again would I be able to reload the 'install necessary software' stage again? 

Not sure if I am clear on my questions but hopefully someone can help me out here. 

Thanks!


----------



## yeller (Jun 26, 2008)

jw if there's an app out there that would somehow boost my service. too many dropped calls lately. 

Also, is there a reason why the new Sprint touch wm6.1 rom hangs up when i try to load a threaded text convo?

thanks


----------



## mimimeimei (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi all,

I am a newbie, and I am using Polaris with Opera 9.5.
Does anyone know how to make the zoom in and out function be operated by the wheel just like diamond?
Thanks a lot~


----------



## arigold1 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Storing registraition keys/info*

Hi, trying to figure out where an application would generally store its registration data once a reg key has been input in it. I actually have a specific app im trying to figure this out for, It's not located in the .exe nor anywhere obvious in the registry. If you would like to know the app PM me. Any ideas? 

Thx B


----------



## xbravehart (Jun 26, 2008)

hmm.. I was wondering if there is a sms iphone like that can be in your htc touch.. What  I mean by iphone like is like i see what i sent ( in green ) and i see what the other person wrote ( in white )


----------



## shabicht (Jun 26, 2008)

hi, i have a question about the HTC camera album.  I'm running NFSFAN's custom bell rom (1.05) from ppcgeeks and when i open the camera album it opens every picture on my device (temp files, album art from my music etc.) needless to say i don't want to see all that, and was wondering if there was a way to change what folder(s) it looks in for pictures.

Thanks!


----------



## Donny Bahama (Jun 26, 2008)

*System DB info/CLI query tool?*

1) Can anyone point me toward a reference for the system databases? Specifically, I'd like to be able to find out how many unread emails, SMS, etc. Also the number of appointments for today, number of overdue tasks, number of tasks by priority, etc.

2) Is there a commandline tool (hopefully redistributable) that runs on the WM device that allows me to query the system databases?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## gundalbert (Jun 26, 2008)

xbravehart said:


> hmm.. I was wondering if there is a sms iphone like that can be in your htc touch.. What  I mean by iphone like is like i see what i sent ( in green ) and i see what the other person wrote ( in white )

Click to collapse



Just search for threaded sms or more likely to your needs pocketcm. Ithink iContact does this too, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Donny Bahama (Jun 26, 2008)

TweakMan said:


> I hope that you all have like this thread. A lot more questions have been answered here, than if a new thread would have been created for each of these questions. SO THANKS GUYS!!!

Click to collapse



I have a suggestion for this thread: require people posting questions to include the link to their post (mouse over the post number in the upper right after posting) when they pm you. Then, when you add it to the unanswered questions section, you can include the link. That way anyone that wants to answer the question can get to the post much more quickly and easily.


----------



## xbravehart (Jun 27, 2008)

hmm I've been trying to figure out how to get a black menu bar theme like this: http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i184/prosnowboarder88/dsa.png                     My menu theme is HTC its like a glossy black but I would like fully black, like in that picture....                                                  Thanks!


----------



## MasK (Jun 27, 2008)

*Creating Calendar app for HTC Diamond*

Dear bros,

I'm having the Diamond, and a number of owners including me are not happy abt the number of appointments shown in the front page of the touchFlo3D.

Therefore, I have decided to create a small app that  will open up in a small window (or a nice background) and will display all upcoming appointments regardless of which day it falls on.
This function is very similar to O2plus plugin as you can see in one of my older today screens:







The thing is, I plan to use VB.net but I'm kinda lost. *please don't flame me on this.. just asking help 
I've used the classic VB for windows apps long time ago and I've lost touch. I'd really appreciate if someone could help me with the code, just to display the next appointment or something. I'll build it up from there.

Here's an example in C# which I can't get it to work:
http://www.developer.com/ws/pc/article.php/3556186

I've got all the tools needed: VB.net 2005, WM6 SDK, etc.

Thanks once again!

Cheers.


----------



## Bone123 (Jun 27, 2008)

i am currently using the samsung sch-1760... i have the spb mobile 2.1 and greatballs awesome htc diamond theme 1.2... well for the packround i put up the crystle blue backround theme shown here 





lepsyfou said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## rainner (Jun 27, 2008)

*Help ! what is this Error*

Endwhile without While ?

 have this error after a soft reset . 

what will it affect the ppc?


----------



## Donny Bahama (Jun 27, 2008)

rainner said:


> Endwhile without While ?
> 
> have this error after a soft reset .
> 
> what will it affect the ppc?

Click to collapse



Sounds like you have a Mortscript that runs on startup. And it sounds like there's an error in the code for that script.
Can't say how it will affect the PPC - something that should be running is not running.


----------



## rainner (Jun 27, 2008)

Donny Bahama said:


> Sounds like you have a Mortscript that runs on startup. And it sounds like there's an error in the code for that script.
> Can't say how it will affect the PPC - something that should be running is not running.

Click to collapse



THank 

then i think i know what the problem


----------



## xbravehart (Jun 28, 2008)

can someone please help me and look at my post above and the picture.. im really trying to figure out how to get a black start/menu bar or w/e u guys call it its like where you can change in "today" in settings exept that choice is not there..


----------



## Sidewind75 (Jun 28, 2008)

*sms reply button to Pocketcm*

Is there anyway for when a sms msg comes in and the baloon comes up saying you have a msg that when you hit reply it opens the pocketcm instead of default txting window

Thx in advance


----------



## bananasplitkids (Jun 28, 2008)

*Contact Program*

I used to have PocketCM on my 8525 and I really liked it, but I did not like how I couldnt get my contacts from my sim card. Is there a similar program that can import my contacts from the sim card?


----------



## kidnamedAlbert (Jun 29, 2008)

can someone help me skin HTC Action Screen.
evertime i try to skin it, it just comes out black with no graphics.

i will attach the graphics i used.
and YES i did convert them to .brn

thanks.


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## tornado000013 (Jun 29, 2008)

hi,i have seen a lot of modification of the SPB home screen tabs become 5 tabs,so are those modified SPB still can change the tabs by swiping the screen for all the 5 tabs???


----------



## TheChampJT (Jun 29, 2008)

tornado000013 said:


> hi,i have seen a lot of modification of the SPB home screen tabs become 5 tabs,so are those modified SPB still can change the tabs by swiping the screen for all the 5 tabs???

Click to collapse



Every layout is different, some have multiple of each tab, so two contact pages, or two for apps. So, when you swipe, you may get stuck between the two pages of a single tab, then you'll have to tap the tab icon. But, some of the themes, off the top of my head, Greatbal's diamond theme, has a few layouts. I believe the "C" layout will give you a continuous flow, only one page per tab.


----------



## TheChampJT (Jun 29, 2008)

kidnamedAlbert said:


> can someone help me skin HTC Action Screen.
> evertime i try to skin it, it just comes out black with no graphics.
> 
> i will attach the graphics i used.
> ...

Click to collapse



Might be a dumb question, but which are you using? My Touch didn't come with the Action Screen stock, so I was wondering which one your using, in fact, I'm not even sure if their are different builds, but I do know there are a few variations floating around here.

Also, poorlyduck did one in his Vista Suite, he may have an answer for you.


----------



## kidnamedAlbert (Jun 29, 2008)

TheChampJT said:


> Might be a dumb question, but which are you using? My Touch didn't come with the Action Screen stock, so I was wondering which one your using, in fact, I'm not even sure if their are different builds, but I do know there are a few variations floating around here.
> 
> Also, poorlyduck did one in his Vista Suite, he may have an answer for you.

Click to collapse



i have no clue its in itjes 9.2pb rom for herald


----------



## computman (Jun 30, 2008)

*Auto backup of sms*

Hi,

I'm looking fo a software that backup the SMS in real time, not scheduled once or twice a day

I mean that the SMS received and sent are stored elsewhere from the poutlook as they arrive

I mean it stay in memory loaded as a service or something like that and when an SMS is sent or received (a new entry in the database) the software will just store it in a text file a something like that

I don't mean a complete backup but one by one...

Is there a way to do this ?


----------



## abdelrahim (Jun 30, 2008)

I have  a strange problem in my xda stealth wm6(yuc)....when I go to setting>>remove programs , I  STILL find the names of many programs which I  HAVE ALREADY DELETED FEW MONTHS BACK!!!!.....These programs are  actually not found in my program list ....when I try to  remove them from remove programs setting, it gives an error message....I have tried to remove these by using pocket mechanic but they are not there in installed programs list !!!


----------



## l3v5y (Jun 30, 2008)

computman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking fo a software that backup the SMS in real time, not scheduled once or twice a day
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It could be done programatically...

I can give it a shot tomorrow! Few questions:
would you want the SMSs stored as a single file, or as individual ones for each SMS.
Would you want them restorable?
Would you want outgoing as well as incoming SMSs saved?
How much info would you want about the SMS? (date, time, sender etc)

The basic, saving an incoming SMS as a text file with basic details and no restoration shouldn't take too long!


----------



## computman (Jul 1, 2008)

l3v5y said:


> It could be done programatically...
> 
> I can give it a shot tomorrow! Few questions:
> would you want the SMSs stored as a single file, or as individual ones for each SMS.
> ...

Click to collapse



I think Individual file is a good way (with the today storage card volume)
Restorable .... I don't know... I don't need it
Incoming AND outgouing SMS saved with date to be ale to have chronologie
For the informations.... the date/time, the sender, the destination of each sms

The best would be to compress the archive... the text is well compressed... or scrambled (simple like XOR) if someone find the phone or the storage card...

To simplify.... an exec to lunch the service, an exec to stop the service, a file to configure the service. No GUI, no message or directly in a text file. In that way the App would be very light then.

You're a master ....


----------



## htguru (Jul 1, 2008)

*Need to dial numbers direct from Notes or Calendar*

Blackberrys hotlink phone numbers, email addresses, and url's automatically out of the box. MarkNDial and TreoSelectText do this on POS but you need to select the text first. I can't find anything to do this on WM. Does it exist?

For those of you not familiar with MarkNDial for the Palm OS, it allows you to highlight a phone number (in a task for a calendar appointment) and dial it directly.

Does anyone know of a similar app for WM (expecially one that works in Notes)? Any help would be appreciated.

What is needed needs to be as simple as a click or 2. Selecting items is too much against my Treocentric ease of use. On Blackberrys it auto recognizes phone numbers, email, and url's in its notepad and other apps out of the box. Scroll to an item, click it, and it asks if you want to do the selected thing. One more click executes the instruction. Beautiful it its simplicity.

I have hundreds of numbers in notes I started in my Blackberry days for contacts I use infrequently so as to not clutter up my Outlook contacts, then I carried them over to my 700wx and found out that this functionality was sorely missing (not a big surprise for WM, but where are the third parties here). I am now a WM/Treo convert and am longing for the 800w.

The pending arrival of the 800w has renewed my interest in perfecting my Treo device and I would love to see this super efficient function added to WM to make the 800w even more useable then it will already be. Of course your device may vary but this would be a boon to all WM devices.

So is there anything out there like this or anyone to write it? I would gladly pay for a program or a script to fix this WM annoyance.


----------



## DrewYK (Jul 1, 2008)

*Looking for assistance/advice with Treo 650 and Bluetooth 1.2*

I like my Treo 650, and I am not upgrading yet - personal choice, nothing more.  But recently I ran into a snag while looking for a replacement for my aging Jabra.

I tried out several replacements and settled on the New Jawbone. (I sometimes deal with PCs in very noisy locations and it works very well at filtering out the noise.)  It works well, with one exception - it shuts itself off after 15 minutes of no activity, and it shouldn't.

After much discussion with the people at Jawbone, and after trying the ear piece out with other phones it would appear that the problem is with the 650.

The 680 does not have this problem.  From what I have read it seems quite likely that the 650 and 680 use similar, if not identical Bluetooth hardware, but different software.  In fact, there are more files associated with Bluetooth (BT) on the 680 then there are on the 650.

I, of course, tried the easy way out first and replaced all of the BT files in the 650 with the 680 ones.  This caused the 650 to reboot continuously.  If I held down the up arrow, for safe mode, I could access the phone, but not turn it on.  Pressing the home key caused a reboot.

I can see, from reading in various forums that some people have succeeded in upgrading the BT software in the 650s, but I have yet to see a description of how they did it and what files they used.  However, most posts about BT on the 650 are from 2005/2006, in archives.  I would not expect to be able to post to most of them, and I would expect even fewer responses - that is why I am here.

This is what I know about the files, right now:

680: --------------------------------------- 650:
BtCommVdrv.prc ----------------------- BtCommVdrvLib_Device.bprc
BtCommVdrv_enUS.prc --------------- BtCommVdrvLib_Device_enUS.oprc
-------------------------------------------- BtDeviceLib_Device.prc
BtDunMgrLib.prc
BtDunMgrLib_enUS.prc
BtExgLib.prc ---------------------------- BtExgLib_Device.bprc
BtExgLib_enUS.prc ------------------- BtExgLib_Device_enUS.oprc
BtExt.prc -------------------------------- BluetoothExt_Device.prc
BtExt_enUS.prc
BtHandsfree.prc ----------------------- BtHandsfreePnl_Device.bprc
BtHandsfree_enUS.prc --------------- BtHandsfreePnl_Device_enUS.oprc
BtHsmLib.prc ---------------------------- BtHsmLib_Device.prc
BtHsmLib_enUS.prc
BtLib.prc -------------------------------- BtLibLib_Device.bprc
BtLib_enUS.prc ------------------------ BtLibLib_Device_enUS.oprc
BtManager.prc ------------------------- BtManagerApp.bprc
BtManager_enUS.prc ----------------- BtManagerApp_enUS.oprc
BtManPnl.prc --------------------------- BtManPnl.prc
BtManPnl_enUS.prc
BtStack.prc ----------------------------- BtStackLib_Device.prc
BtStack_enUS.prc
BtTransport.prc ------------------------ BtTransportLib_Device.bprc
BtTransport_enUS.prc ---------------- BtTransportLib_Device_enUS.oprc


The files (above) are arranged to indicate which files are equivalent to each other and which ones have no equivalent.  While the file names themselves are different the internal names are near matches.  While I do not know what the changes are to the files, on the 680 the "bprc" equivalents are slightly larger then their match on the 650.

The "oprc" equivalents are nearly identical to each other - same internal name, same apx. length, but the code is different.

I am not attempting to get new features on the 650, I just want the improved BT of the 680, if that will only cover the features the 650 has now I will be happy.  I do not use my 650 for DUN or anything.

Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 1, 2008)

bananasplitkids said:


> I used to have PocketCM on my 8525 and I really liked it, but I did not like how I couldnt get my contacts from my sim card. Is there a similar program that can import my contacts from the sim card?

Click to collapse



assuming you want to transfer SIM contacts to your phone... "SIM Manager" is a program that helps you do this...

Open SIM Contacts & it reads all the contacts in the SIM card.

Click on one of the entries and you get the save to contacts option.

File attached

*Unzip the file and save it in the windows directory*


----------



## pedmond (Jul 1, 2008)

*Hard-SPL in Vista*

Can Hard SPL be used to upgrade a phone from Vista? I seem to recall having read somewhere that it should be used in XP only.


----------



## Sidewind75 (Jul 1, 2008)

Sidewind75 said:


> Is there anyway for when a sms msg comes in and the baloon comes up saying you have a msg that when you hit reply it opens the pocketcm instead of default txting window
> 
> Thx in advance

Click to collapse



I guess seeing as how this hasnt even gotten a no that it is not possible...


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 1, 2008)

computman said:


> I think Individual file is a good way (with the today storage card volume)
> Restorable .... I don't know... I don't need it
> Incoming AND outgouing SMS saved with date to be ale to have chronologie
> For the informations.... the date/time, the sender, the destination of each sms
> ...

Click to collapse



My work so far!

There is a UI containing only "Close" to exit the application.

Only works with incoming SMS files, but I'm working on outgoing.

Stores the files under \Program Files\l3v5y\SMSInterceptor\ in the format 

```
Name_Time_Day_Month_Year
```
The save location is editable through

```
[HKLM\\Software\\L3v5y\\SMSInterceptor]
"SavePath"=savelocation
```
if that path is not found, the SMS is saved to \Program Files\l3v5y\SMSInterceptor\.


Start the program, wait for an SMS and then see what happens!

(So far, this has only been tested inside an emulator, and on my Prophet... Although limited testing in the real world 'cause it costs money! )


----------



## the_fish (Jul 1, 2008)

hi,
is there a skype tweak/app/alternative software that allows to use skype functions over port 443 for those who have port80/443 only data plan? if not, is it in development?


----------



## Kraize (Jul 1, 2008)

I had 2 questions about anti-theft software.
1. Is there a way to link it to a emergency e-mail instead of a phone#? Or do both?
2. Any of the programs allow you to get the SIM card's phone #?


Kraize


----------



## MasK (Jul 2, 2008)

MasK said:


> Dear bros,
> 
> I'm having the Diamond, and a number of owners including me are not happy abt the number of appointments shown in the front page of the touchFlo3D.
> 
> Therefore, I have decided to create a small app that  will open up in a small window (or a nice background) and will display all upcoming appointments regardless of which day it falls on.

Click to collapse



Managed to solve my own probs.
Here's the app that I wanted to make:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=404012


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 2, 2008)

Kraize92 said:


> I had 2 questions about anti-theft software.
> 1. Is there a way to link it to a emergency e-mail instead of a phone#? Or do both?
> 2. Any of the programs allow you to get the SIM card's phone #?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



2) "Ultimate Theft Alert"and "Kaspersky Mobile Security" send an SMS with the replaced SIM's telephone number to a pre-stored phone #.

1) Linking to an email function is not present in both these softwares, they only send an SMS...


----------



## Exitao (Jul 2, 2008)

*AUDIOGAIN, InitVol, Attenuation*

Now I've been reading everything I can about increasing volume, specifically I find references to:
Audiogain, Init Vol, Attenuation

Now the info I find is unclear on some points, points that I think should be clear and it seems like the blind leading the blind and when someone asks a question they receive no response or a flaming response saying to search, directing to a thread that says change, for example, init_vol to a specific number.  Which often doesn't even fix the problem and these are poorly documented (if at all) in the wiki).  </rant>


So let me ask a few questions, please:

*Audiogain*
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\HTC\AUDIOGAIN]
This exists in some registries, but not in others.  

Sometimes there are multiple strings AUDIOGAIN, AUDIOGAIN2, AUDIOGAIN3 and sometimes only one.  Allegedly, the 3 strings are from Europe, but no one says how they know this or why there are 3 if other places have/need only one or none on the same hardware.

My understanding of AUDIOGAIN is that it's like a software preamp, or like a multiplier added to the audio levels as a sound file is decoded ("codec_gain") or a sent to the hardware.  Please correct me if I am wrong.
I think that they are such:
EAC_GAIN - is volume limiting, for ear protection and feedback/distortion prevention (is this also attenuation?)
CODEC_GAIN - is adding volume on decode
UPLINK_VOLUME - is amplification of incoming microphone/speaker signals.

Embedded - internal audio hardware (mics, speakers...)
Earphone/Headset - external hardware w/hardware connectors, 2.5mm or USB connectors.
Carkit - bluetooth

*and...*
What are these keys about? and why are there comma separated values?

```
"CARGEARPHONESIDETONEVOLUME"=hex:08,08,08,08,08,08
"CARGHANDFREESIDETONEVOLUME"=hex:08,08,08,08,08,08
"CARGHEADSETSIDETONEVOLUME"=hex:08,08,08,08,08,08
"CARGCARKITSIDETONEVOLUME"=hex:08,08,08,08,08,08
"CARGRECEIVESIDETONEVOLUME"=hex:02,06,0C,0C,0D,0D
"CARGHANDFREEVOLUME"=hex:63,20,23,26,29,2C
"CARGHEADSETVOLUME"=hex:04,61,64,21,24,27
"CARGCARKITVOLUME"=hex:63,20,23,26,29,2C
"CARGRECEIVEVOLUME"=hex:20,23,25,27,29,2B
```

Why is it found under software?  what calls does it make, or what dependencies are there?  If I add the audiogain settings to a device that didn't have them, will they work or does it require something else to work?

Now these values are all hex and I've seen some people recommend values that would translate to a binary value of over 200.  Is that supposed to be a 200% amplification of the sound?

And if EAC_GAIN is an attenuation value, then increasing it may reduce volume, but may be necessary to compensate for feedback/distortion caused by an increased CODEC_GAIN?


*Attenuation and InitVol:*
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\ControlPanel\SoundCategories\Attenuation]

Decreases the amplitude?  

So Attenuation Categories determine the level of attenuation.

When we look at AttenuationCategory it can have a 0,1 or 2.   
So if our Attenuation categories are 
    "0"=dword:0
    "1"=dword:1
    "2"=dword:5
And we have a string like thus:
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\ControlPanel\SoundCategories\Ring]
    "AttenuationCategory"=dword:2
    "InitVol"=dword:5


Then an AttenuationCategory" of 2 _increases_ attenuation to 5, making it _quieter_?

But what is InitVol?
I think, it initialises a preset volume to perform the given event.  e.g. my phone system volume is set at x.  But soundcategories allows  the ringer volume to be initialised at y during an incoming phone call.

I've read different recommendations, but a person who seemed creditable because of his efforst and observations, suggests that InitVol cannot be set higher than 5.

TIA


----------



## infernalshade (Jul 2, 2008)

Is it possible to Change the Links in SPB MobileShell??? Cause the SMS-Button starts the Windows Mobile one and not VITO sms-chat in my case...Same thing with the Contacts!

greetz
infernalshade


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## computman (Jul 2, 2008)

l3v5y said:


> My work so far!
> 
> There is a UI containing only "Close" to exit the application.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Yeah cool

Thank

I will test it right now and be back to you

Eager to test the next releases !!


----------



## MasK (Jul 2, 2008)

*Displaying all calendar items (including future recurring ones)*

Hi experts,
I've got a problem displaying future appointments.

Here is a sample code which I use to display future appointments:

*AppAppts = AppSession.Appointments.Items.Restrict("[Start] =>" + Today())*

It does display all appointments which starts on/after today. 
Now, the problem:

If I have an event on 4th July 07, which repeats every year, technically I should see my appointment on the 4th July 08 as well. I mean.. you see recurring appointments on your calendar.

But the code above doesn't! I takes the start date of this appt at the _original _date it was created, which is 4th July 2007.

I can't allow all recurring appointment to be in it.. if not my list will be filled with recurring items on my device.

I'm using VB.NET05. 
Please help. Thanks!!


----------



## htguru (Jul 2, 2008)

*Great Solution to Post #249*



htguru said:


> Blackberrys hotlink phone numbers, email addresses, and url's automatically out of the box. MarkNDial and TreoSelectText do this on POS but you need to select the text first. I can't find anything to do this on WM. Does it exist?
> 
> For those of you not familiar with MarkNDial for the Palm OS, it allows you to highlight a phone number (in a task for a calendar appointment) and dial it directly.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hannip over at treocentral.com wrote and/or modified a MortScript to perfrom this function from a mapped button. In totally works, and does even more!!!

In summary:

MultiSwitch6 checks what app is running in the foreground and does the following.
1) If mail app - open the folders (fix for a major non-one handed annoyance).
2) If calendar - find phone numbers and prompt to call.
3) If notes - prompt to call the phone number where the cursor is.
4) Else run Pocket Internet Explorer or modify for app of choice.

Follow the thread and get the MortScript here (note: latest script is around post #11):

http://discussion.treocentral.com/showthread.php?t=143164&posted=1#post1455542


----------



## computman (Jul 3, 2008)

l3v5y said:


> My work so far!
> 
> There is a UI containing only "Close" to exit the application.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi

I've installed it

but when I received an SMS the program bugs and show me

System.IO.___Error.WinIOError
System.IO.FileStream..ctor()
...
...


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 3, 2008)

computman said:


> Hi
> 
> I've installed it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think that is a file not found error...


----------



## bridic (Jul 3, 2008)

*Pocket Power Manager*

I have been looking at files on my PPC and reading through many threads but still have not been able to answer my question, , how to change the color of the icons.

My theme is more of a black, gray & white and these colored icons are just an eye sore.

Any assistance or guidance would be greatly appreciated, .

-bridic-


----------



## robba8719 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi guys
A few weeks ago I saw a screenshot with the start menu with the programs linked instead of click on programs, open new screen and start the program you like.

so this is what I want:
- start 
- programs - games
- programs - active sync
- programs - camera

this is what I have:
-start
-programs *click*
-opens new explorer.
-chose the program you like.

my question is, how do I change this?


----------



## Exitao (Jul 4, 2008)

robba8719 said:


> Hi guys
> A few weeks ago I saw a screenshot with the start menu with the programs linked instead of click on programs, open new screen and start the program you like.
> 
> so this is what I want:
> ...

Click to collapse



Try Quickmenu.  From China.


----------



## infernalshade (Jul 4, 2008)

infernalshade said:


> Is it possible to Change the Links in SPB MobileShell??? Cause the SMS-Button starts the Windows Mobile one and not VITO sms-chat in my case...Same thing with the Contacts!
> 
> greetz
> infernalshade

Click to collapse



No Idea?!  I've started a Thread with this Question, but the only Replies were, that i should ask here and not waste the Time of other Members..


----------



## mr_deimos (Jul 4, 2008)

bridic said:


> I have been looking at files on my PPC and reading through many threads but still have not been able to answer my question, , how to change the color of the icons.
> 
> My theme is more of a black, gray & white and these colored icons are just an eye sore.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You could try another program, like the Quichmenu mentioned above (replaces the Start meny so it doesn't ruin the Today screen look), or BatteryStatus (fully skinnable), or if you insist on using this program, you can always try using a resource hacker, for example this:
http://www.angusj.com/resourcehacker/
to replace icons (or any other graphics in the program) you don't like with your own.

[EDIT]
Some programs (like quickMenu) are signed and don't work after modyfing with reshacker (unless you remove the signature before modifying and sign them afterwards), but pocket power manager can be modified without any problems. There's a quick and dirty example of modification in the attachment (four icons on the left in the systray) - just close the program and replace the PocketPowerManager.exe with the modified one (don't forget to backup the original one).
[/EDIT]


----------



## flaviopac (Jul 4, 2008)

*IPHONE LIKE Dialer......*

Sometimes ago I saw a great IPHONE-LIKE DIALER...
ATM I'm not able to find it....

I'm searching for something like this:





But with a WHITE background, smartdial and English (or ITALIAN if possible) language....

Anyone has any suggestion??


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 4, 2008)

flaviopac said:


> Sometimes ago I saw a great IPHONE-LIKE DIALER...
> ATM I'm not able to find it....
> 
> I'm searching for something like this:
> ...

Click to collapse



Look at this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=396505


----------



## flaviopac (Jul 4, 2008)

l3v5y said:


> Look at this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=396505

Click to collapse



Many thanks for your answer...
And yes, I need something similar, but not this one.......

Because using this kind of dialpad I can't see the number I'm talking (while calling) and this dialpad doesn't display the recent called numbers.....



Any suggestion is wellcome!


----------



## bridic (Jul 4, 2008)

mr_deimos said:


> [EDIT]
> Some programs (like quickMenu) are signed and don't work after modyfing with reshacker (unless you remove the signature before modifying and sign them afterwards), but pocket power manager can be modified without any problems. There's a quick and dirty example of modification in the attachment (four icons on the left in the systray) - just close the program and replace the PocketPowerManager.exe with the modified one (don't forget to backup the original one).
> [/EDIT]

Click to collapse



Thank you for the assistance, it worked like a charm

-bridic-


----------



## thakidc (Jul 4, 2008)

what about this its black tho but you can see everything


----------



## ViktorX (Jul 4, 2008)

*NEW SMS Program*

I saw on some ROMs New SMS program and I don't know where can i find it and download it because u works very fast! Currently I'm using new sms shortcut through Advanced Config and it takes ages to start message! Can you help me?


----------



## adwinp (Jul 5, 2008)

http://www.xs4all.nl/~itsme/projects/xda/tools.html

I've tried downloading pdocread and the other tools but I get a 404 not found error.
Could you plz update the links?

Thanks.
^.^


[SOLVED]


----------



## robba8719 (Jul 5, 2008)

when I click on the "disable screen" button on top of the phone, my music stops, is this normal?


----------



## ViktorX (Jul 5, 2008)

robba8719 said:


> when I click on the "disable screen" button on top of the phone, my music stops, is this normal?

Click to collapse



That's normal because then pwr button acts as Pause/Play!


----------



## robba8719 (Jul 5, 2008)

okay thank you.
is it possible to change this?
because I don't need my screen displayed when I listen to music.


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## oscarbum (Jul 5, 2008)

*Email for WM6/Mobile Shell*

I'm just loving this site. I've pimped the heck out of my tilt with all the great stuff you've put on here. Props to all.

Now here's my question: I don't put great demands on my phone, so the apps I've added are more about cosmetics than function. I use SMS-Chat, FunContact and EyePhoto as examples. I've been searching the boards for a few days now and I'm curious, how come there doesn't seem to be any programs for email? It seems like someone at some point would have designed one. I'm basically looking for just a snazzy way to look at emails. I just don't find one anywhere on the web.

Any ideas?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2008)

*Second login for wm5?*

Hi,

I have a question about wm5.
Is there any chance to get a login option like on windows xp, e.g. "private" and "at work"? I was looking for a professional edition or a tool to get such an option, but haven't found something yet. 
Can you help me?

Thanx a lot!


----------



## ViktorX (Jul 6, 2008)

robba8719 said:


> okay thank you.
> is it possible to change this?
> because I don't need my screen displayed when I listen to music.

Click to collapse



Currently I don't know because some programs like CorePlayer and Pocket Music have a solution for that problem! Pocket music lets you chose after what time to go blank screen and CorePlayer lets you select HW Button to go to blank screen!


----------



## DarkDemon (Jul 6, 2008)

*Capturing battery temp data*

Hi guys, I'm new around here apologies if this is in the wrong section.

I've got a Dell Axim v1 I'm using visual studio 2005, smart device project. I'm trying to display the battery temp inside a text box which is refreshed by a timer. I've only really been looking how to do this today and found a post here which contained software so I tried to put something together. with help from it I dont get any deployment errors all I get is zero in the text box.



> Imports System.Runtime.InteropServices
> 
> Public Class Form1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Dont suppose anyone could be kind enough to point me in the right direction
- Thanks


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 6, 2008)

robba8719 said:


> okay thank you.
> is it possible to change this?
> because I don't need my screen displayed when I listen to music.

Click to collapse



It is possible to do!
Using a registry editor, create this key:

```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\MediaPlayer\Preferences]
"UnattendedPlayback"=dword:00000001
```

(or wait a few minutes for me to whip up a cab!)

EDIT: WMPUnattendedPlayback.cab attached!


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 6, 2008)

DarkDemon said:


> Hi guys, I'm new around here apologies if this is in the wrong section.
> 
> I've got a Dell Axim v1 I'm using visual studio 2005, smart device project. I'm trying to display the battery temp inside a text box which is refreshed by a timer. I've only really been looking how to do this today and found a post here which contained software so I tried to put something together. with help from it I dont get any deployment errors all I get is zero in the text box.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Would

```
TextBox1.Text = PowerStatus.BatteryTemperature.ToString
```
Be sufficient?

Not all batteries/systems support all of the functions...

Within the .NET CF, there's also SystemState (doesn't need anything complex with dll imports! ) in the Microsoft.WindowsMobile.State dlls that need referencing... Using that, you can also get the system to inform you when the value changes, so it doesn't need a timer.


----------



## DarkDemon (Jul 6, 2008)

l3v5y said:


> Would
> 
> ```
> TextBox1.Text = PowerStatus.BatteryTemperature.ToString
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi l3v5y,

Thanks for the tip, I've tried it like that text box still displays a zero. I'm still quite new at this, is there anything else I should be looking for? you mentioned Microsoft.WindowsMobile.State is there anyway of getting it to display within a text box?

Thanks again
Adam.


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 6, 2008)

DarkDemon said:


> Hi l3v5y,
> 
> Thanks for the tip, I've tried it like that text box still displays a zero. I'm still quite new at this, is there anything else I should be looking for? you mentioned Microsoft.WindowsMobile.State is there anyway of getting it to display within a text box?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Having looked deeper, the Microsoft.WindowsMobile.State doesn't contain anything for battery temperature


----------



## DarkDemon (Jul 6, 2008)

Pitty there must be a way well a simple one at least all I need is the temp lol.

I was reading these

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms955711.aspx

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms941842.aspx

^ What I tried was part of another members script here tried to model it for my needs sadly not as easy as I first thought.


----------



## mr_deimos (Jul 7, 2008)

robba8719 said:


> when I click on the "disable screen" button on top of the phone, my music stops, is this normal?
> (...)
> okay thank you.
> is it possible to change this?
> because I don't need my screen displayed when I listen to music.

Click to collapse



I think you'll be better off using some real media plater instead of _Windows_ Media Player 
I recommend trying the MortPlayer (it's free) - probably one of the most CPU-efficient (meaning you can listen to music longer on one battery charge  ) players currently around, with much more features and way better sound than WMP.
It also has an option to disable the screen and lock keys after pressing a hardware button or automatically, after a given time.


----------



## b16daddy (Jul 7, 2008)

*Touch Dialer with Black caller id cab?*

*Hi.. I use to have a touch Dialer with a all Black Caller ID pop up screen in My old kitchen Build.. Any one Know where i can get a cab for it?*


----------



## yrsmart (Jul 8, 2008)

how do I get t9 back?


----------



## quiquefs (Jul 8, 2008)

*Detect and answer incoming phone calls*

Hello.

I'm developing an application to hide Windows Mobile completely from the user. I'd like to know how to detect incoming phone calls so that I can show a form with two buttons, accept and reject, and act in consequence. 

Please, could you tell me how i could do this, which libraries i could use or something? I've been searching several hours and i've found the references to ril, tsp, and State and notification broker, but i don't know which is better or if there is a better solution.

Thank you very much,
Enrique


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 8, 2008)

quiquefs said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm developing an application to hide Windows Mobile completely from the user. I'd like to know how to detect incoming phone calls so that I can show a form with two buttons, accept and reject, and act in consequence.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Depends on what language...

In C++, TAPI is your best bet, in C#/VB, you can use the .NET CF "Microsoft.WindowsMobile.Status" to detect incoming calls, and "Microsoft.WindowsMobile.Telephony" to initiate outgoing calls.


----------



## quiquefs (Jul 8, 2008)

*Receive and answer incoming calls*



l3v5y said:


> Depends on what language...
> 
> In C++, TAPI is your best bet, in C#/VB, you can use the .NET CF "Microsoft.WindowsMobile.Status" to detect incoming calls, and "Microsoft.WindowsMobile.Telephony" to initiate outgoing calls.

Click to collapse



My main application is in C#, although I use a dll written in C++ to make phone calls using TAPI (I didn't want to leave control to the default dialer). My problem isn't make the phone call, but answer an incoming call, and I think i've read int msdn that tapi couldn't do that. Is there any sample which could be useful?

Thanks,
Enrique


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 8, 2008)

quiquefs said:


> My main application is in C#, although I use a dll written in C++ to make phone calls using TAPI (I didn't want to leave control to the default dialer). My problem isn't make the phone call, but answer an incoming call, and I think i've read int msdn that tapi couldn't do that. Is there any sample which could be useful?
> 
> Thanks,
> Enrique

Click to collapse



What I'm currently implementing in my own FSD (link in my signature if you're interested, although I've yet to release the call handling version) is using .NET CF status to get my app notified of the call, and then bring it to the foreground, and then to accept the call I'm simulating a key press.


```
using System;

using System.Collections.Generic;
using System.ComponentModel;
using System.Data;
using System.Drawing;
using System.Text;
using System.Windows.Forms;
using Microsoft.WindowsMobile.Status;
using Microsoft.WindowsMobile.Telephony;
using System.Runtime.InteropServices;

namespace CallCapturer
{
    public partial class Form1 : Form
    {
        public Form1()
        {
            InitializeComponent();
        }

        private void Form1_Load(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
// Capture incoming calls.
            _newPhoneCall.Changed += new ChangeEventHandler(_newPhoneCall_Changed);

        }

// new call?
        void _newPhoneCall_Changed(object sender, ChangeEventArgs args)
        {
        }
// gets system property for incoming calls.
        SystemState _newPhoneCall = new SystemState(SystemProperty.PhoneIncomingCall);

        private void accept_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            KeyStrokeMake(1);

        }

        private void reject_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            KeyStrokeMake(0);
        }
        void KeyStrokeMake(int Key)
        {
            if (Key.Equals(0))
            {
// simulates "red"/end key press.
                keybd_event(115, 0, 0, 0);
                keybd_event(115, 0, 2, 0);
            }
            if (Key.Equals(1))
            {
// simulates "green"/accept key press.
                keybd_event(114, 0, 0, 0);
                keybd_event(114, 0, 2, 0);
            }
        }

// dll imports for simulated key presses.
       [DllImport("coredll.dll")]
        static extern void keybd_event(byte bVk, byte bScan, int dwFlags, int dwExtraInfo);

   }
}
```
I've stripped some of the irrelevant code out, but that might help...

Another idea would be the OpenNetCF TAPI wrapper...


----------



## abdelrahim (Jul 8, 2008)

abdelrahim said:


> I have  a strange problem in my xda stealth wm6(yuc)....when I go to setting>>remove programs , I  STILL find the names of many programs which I  HAVE ALREADY DELETED FEW MONTHS BACK!!!!.....These programs are  actually not found in my program list ....when I try to  remove them from remove programs setting, it gives an error message....I have tried to remove these by using pocket mechanic but they are not there in installed programs list !!!

Click to collapse




ANY solution for this problem other than hard-reset?? would appreciate your opinion....thanks....


----------



## Exitao (Jul 9, 2008)

*Repacking CABs to install to Program Files*

If I wanted to extract some cabs and rebuild them so that they don't install everything to the windows directory is there anything I should know about first?

Programs that won't be possible?
Obstacles that can be worked around?


----------



## chriscsh (Jul 9, 2008)

gundalbert said:


> Hi,
> 
> you have to provide the contactname to go2contact including double quotes (").
> Your Mortscript will launch go2contact like this:  go2contact.exe AAA BBB, without any quotes, the quotes you used just tell Mortscript "a string is inside these quotes".
> ...

Click to collapse



 Thanks

that work!


----------



## Catechin (Jul 9, 2008)

*Chinese Flame WM 6.1 ROM translation*

So far owners of O2 XDA Flame are facing huge issues with 6.1 cooked ROMs as there is no official ROM and all existing WWE ROMs are full of bugs, including "Sleeping Beauty" (or "Sudden Death"). On the other hand, Chinese kraftsmen had cooked bugless 6.1 Chinese ROM for Flame. They even mention that the core of that ROM is WWE, but interface is still Chinese. (http://translate.google.com/transla...u=http://www.592ppc.com/thread-97869-1-1.html)

Unfortunately, they cannot create WWE ROM. Therefore we need to translate interface from Chinese into English. Is there any possibility to translate interface over Chinese ROM? 
Thanks for ideas, if any! 
download link for ROM :http://rapidshare.com/files/128036027/diskimage.nb0.html


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## Catechin (Jul 9, 2008)

abdelrahim said:


> ANY solution for this problem other than hard-reset?? would appreciate your opinion....thanks....

Click to collapse



SK Tools in the latest version can delete old and bad uninstall info. I guess you can use this feature in trial mode. http://s-k-tools.com/index.html?sktools/m_feat.html


----------



## rorydaredkign (Jul 9, 2008)

pedmond said:


> Can Hard SPL be used to upgrade a phone from Vista? I seem to recall having read somewhere that it should be used in XP only.

Click to collapse



It might depend on the phone in question, but I have flashed Hard SPL to Elf, Hermes, Athena and Kaiser from Vista.
Rory


----------



## pedmond (Jul 9, 2008)

rorydaredkign said:


> It might depend on the phone in question, but I have flashed Hard SPL to Elf, Hermes, Athena and Kaiser from Vista.
> Rory

Click to collapse



Thank you. Indeed it works


----------



## Darkannie (Jul 9, 2008)

Ok, I need some HELP! I am NEW to WM phones and touchscreens, never used either before. I got my HTC Touch Diamond yesterday. 

I have installed Advanced Config on it, and I am pretty much all good on that note, BUT my next issue is Registry Key editing! I think I have realized now I need a program in order to do this, and I see talk of PHM, but I also see it does NOT work on wm 5 and 6! So what program do I use, and where do I get it? ( A free program would be nice!)

Thanks!


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 9, 2008)

Darkannie said:


> Ok, I need some HELP! I am NEW to WM phones and touchscreens, never used either before. I got my HTC Touch Diamond yesterday.
> 
> I have installed Advanced Config on it, and I am pretty much all good on that note, BUT my next issue is Registry Key editing! I think I have realized now I need a program in order to do this, and I see talk of PHM, but I also see it does NOT work on wm 5 and 6! So what program do I use, and where do I get it? ( A free program would be nice!)
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



PHM Regedit works fine for me... (Prophet WM6.1, WM6 and WM5)

You could also try Total Commander CE (free as well)


----------



## Epyon (Jul 9, 2008)

*Launcher*

Hello all,
 I have searched, but my Google-Fu is not strong 
 I'm looking for an app launcher with a S2P-Cover Flow-Face Contact-like interface. I don't want a full plugin like Touch Commander or that sort, just a small-_ish_ plugin launcher that scrolls horizontally.
 Thanks in advance


----------



## Darkannie (Jul 9, 2008)

l3v5y said:


> PHM Regedit works fine for me... (Prophet WM6.1, WM6 and WM5)
> 
> You could also try Total Commander CE (free as well)

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for that, I will try out Total Commander!


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 9, 2008)

Darkannie said:


> Thanks a lot for that, I will try out Total Commander!

Click to collapse



You'll need to go to the root of the device, and then select the "\\" text and go into "registry"


----------



## Darkannie (Jul 9, 2008)

l3v5y said:


> You'll need to go to the root of the device, and then select the "\\" text and go into "registry"

Click to collapse



Eeeeerr, I need to be "spoon fed" this stuff.... I started Total Commander and I got a bunch of folders listed....the top one is called "\\Plugins", the second one down "Application Data" and so forth...

I need to find this: HKLM\Drivers\BuiltIn\RIL : DisableSMSWakeUpEvent


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 9, 2008)

Darkannie said:


> Eeeeerr, I need to be "spoon fed" this stuff.... I started Total Commander and I got a bunch of folders listed....the top one is called "\\Plugins", the second one down "Application Data" and so forth...
> 
> I need to find this: HKLM\Drivers\BuiltIn\RIL : DisableSMSWakeUpEvent

Click to collapse



Try the Plugins one, and see if "Registry" is there... That must be a different version to what I have!


----------



## Darkannie (Jul 9, 2008)

l3v5y said:


> Try the Plugins one, and see if "Registry" is there... That must be a different version to what I have!

Click to collapse



Yes YES it was! Thanks so much! You have been priceless for a WM noob like me!


----------



## 6700Freak (Jul 9, 2008)

*Looking for a game....*

There is a came on Windows Table PC's that basically has a ball rolling around in a square form and you draw lines to bounce or trap the ball to go into a hole on one end of the board. (Can't recall what he name of the game is off the top of my head)

When I was using Tablet PC's for field work, the game was kind of fun and a great time killer.

Anything like that for PPC?


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 9, 2008)

Darkannie said:


> Yes YES it was! Thanks so much! You have been priceless for a WM noob like me!

Click to collapse



No problem!

Why does that remind me of a master card advert?


----------



## a1jatt (Jul 10, 2008)

*epst.epst question*

epst.epst, is that carrier specific? What information does epst.epst file contain?
What will i break if i use other carrier's epst file?

I know you can go in epst settings  by running epst.exe ( via explorer or #778 etc ) and check settings etc in there.i am not talking about that. 
I am talking about the actual contents of epst.epst file that is different for every provider  or seems to be different ( size ?).

seems like epst.exe uses epst.epst as a lib / module . depending upon which epst.epst file you are using, epst.exe will accept some argument. for example "epst.exe #786", which are maped to key sequences such as ##786#.

If you use telus epst.epst ( size 16k) you can't run ##786 but with sprint (size 25 k ) you can.  Other than these # commands what else does this file has? what else are they used for ?What will i break if i use other carrier's epst file?

Thanks


----------



## se0siris (Jul 10, 2008)

6700Freak said:


> There is a came on Windows Table PC's that basically has a ball rolling around in a square form and you draw lines to bounce or trap the ball to go into a hole on one end of the board. (Can't recall what he name of the game is off the top of my head)
> 
> When I was using Tablet PC's for field work, the game was kind of fun and a great time killer.
> 
> Anything like that for PPC?

Click to collapse



I've never used a Tablet PC, but that sounds like JezzBall to me. Take a looky here:

http://www.freewarepocketpc.net/ppc-download-bounce-v1-2.html


----------



## randomelements (Jul 10, 2008)

*New Question: quick link for send/receive*

Does anyone know if it is possible to create a quick link to perform a send/receive of email without having to go in to Pocket Outlook?

Thanks.

S'okay - found it.

Create a shortcut to \windows\tmail.exe -sync "account name"


----------



## ka911 (Jul 10, 2008)

hi guys,
I want to ask if there is any way That when I do a soft reset I will be in spb theme when it will boot with out selecting any thing. any body know?


----------



## 6700Freak (Jul 10, 2008)

Not the one I am looking for.

Here is a link to the actual Tablet PC game:
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/tabletpc/learnmore/vanwest_03july15ib.mspx

Game is called Inkball.



se0siris said:


> I've never used a Tablet PC, but that sounds like JezzBall to me. Take a looky here:
> 
> http://www.freewarepocketpc.net/ppc-download-bounce-v1-2.html

Click to collapse


----------



## pcmann2004 (Jul 10, 2008)

*noob  make drivers & programs*

hey,
im a noob to programs, 
i would like to find out how to start writing programs and drivers for my phone   t-mobile wing. any and all help will be appreceiated!
thanks ahead of time


----------



## TweakMan (Jul 11, 2008)

*Trading Help*

Hey guys. I figured it was about time for me to use my own thread again. 
I have an CDMA HTC Vogue/Touch and a MotoQ CDMA I'm wanting to trade for an iPod Touch. 

There both in perfect shape. I just bought a new PPC and have no need for either of these. Im wanting the iPod for a family member, and dont really want to shell out the 300 for one. 

I dont want to use ebay because I dont want to sell them. I dont have a clue where to go to do this. I need somewhere secure, so I dont get ripped off. I've never traded or sold online, so Im new to what to do.

Can someone please help me out? If so , please PM me answer. I dont want to crowd this thread up with this question, but have no where else to post it.
Hope you all are enjoying this thread by the way.


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## NotLutzik (Jul 11, 2008)

Iam trying to create one click shorcut to call history-missed calls....I can get to call history but not missed calls.....Any command line like filter or something? any ideas? THx


----------



## S.V.I (Jul 12, 2008)

*Caller ID photo*

can anyone tell me how to fix the caller id picture within the original dialer skin to be at least the size it is in the "incoming call" window?

I would like to modify the dialer skin that comes with WM61.
It just seems to be ridiculously small to the point that I think I need glasses.

is there a dialer skin out there that allows for larger pictures?
maybe I can swap out the skins?
This seems to be a huge issue on these phones.


----------



## Guntharia (Jul 12, 2008)

*Touch Cruise to Touchflo 3d*

#000

Does anyone out there know if you can update the HTC Cruise touchflo to the HTC Diamonds software the Touchflo 3D?

The software looks very nice but Im not sure if you can update it or if the phone has enough ram, etc. to do so.

 Thanks


----------



## v8psp (Jul 12, 2008)

Can anyone tell me where to download the firmware SPB Mobile Shell 2.1?


----------



## oseven (Jul 12, 2008)

v8psp said:


> Can anyone tell me where to download the firmware SPB Mobile Shell 2.1?

Click to collapse



OMG google it...
You won't have to wait a fraction of the time you would have to waiting for a reply. 

And if that's still too much trouble...http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=SPB+Mobile+Shell+2.1&btnG=Google+Search&meta=


----------



## v8psp (Jul 12, 2008)

I was curious if anyone has it for free


----------



## oseven (Jul 12, 2008)

v8psp said:


> I was curious if anyone has it for free

Click to collapse



Each individual pays for their licence, it is not freeware. Therefore if someone gave you theirs for free it would be illegal, and definately not welcomed as discussion on this site.


----------



## TheChampJT (Jul 12, 2008)

v8psp said:


> I was curious if anyone has it for free

Click to collapse



Are you really asking this?


----------



## v8psp (Jul 12, 2008)

Once I download it and pay for it I can install whatever theme I want right?


----------



## v8psp (Jul 12, 2008)

Is it worth the purchase to put it on my 8125


----------



## oseven (Jul 12, 2008)

v8psp said:


> Is it worth the purchase to put it on my 8125

Click to collapse



That's what the trial is for..for you to decide if you like it or not before buying it


----------



## TheChampJT (Jul 12, 2008)

v8psp said:


> Is it worth the purchase to put it on my 8125

Click to collapse



That's a question you have to answer, we can't determine if you'll like it and use it. You get a free 15-day trial and a 30-day return policy, should be enough time to decide.


----------



## v8psp (Jul 12, 2008)

Trying it now, thanks again for answerin so fast.


----------



## raising_angel (Jul 13, 2008)

mrspag2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have benefited from the great work on everyone on this forum. The programs that people come up with here are really amazing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



try wisbar advance desktop 2.should be still in beta but maybe could help.


----------



## v8psp (Jul 13, 2008)

On the Spb mobile 2.1 is there a way to make it the actuall home screen or is this just part of the trial and when you pay for it, it does become the home screen and you dont have to go back and forth?


----------



## nir36 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Ultimate launch Margin Problem*

i'm using Ultimatelaunch, and for some reason i have a dead area margin to the right of the screen... and i can't seem to get rid of it. i want to use the whole screen.
has anyone experienced this? only today i started showing the tabs in my UL setup.. before, when they were invisible and iconless, i didn't have this problem.

hope you can help. thanks.


----------



## NotLutzik (Jul 13, 2008)

nir36 said:


> i'm using Ultimatelaunch, and for some reason i have a dead area margin to the right of the screen... and i can't seem to get rid of it. i want to use the whole screen.
> has anyone experienced this? only today i started showing the tabs in my UL setup.. before, when they were invisible and iconless, i didn't have this problem.
> 
> hope you can help. thanks.

Click to collapse



Dead margin is from vertical scrollbar when your had your screen in L position. Sometimes UL doesnt redraw itslef on today screen correctly if there is no window on top of it when you switch from landscape to portrait.

As for tabs showing check your UL settings, maybe u change something by mistake.


----------



## guevr001 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Youtube On Romeo v3 Rom*

Hey guys whats up. Great Idea on the thread. Another great Idea Is to post an Update on the first thread for a quick refference to the thread. This would help the thread be more efficient. Hell I volenteer if you like. just PM me a messege giving me the go ahead so I dont was my time doing it.


----------



## S.V.I (Jul 13, 2008)

*Need some help with reasource hacker:*

I have managed to decompile my camera app.
wanted to change the UI graphics. now I have a problem compiling it back again. which is to say I edited the graphics in the exe, but it refuses to execute. I get the usual error that it is either not a trusted program or some of the components cant be found.
can someone tell me how I can fix this?


----------



## pjc007 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Embedding boot image into Universal nk.nbf*

Hi Guys,

I've looked around, and although I've found a couple of tools that let me get a boot image onto *my* phone, I want to embed one into a HTC Universal ROM image that I'm currently building, and I can't find a solution.

I'm sure I'm missing something, but I'm damned if I can find it, so any help is welcome.

Again - what I'm trying to do is to embed a new image (in RBU format) into an existing ROM (nk.nbf) so that when the ROM is flashed, it has both the boot image *and* the new ROM image.

Thanks in advance,
PJC


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 13, 2008)

pjc007 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've looked around, and although I've found a couple of tools that let me get a boot image onto *my* phone, I want to embed one into a HTC Universal ROM image that I'm currently building, and I can't find a solution.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To generate the boot image, I'd use nbimg: HTC splash screen tool. That nb file can then be built into the nk.nbf in the same way the OS.nb file is added.

Not sure exactly what process the Universal uses, but for Prophet, it's put in using nb2nbf, using the default settings for the boot screen.


----------



## pjc007 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hmmmm - for the Uni, all I've ever done once I've got the OS.nb is encode it directly into the nk.nbf using the HTC64 tool.

I was assuming "something else" would then add the splash screen....

-PJC


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 13, 2008)

Okay... Time to learn how to cook a Uni ROM, and then I'll see what I can find out for you!


----------



## fuller45 (Jul 13, 2008)

Does anyone know any Flash Lite UI's since they are becoming more apparent to everyone?

Besides iTask and Freestyl, are there any other Flash Lite-based UI's that ppl have discovered?

Thanks


----------



## DigitalFruit (Jul 14, 2008)

*iEmail ?*

Just like iContacts smooth flow, is there something like this for WM that can intergrate with WM Outlook, POP, IMAP mail and SMS folders ?

I have searched my pants off for something like this and cant find nothing.


----------



## oseven (Jul 14, 2008)

DigitalFruit said:


> Just like iContacts smooth flow, is there something like this for WM that can intergrate with WM Outlook, POP, IMAP mail and SMS folders ?
> 
> I have searched my pants off for something like this and cant find nothing.

Click to collapse



You could try Vito SMS Chat. It's not freeware, but it does have a trial period.


----------



## raymonds (Jul 14, 2008)

*replace "delete" softkey with "reply"*

if i am using the WM6.1 threaded messaging, i oftentimes accidentally delete messages because it's in the left softkey.  would it be possible for it to be changed to "reply", which is more commonly used?  how do i go about it, via a registry tweak?

i've seen a rom where it was changed to reply but didn't like its other features


----------



## rorydaredkign (Jul 14, 2008)

carbonaccord008 said:


> #000
> 
> Does anyone out there know if you can update the HTC Cruise touchflo to the HTC Diamonds software the Touchflo 3D?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not yet, and probably never, a really old beta version runs at 1fps, which is not usable. But there is a great spb mobile shell version here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=402021
and a throttle launcher one here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=390553
both obviously need the respective programs to work.


----------



## laurierichard (Jul 14, 2008)

*Please can the site admins help me, im new to all this, i need deriection!!*

Site admins, I bought a htc duel (nike p5500) back in december last year. Ive finally reached the point a few days back, whereby ive become bored with my phone and as a result i wish to lean how to modify it. This started when i initially wanted some free games, so i did a search and found about 30 games in a day or to. But, whilst findind games also became intereted in applications/ programs. Then started applying to forums like yours and after reading and viewing the possibility of modifying phones an interest encured. As a novice to all of this, i litterally do not know where to start. Therefore help is desperately required. 1) I have all latest spb working product, 2) i wish to learn to modify layout of phone, 3) I need guides, either web pages, word documents or .pdf to aid in this. Please help. kind regards.


----------



## oseven (Jul 14, 2008)

laurierichard said:


> Site admins, I bought a htc duel (nike p5500) back in december last year. Ive finally reached the point a few days back, whereby ive become bored with my phone and as a result i wish to lean how to modify it. This started when i initially wanted some free games, so i did a search and found about 30 games in a day or to. But, whilst findind games also became intereted in applications/ programs. Then started applying to forums like yours and after reading and viewing the possibility of modifying phones an interest encured. As a novice to all of this, i litterally do not know where to start. Therefore help is desperately required. 1) I have all latest spb working product, 2) i wish to learn to modify layout of phone, 3) I need guides, either web pages, word documents or .pdf to aid in this. Please help. kind regards.

Click to collapse



Can I firstly say thank you for writing your first post in this thread and not starting a new one like so many newbies do. You'll find all you need in this forum, just have a look around..you'll soon see how much the site has to offer. Happy modding!


----------



## tanmay_anjaria (Jul 15, 2008)

*KITL failing - Prefetch abort - in Windows Mobile 5*

I'm using Windows mobile 5 for the development..

I'm using KITL and non-KITL, both the modes for debugging.

Non-KITL mode works just fine..

But my QUESTION is regarding the KITL mode.. when ever I try n switch to KITL mode, it gives me an error of "Prefetch abort"

Can some one tell me why it is not working? 

Thanks 

Find the error log as below --
=====================
Log2Phys: Logical 0x12FF -> Physical 0x1161F

ReadData: Start = 0x15FF41, Length = 0xC.

Log2Phys: Logical 0x12FF -> Physical 0x1161F

ReadData: Start = 0x15FF4D, Length = 0xC.

Log2Phys: Logical 0x12FF -> Physical 0x1161F

ReadData: Start = 0x15FF59, Length = 0xC.

Log2Phys: Logical 0x12FF -> Physical 0x1161F

ReadData: Start = 0x15FF65, Length = 0x132.

Log2Phys: Logical 0x12FF -> Physical 0x1161F

ReadData: Start = 0x160097, Length = 0xC54.

Log2Phys: Logical 0x1300 -> Physical 0x11620

ReadData: Start = 0x160CEB, Length = 0x39.

Log2Phys: Logical 0x1306 -> Physical 0x11626

INFO: Jumping to image...
Wake Up CP Flag is (0x1)



Clear IPC ShareMemory



IPL WakeUpARM9

Windows CE Kernel for ARM (Thumb Enabled) Built on Feb 17 2008 at 17:07:37
ProcessorType=0b36  Revision=2
sp_abt=ffff1000 sp_irq=ffff0800 sp_undef=ffffc800 OEMAddressTable = 820ec590
INFO:OALLogSetZones: g_oalLogMask: 0xc20800f
OEMInit: dwOEMTargetProject=0x2
DCache: 128 sets, 4 ways, 32 line size, 16384 size
ICache: 256 sets, 4 ways, 32 line size, 32768 size
+OALTimerInit( 1, 32, 0 )
g_oalTimer.msecPerSysTick=1
g_oalTimer.countsPerMSec=32
g_oalTimer.countsMargin=0
g_oalTimer.countsPerSysTick=32
g_oalTimer.curCounts=0
g_oalTimer.maxPeriodMSec=134217727
g_oalTimer.actualMSecPerSysTick=1
g_oalTimer.actualCountsPerSysTick=32
Use D0 GPT timer0. Base addr phys:0x8830100, virtual:0xb0830100
+OALKitlStart
+OALKitlStart LogicalLoc = 0x8200000
USB Kitl is used
HostMiniInit:: !!

Rndis:: initialization: with addr=B0200000

Rndis:: Address static map to addr=0

Rndis:: initialization!

+RNDIS_USBFN_PDDInit
UfnPdd_Init
GHWCFG1 = 0x0
GHWCFG2 = 0x228ef1d0
GHWCFG3 = 0xc0005e8
GHWCFG4 = 0x1ff08030
GUID = 0x0
GSNPsid = 0x4f54266a
RstCtl completed
Global Interrupt Mask = 0x600e3c34
We configure EP 0 after enumeration
UfnPdd_InitEndPoint configure EP 1 OUT Ctrl = 0x88040, value = 0x88040
UfnPdd_InitEndPoint configure EP 2 IN ctrl = 0x88040, value = 0x88040
UfnPdd_InitEndPoint configure EP 3 IN ctrl = 0xc8040, value = 0xc8040
Rndis:: PDDInit Success!

Rndis:: Get MAC address 200,C3B3,115F

USB ID Change and ID status = 0x10000
We have USB Session Request!!
GOTGCTL = 0xd0000
USB ID Change and ID status = 0x10000
USB ID Change and ID status = 0x10000
USB ID Change and ID status = 0x10000
USB ID Change and ID status = 0x10000
USB ID Change and ID status = 0x10000
USB ID Change and ID status = 0x10000
USB Reset detected
GRXFSIZ = 0x200
GNPTXFSIZ = 0x2000200
DIEpTxFn[2] after USBEnum = 0x800
DIEpTxFn[3] after USBEnum = 0xa00
Flush the FIFO with gRstCtl = 0x80000000
Flush completed
USB ID Change and ID status = 0x10000
USB ID Change and ID status = 0x10000
USB ID Change and ID status = 0x10000
USB ID Change and ID status = 0x10000
USB ID Change and ID status = 0x10000
USB ID Change and ID status = 0x10000
USB ID Change and ID status = 0x10000
USB Enumeration Done
USB Speed = 0x1
USB ID Change and ID status = 0x10000
USB Reset detected
GRXFSIZ = 0x200
GNPTXFSIZ = 0x2000200
DIEpTxFn[2] after USBEnum = 0x800
DIEpTxFn[3] after USBEnum = 0xa00
Flush the FIFO with gRstCtl = 0x80000400
Flush completed
USB Enumeration Done
USB Speed = 0x1
USB Reset detected
GRXFSIZ = 0x200
GNPTXFSIZ = 0x2000200
DIEpTxFn[2] after USBEnum = 0x800
DIEpTxFn[3] after USBEnum = 0xa00
Flush the FIFO with gRstCtl = 0x80000400
Flush completed
USB Enumeration Done
USB Speed = 0x1
USB RNDIS SetAddress at 1
UfnPdd_SetAddress: 1
RndisMdd:: PDD's max RX buffer = [8192] bytes.

UfnPdd_IssueTransfer EP 1 is being used
Rndis:: initialization: Success

HostMini:: New filter set: [0x0] --> [0xB]

HostMini:: New filter set: [0xB] --> [0x0]

HostMini:: New filter set: [0x0] --> [0xB]

KITL: *** Device Name BCM24337 ***
WARN: KITL will run in polling mode
©)J½¹¹•Ñ•‘¡½ÍÑ%AéÅÁ¹Á¹Á¹ÕÁA½ÉÑéÅÅÙÑ5)ÿKITLGlobalState == 0x61

Prefetch Abort: Thread=87843024 Proc=823cf580 'NK.EXE'
AKY=ffffffff PC=00000000(???+0x00000000) RA=82158c90(NK.EXE+0x00078c90) BVA=00000000 FSR=00000807
Fatal Stack Error, Terminating thread 87843024, pexi = c200fee4
Exception 'Data Abort' Thread=87843024 AKY=ffffffff PC=820ed2a4 BVA=c200ff34
 R0=ffffcaa8  R1=00000001  R2=ffffc808  R3=ffffcbc0
 R4=00000000  R5=00000000  R6=ffffc890  R7=ffffc894
 R8=c201013c  R9=c20101b0 R10=823d3a40 R11=00000000
R12=00000000  SP=c200ff30  Lr=82158c90 Psr=6000009f

Prefetch Abort: Thread=87843024 Proc=823cf580 'NK.EXE'
AKY=ffffffff PC=00000000(???+0x00000000) RA=82158c90(NK.EXE+0x00078c90) BVA=00000000 FSR=00000807
Fatal Stack Error, Terminating thread 87843024, pexi = c200fee4
Exception 'Data Abort' Thread=87843024 AKY=ffffffff PC=820ed2a4 BVA=c200ff34
 R0=ffffcaa8  R1=00000001  R2=ffffc808  R3=ffffcbc0
 R4=00000000  R5=00000000  R6=ffffc890  R7=ffffc894
 R8=c201013c  R9=c20101b0 R10=823d3a40 R11=00000000
R12=00000000  SP=c200ff30  Lr=82158c90 Psr=6000009f

Prefetch Abort: Thread=87843024 Proc=823cf580 'NK.EXE'
AKY=ffffffff PC=00000000(???+0x00000000) RA=82158c90(NK.EXE+0x00078c90) BVA=00000000 FSR=00000807
Fatal Stack Error, Terminating thread 87843024, pexi = c200fee4
Exception 'Data Abort' Thread=87843024 AKY=ffffffff PC=820ed2a4 BVA=c200ff34
 R0=ffffcaa8  R1=00000001  R2=ffffc808  R3=ffffcbc0
 R4=00000000  R5=00000000  R6=ffffc890  R7=ffffc894
 R8=c201013c  R9=c20101b0 R10=823d3a40 R11=00000000
R12=00000000  SP=c200ff30  Lr=82158c90 Psr=6000009f


----------



## forforce (Jul 15, 2008)

*Can I link Vito SMS to SPB Mobile shell?*

When I hit sms button above the clock, I want to open vito sms instead of windows mobile original sms software. Can I do that, and how ?! thanx.


----------



## DigitalFruit (Jul 15, 2008)

oseven said:
			
		

> DigitalFruit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



.

Thank you for your reply. It seems like Vito only caters to sMs folders instead.

We are looking for a skin/app to have touch flow with both email and sms fodlers like Vito and iContacts.

I dont care if it is freeware or not. Is there anyone else that knows where I can find such app/skin ?


----------



## oseven (Jul 15, 2008)

DigitalFruit said:


> .
> 
> Thank you for your reply. It seems like Vito only caters to sMs folders instead.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not that I know of, which is why I'm trying to get this developed


----------



## gundalbert (Jul 15, 2008)

*powertop*

Is there anything for windows mobile similar to powertop?

For those who don't know this piece of software:

http://www.lesswatts.org/projects/powertop/

Would be really nice for tweaking the mobiles to use less power.

Thanx in advance.


----------



## LeAdReW (Jul 15, 2008)

i have a question about srs wowhd,i need a name of an old driver on o2 zinc


----------



## prayboy (Jul 16, 2008)

How to make a video telephony call in windows mobile? I known we can use tapiRequestMakeCall to make voice call, how about video call?


----------



## ka911 (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks guys for all the help..


----------



## picolo5 (Jul 16, 2008)

*How to handle huge string list in memory and Viewing*

Hi all !

I need to manage a list of 80000 strings.... 

i m listening a server which send me this list.
it is more quick to store them in a file (4Mo) then when it is finished i read each line and analyse them.
I was trying to use an array wich was redim each time i get a new line... because i don't know how line will come.


1.I need to have something like an array containing 80000 strings

2.I want to display it....
i know listbox can only manage nearly 32000 lines
i can display 30000 and when the user is at the bottom, i can reload the listbox with 30000 others....

Can you give me better solutions ? 

Thanx


----------



## DigitalFruit (Jul 17, 2008)

oseven said:
			
		

> Not that I know of, which is why I'm trying to get this developed

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply I will be heading over to that thread to contribute as much as I can. We need a skin/app development for SMS/Outlook with Touch flow badley. Your thread seems to be off in a good start.


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## stoobie-doo (Jul 17, 2008)

*WM equivalents to PalmOS VolumeCare, wake/unlock with center*

I've recently switched from my trusty Treo 650 to a Tilt, and am looking for WM equivalents to what I had on the Palm side

First, an equivalent to VolumeCare - which boosted my phone sound volume (especially if something is out there that boosts bluetooth volume)

Second, a wake function - either on button press or when email is received that wakes the phone, but keeps it locked until a middle d-pad press, just like the Treo 650 (and 750!) do that would work on a Tilt

Thanks!


----------



## Lycox (Jul 17, 2008)

Okay, I don't know, if it's the right thread to ask for, but I try it.

I'm searching for a simple bpm counter for ppc.
There is a prog for windows. It calculates the bpm by clicking the mouse button. Now I'm searching for a similar program for my pocket by tapping on the screen with your fingers.

Does anybody know about such an app?


Thanks.


----------



## Tiko12 (Jul 17, 2008)

*HTC s710 - SIM Unlock - problem*

Hi

I've been trying for hours to unlock my new HTC s710 (WM6) for hours - no luck.
Been trying to use lokiwiz - but this app. demands EnableRapi.cab to be run on the phone.
Im unable to run this on my phone - persistently says: Installation of EnableRapi.cab was unsuccessfull. The installation file is not intended for this device
Have tried to alter reg.keys for lower safety a.o. Have run cert.cab a.o.
But no luck...

Please help - hope someone can help... Thanks in advance
Tiko12


----------



## TweakMan (Jul 18, 2008)

****PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING****(TweakMan/Creator)*

***************************************************************************************************************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING****************
****HELP KEEP THIS THREAD ORGANIZED AND ALIVE PLEASE************
Hey guys and gals. Just have a few things I want to say real quick, so if you don't mind, please give me a moment of your time.

First off, THANK YOU ALL!!! I opened this thread in the hopes that it would stop the Development and Hacking section from getting overrun with "Question Threads". I know that users (noobs and seniors alike) have to ask questions, I still use this thread frequenlty!! The problem was that searching this section for a specific application , was becoming impossible! When I created this thread, I expected the bare minimal of people to use it. But it has grown to a size I never imagined. The support you all show for each other, is amazing, by far the best I've ever seen in a forum. I really hope you all have enjoyed it!!

BUT THERE IS A PROBLEM ON THE RISE!!! And I really, tremendously need your help!!!  99% of you all follow the directions listed for posting a new question, and thats amazing. But only about 10% of you PM me when your question is answered.  Thats where I need help.

If you have posted a question, and you have recieved an answer, please , please, I'm begging you, PM me and let me know. If you have found your answer somewhere other than this thread, post the answer to your question here to possibly help someone else that is having the same problem. And last, take 10 or 15 minutes out of you day, and search over this thread. Pick 2 or 3 pages each day, and look over them. When you find a question has been answered , PM me and let me know!! 

Guys, I have put a lot of time into this thread. I check it around every 2 hours from my PPC and update the boards.  I read thru every single post for the first month, but now thats impossible. I can't keep it up on my own. I know that there are a ton of questions still listed as unanswered that should have been moved to the answered board a long long time ago,but I cant find them all.

So please guys, please please please, help me out here. I've asked for your help once before on a different matter, and the response I got was amazing!! So I'm really hoping that you all can do this too!!!  If ten of you put ten minutes a day to this, we could have this thread updated again in 4 days or less. SO PLEASE GUYS, HELP ME HELP YOU!!!!


****THIS WILL HELP MAKE IT MORE ORGANIZED AN EASIER. IF YOU ARE WILLIKNG TO DEVOTE EVEN 10 MINUTES TO THIS, PM ME AND LET ME KNOW. I WILL THEN GIVE YOU THE NUMBER OF 3 PAGES (Page 1, 2 , 3 ) FOR YOU TO SPECIFICALLY SEARCH. THIS WILL MAKE SURE THAT 20 OF YOU ARE NOT SEARCHING THE SAME PAGES**********


----------



## vish4488 (Jul 18, 2008)

We will try our best...






TweakMan said:


> ***************************************************************************************************************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING****************
> ****HELP KEEP THIS THREAD ORGANIZED AND ALIVE PLEASE************
> Hey guys and gals. Just have a few things I want to say real quick, so if you don't mind, please give me a moment of your time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Jul 19, 2008)

Heres one thing thats bugging me on my tilt, i disabled screen tap sounds shortly after i got it. Now i try to enable it, and i don't get any sound. It shows as being enabled. The hardware keys make noise, but not screen taps. 

I have a feeling that its a rare question, but maybe someone would have a suggestion?

EDIT: it may be the new opera causing it, since its causing alot of notification sound problems. Nevermind this post, ill just wait until i uninstall it and see if thats it.


----------



## Mike1002 (Jul 19, 2008)

*S2U2*

I want to use S2Us's unlock program to play a small sound file, and vibrate.

Can someone either point me to a Mortscript or something.

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## mr_deimos (Jul 19, 2008)

ThatGuy16 said:


> Heres one thing thats bugging me on my tilt, i disabled screen tap sounds shortly after i got it. Now i try to enable it, and i don't get any sound. It shows as being enabled. The hardware keys make noise, but not screen taps.
> 
> EDIT: it may be the new opera causing it, since its causing alot of notification sound problems. Nevermind this post, ill just wait until i uninstall it and see if thats it.

Click to collapse



The uninstallation probably won't help much - at least for me the notifications remained disabled after removing Opera. But they were displayed as disabled in the control panel - if your screen tap notification is shown as enabled, then it's probably not the opera's fault. If you're using a custom ROM then maybe the screen tap sound file (don't remember its name now) is simply missing?

And a suggestion here, TweakMan: How about purging this tread a bit from time to time by moving the answered questions to the xda-wiki and just leaving the unanswered ones and the latest discussion? Q&A index on the first page is really great, but as this tread gets longer and longer, it will become really hard to navigate and maintain...


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm, strange then. I'm still using the stock ATT rom (latest 6.0 rom).

I don't think its opera either. Now, heres the strange part, on boot if i tap the screen when it shows the windows mobile flash screen i can hear the tap sounds. But when it loads up to the today screen, they stop. I'm thinking a program or home plugin may be interfering with it.


----------



## deedee (Jul 20, 2008)

DigitalFruit said:


> Thanks for the reply I will be heading over to that thread to contribute as much as I can. We need a skin/app development for SMS/Outlook with Touch flow badley. Your thread seems to be off in a good start.

Click to collapse



Not TouchFlow as implemented in iContact, ie speed sensitive etc, but I do have finger scrollability on my Trinity, I installed FTouchFlo and it serves me in good stead. It adds basic finger scrolling to all the apps i use, SMS, Inbox, Internet Explorer.


----------



## xborfi (Jul 20, 2008)

*auto redial no answer*

hello

I am searching for program that auto redial a no answer number till they pick it up, is there any idea?


----------



## lve0200 (Jul 20, 2008)

*dump OS.nb to XIP*

Hi cooks,

I have an OutOfTheBox Polaris CE 5.2.1623 build 18129.0.4.5. RomDonalds cannot dump this OS into a XIP. What tools are currently usable to do this dump?
Thank you.
hk


----------



## queer~dude (Jul 20, 2008)

*Pls help if any expert*

WWE Rom FInixNOver_302L

Just wonder if there's a way can make LED turn in Red blinks as if any Miss SMS? Currently, FInixNOver_302L only does blink when there is a miss call, pls any expert can help with..
thank you so much


----------



## Lycox (Jul 20, 2008)

xborfi said:


> hello
> 
> I am searching for program that auto redial a no answer number till they pick it up, is there any idea?

Click to collapse



I guess this is the right app for you:
http://www.freewareppc.com/communication/redial.shtml


----------



## thakidc (Jul 20, 2008)

queer~dude said:


> WWE Rom FInixNOver_302L
> 
> Just wonder if there's a way can make LED turn in Red blinks as if any Miss SMS? Currently, FInixNOver_302L only does blink when there is a miss call, pls any expert can help with..
> thank you so much

Click to collapse



I think NueLED would do what youre looking for.


----------



## ah_shuuu (Jul 20, 2008)

hello

I am searching for a set of icons with black diamond style..Do anyone have it?Thanks


----------



## kski71 (Jul 20, 2008)

*change rom version name*

how do you change the rom version name when cooking a rom? thanks in advance


----------



## xborfi (Jul 21, 2008)

Lycox said:


> I guess this is the right app for you:
> http://www.freewareppc.com/communication/redial.shtml

Click to collapse



thanks for your attention. however I had this installed and this only work to redial a number ONLY if it is busy but i need a program to redial if the call is not answered like what we have in NOKIA as automatic redial


----------



## queer~dude (Jul 21, 2008)

*hi there*



thakidc said:


> I think NueLED would do what youre looking for.

Click to collapse



thanks for your feedback, but i believe NueLED doesn't do what i need...what i mean is there a way like script or sth does what i need to turn LED in Red when there is a miss SMS
thank you


----------



## pigming (Jul 21, 2008)

*English keyboard layout for ChangJei input*

Hi,

For ChangJei input method, it's now showing the Chinese characters, however I prefer English keyboard more. Is there any tweak that can change the keyboard layout to English characters? Thanks~~~

Pigming


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## mike21pr (Jul 22, 2008)

*window and backgrounds edit...??*

is there a way to change the backgrounds on the windows on my device?? pop ups, menus, text color, font etc. the plain white background looks really dated


----------



## mike21pr (Jul 22, 2008)

*Camera Scrolling...? Developer??*

Is there a way to have the feature that lets you scroll using the camera as seen in the Samsung Instinct by tilting your camera?? No acelerometer is needed in this feature. It works on the Touch in the game LAWN DARTS (the 6.1 update is needed).

So theoretically, someone could use the same code that is used in Lawn darts to make a FLtouchFLO type program but using the camera.


----------



## contentryder (Jul 22, 2008)

i have a question...i installed duttys diamond v1 rom and now my phone speaks to me..it's awesome...i have the tilt and when someone calls..it tells me who "call from ____, please unload the phone" ...or when my phone is dying ..."your phone is critically low!" 

anyone knows what is making this happen? i would really like to know..i asked in the kaiser dutty thread..but no answer...

thanks!!


----------



## syberdave (Jul 22, 2008)

*WM6.1 Plugins on Home Screen*

I've looked all over the internet, but I can't seem to find out how to code a custom plugin for the WM6.1 sliding panels homescreen.

There's http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb416607.aspx with documentation on how to make a plugin for the windows standard homescreen, but there's nothing about sliding panels.

It seems that the only way to write a "plugin" for the screen is to edit XML and have static content. I would love to have dynamic content on the sliding panels screen.

It seems that even Google doesn't know how to make a dynamic plugin for sliding panels: http://googlemobile.blogspot.com/2008/03/fast-is-better-than-slow.html
The plugin that the blog mentions doesn't show up on sliding panels.

Now, I'm quite sure that here has to be a way; MS obviously released a clock and a message center plugin. Would anyone know how to reverse engineer the API for this?


----------



## darth_willy (Jul 22, 2008)

*Cannot create socket*

Hello everyone,

I'm using Java2ME (MIDP2.0) to establish server connections on my device. However, I'm having trouble using the Connector.open method to construct a ServerSocketConnection instance. I use the following code:

ServerSocketConnection serv = (ServerSocketConnection) Connector.open("socket://:80");

I get the following exception: "Cannot create socket, //:80"
I do not think this is a security issue: for one, because I don't get a SecurityException, and secondly because I explicitly ask for permission to use ..Connector.socket, ..Connector.http, and ..Connector.serversocket in the JAD file. I haven't tried signing the midlet suite yet, as this would take quite some time and I'm actually just testing some code. I've also tried using another port (and using "serversocket://:80" instead of "socket://:80", more out of desperation). I have been able to successfully use this method to construct SocketConnection instances, however. Can this be because my particular device (HTC Touch Cruise, JBED build 20080428.2.1) simply does not support server socket connections?


Thanks in advance,

William


----------



## brainstewn (Jul 22, 2008)

*AT&T Tilt Sounds & Notifications*

Is there any chefs out there that can help me enable the repeat voicemail function that is currently greyed out on the Tilt and 8525?

Settings
Sounds & Notifications
Notifications
Event
Phone: voice mail
Play sound: Roaring Guitar
Repeat ??????

THANKS


----------



## fsuphi1490 (Jul 22, 2008)

*WM5 Dialer kills voicemail notification*

I performed the WM5 Dialer hack a week or so ago knowing the voicemail would be lost.  Didn't think it would be a big deal but it is annoying.  I played with process and found that the problem arises when you deactivate the "PhoneCanvasPlugIn.dll".  This has to be done to get the WM5 native dialer to show instead of the Palm dialer (I have a Treo 700wx on Sprint).

I think if the file could be deconstructed the problem could be fixed.  I unfortunatly do not know how to even start that process.  I would greatly appreciate any help because I really like this dialer instead of the Palm one that shows.

Everyone tells me you all are the best.  I hope so.


----------



## mike21pr (Jul 23, 2008)

*fallen power button*

is there a tweak to remap the power button to another one in my mogul aka titan??? the power button fell out and i want to map it to the voice command button


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2008)

*Manually installing an SIP*

How do you install an SIP without a cab file?

I tried editing the registry according to the extracted XML file but nothing happened.

Also I found this: using Pocket CM keyboard as an example

- <characteristic type="pcmKeyboard.dll" translation="install">
- <characteristic type="Extract">
  <parm name="Source" value="PCMKEY~1.015" /> 
  <parm name="SelfRegister" />

I wonder what "self registering" is


----------



## NguyenHuu (Jul 23, 2008)

how do i set individual SMS tones that works with the palm threaded sms app? i know a couple programs that are out that does this, but it does not work with the palm messaging app; It only works with the default tmail.

i have only 1 contact that i need a custom sound for. maybe there's a way to "hard" set it somewhere in the registry that makes a tone go out for that certain contact?


----------



## jacky_zhuxg (Jul 23, 2008)

Could anyone help to solve my provisioningxml problem?
below is the content in my  xml file

<wap-provisioningdoc>
<characteristic type="Registry">
<!-- Silent Keyboard Sliding Sound -->
<characteristic type="HKLM\Software\HTC\SlidingSound">
<parm name="ActiveSlidingSound" value="0" datatype="integer"/>
<parm name="SlidingSoundEffect" value="0" datatype="integer"/>
</characteristic>
</characteristic>
</wap-provisioningdoc>

Finally I only put above in my xml file, but it still doesn't work, then I changed it to _setup.xml, creat a cab file only included _setup.xml and installed it , FAILED!!!

Could you tell me what's wrong? I'm crazy on it!


----------



## quiquefs (Jul 23, 2008)

*Kill and Remove cprog.exe*

Good morning.

I'm trying to remove cprog.exe so that it doesn't interfere with my application in Windows Mobile. I've killed it successfully, but it reopens (i've seen that it's started by Services.exe), and I'd like to avoid it. I've tried to rename the cprog.exe file after killing it (from C#) but i get an UnauthorizedAccessException. Maybe if i try to rename it from C++ directly, I could do it, but i don't know.

I've searched the forum for the solution but i haven't found it.
Please, could you help me?

Thanks 
Enrique


----------



## TweakMan (Jul 23, 2008)

******attention All Users***attention All Users******

********************************************************************************************************************************************ATTENTION ALL USERS, THIS CONCERNS YOU**************
************ATTENTION ALL USERS, THIS CONCERNS YOU**************
********************************************************************************************************************************

ATTENTION ALL USERS, PLEASE READ THIS. IT CONCERNS YOU:
________________________________________________________________

Tweak here. I never thought this thread would grow to be the size it is. When I first opened it, I figured it may stop 10 or 20 threads at the most, but it has stopped almost 200 new threads from starting for questions, and is working very well!!! But since it has grown so large, there has to be some changes made.  Thats where this post comes in.  I'm not asking you to do anything, other than maybe share your opinion, and to update you on the coming changes. SO PLEASE READ ON!!!

*The main problem this thread is now having is keeping the "UNANSWERED & ANSWERED BOARD" updated. While myself along with many of you try very hard, there are a lot of users that do not help at all after there question is posted and answered.  So this is the changes I'm thinking of making:

1)   COMPLETELY REMOVING THE "ANSWERED BOARD"(located in post #2).  This breaks my heart to remove this. It is there to help others possibly find an answer without posting a new question. But without almost every single user following up and keeping me updated on there answers, it's pointless. Post #2 Will be used for something just a good though.

2)    REMOVING NEW QUESTIONS FROM THE "UNANSWERED BOARD" after a set amount of time. Probably around 1 week. I've noticed that most questions that are answered are in the first week of posting. And also, this needs to be done for the same reason as above. If not, the list will keep growing since no questions are removed. It's impossible for me to do in a thread this size.

*Now , what to do with the second post?  This thread was created to help answer questions. Mainly for NOOBS but for everyone for that matter. So why not go a little extra mile.  

1)Im thinking of including a NEWS/TOP DOWNLOAD/ETC section in POST #2.

2)Im going to list (with the help of a few senior members that are volunteering) the biggest news about new phones, new applications, etc. 

3)Im going to list the top ten PPC downloads (again with the help) of the day.

*I know that this isn't a big deal, but I cant think of anything better to do here. If a new user comes here, and sees that it has the best downloads listed, and they can get there questions answered, maybe it will encourage them more to use this.  Plus the "BOARDS" as they were, were just not working.

***THIS IS JUST AN IDEA!! THATS WHERE YOU COME IN.. IF YOU HAVE ANY IDEAS FOR WHAT YOU WOULD LIKE TO SEE HAPPEN TO THIS THREAD, PLEASE PM ME AND LET ME KNOW. WHEN YOU DO , PUT THREAD IDEA AS THE SUBJECT SO IT IS NOT DELETED.

THANKS IN ADVANCE GUYS. AND THANKS FOR THE OVERWHELMING SUPPORT FOR THIS THREAD!!!!


----------



## TweakMan (Jul 23, 2008)

*TWEAKMAN*

Reserved For Update


----------



## computman (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi,

Is there a way to prevent to delete sms from any folder and calls from call history

I would like to lend my mobile to a small child without risking loosing everything just to call him...


----------



## xboxhaxorz (Jul 24, 2008)

i am using aserg rom for my herald and it includes sip change. i have installed 2 inputs and when i load sip change and select touchpal and set default it loads and works but upon restart its not the default

any ideas?


----------



## mienh (Jul 25, 2008)

computman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a way to prevent to delete sms from any folder and calls from call history
> 
> I would like to lend my mobile to a small child without risking loosing everything just to call him...

Click to collapse



I would suggest you just back everything up. Use the search and I'm you'll be able to find a free app to do so.


----------



## TheChampJT (Jul 25, 2008)

quiquefs said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I'm trying to remove cprog.exe so that it doesn't interfere with my application in Windows Mobile. I've killed it successfully, but it reopens (i've seen that it's started by Services.exe), and I'd like to avoid it. I've tried to rename the cprog.exe file after killing it (from C#) but i get an UnauthorizedAccessException. Maybe if i try to rename it from C++ directly, I could do it, but i don't know.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure! If you delete it, then you have no phone app! cprog.exe is your phone! I suggest keeping it, I've found it quite useful.


----------



## iggy (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Team, anyone have an idea how to decrease the Phone Dialer timeout.

What I mean is I make a call, and it the dialer stays for a long time, I would like it to disappear right away or at least 1 or 2 secs.  Easy enough to start it back if I really need to dial another number.

My main problem is I use iContact and after a call I hit Red End key to exit the dialer which minimizes/exits iContact.


----------



## computman (Jul 25, 2008)

mienh said:


> I would suggest you just back everything up. Use the search and I'm you'll be able to find a free app to do so.

Click to collapse



regarding to this post

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=411085

Does someone have the hex edited version of poutlook without deletion option ?

and how to install it ?


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## MTM (Jul 26, 2008)

*Restore cemail.vol and pim.vol*

Hi,

I messed with the registry the other day and had to perform a hard reset. However, I managed to restore cemail.vol and pim.vol, which I understand hold the messages and contacts.

My question is how I get these back into the system. I have tried deleting pim.vol and replacing it with the old pim.vol and making a soft reset (having deleted poutlook from the Startup-folder), but it just made a clean pim.vol again. Right now I can't seem to delete or rename neither pim.vol nor cemail.vol with Resco Explorer nor Total Commander.

I also tried the Backup&Restore Mort script, but it didn't seem to work. Maybe because I have a German ROM - even though I tried to change the English folder names to German folder names in the script file.

Any good ideas?

Thanks in advance


----------



## maniac2403 (Jul 26, 2008)

computman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a way to prevent to delete sms from any folder and calls from call history
> 
> I would like to lend my mobile to a small child without risking loosing everything just to call him...

Click to collapse



There is a software called Skb sms manager and organizer or something like that. It locks all your contacts, messages with a password. You can unlcok it later for you rown personal use.


----------



## maniac2403 (Jul 26, 2008)

MTM said:


> Hi,
> 
> I messed with the registry the other day and had to perform a hard reset. However, I managed to restore cemail.vol and pim.vol, which I understand hold the messages and contacts.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I assume you had not backed up your contacts or messages using any third party software ?

If you hadn't and performed a hard reset, then there is hardly any way to restore them back.


----------



## maniac2403 (Jul 26, 2008)

Catechin said:


> So far owners of O2 XDA Flame are facing huge issues with 6.1 cooked ROMs as there is no official ROM and all existing WWE ROMs are full of bugs, including "Sleeping Beauty" (or "Sudden Death"). On the other hand, Chinese kraftsmen had cooked bugless 6.1 Chinese ROM for Flame. They even mention that the core of that ROM is WWE, but interface is still Chinese. (http://translate.google.com/transla...u=http://www.592ppc.com/thread-97869-1-1.html)
> 
> Unfortunately, they cannot create WWE ROM. Therefore we need to translate interface from Chinese into English. Is there any possibility to translate interface over Chinese ROM?
> Thanks for ideas, if any!
> download link for ROM :http://rapidshare.com/files/128036027/diskimage.nb0.html

Click to collapse



AFAIK a ROM needs to be build as WWE for English to be displayed as an interface. Sure two or more languages can be used later on using software like PVLIP created by PV members.


----------



## DarkRay_ (Jul 26, 2008)

stupid question:

What is the acronym wwe in a rom? 
wwe = multilanguage ?


----------



## aDEO (Jul 26, 2008)

DarkRay_ said:


> stupid question:
> 
> What is the acronym wwe in a rom?
> wwe = multilanguage ?

Click to collapse



*W*orld *W*ide *E*nglish


----------



## degritxda (Jul 26, 2008)

MTM said:


> Hi,
> 
> I messed with the registry the other day and had to perform a hard reset. However, I managed to restore cemail.vol and pim.vol, which I understand hold the messages and contacts.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which version of WM are you using ?
When I hard-resetted my herald (thinking I could rely on Resco Backup to restore things properly, hah), if I recall correctly, I recovered pim.vol by renaming the one on the "root" and putting the old one in its place (and soft resetting for good measure). No trouble whatsoever after that.
I am running WM5.

Although my spider sense suggests that this may not be of any help at all.


----------



## koolrod (Jul 27, 2008)

*Active Sync - Devlopers Alternative PLEASE*

Please Please Please

Can U Brains Develop Something Like An Alternative To Active Sync.

I Need To Soft Reset My Device Just To Explore My Phone The Synce Does Not Even Work

Please Please You Brains Out There Help Please 

Develop


----------



## TheChampJT (Jul 27, 2008)

koolrod said:


> Please Please Please
> 
> Can U Brains Develop Something Like An Alternative To Active Sync.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's an issue with the connection between your phone and your computer. Do you actually think someone can just whip up an alternative to AS or WMDC? The devices are built to sync with that software.


----------



## the_rebel (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi,
Backgroud : Late last night, I got lost and it took me lot of time and driving my bike through some very unfriendly places to get back. At times I didn't even know where I was, and there wasn't anybody on the streets to ask.

Now, while I was using my SE Walkman phone (or any other phone for that matter) I was able to use the *Area Info *feature provided by network. It tells the area you're at currently. [in attached image, see the text 'Dwarka' below the !dea?, !dea is network name and Dwarka is area name].

My question is how can I see that on a windows mobile? I know that my network relays that information and all basic cellphones have that feature.

Thanks for helping


----------



## TweakMan (Jul 27, 2008)

*Please Read*

Please Find My Other Threa And Show Your Support !!!  If Your Here, You Shouls Show You Appreciation By Doing This!!!! Not To Me But Xda!!!!  ************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************


----------



## MTM (Jul 27, 2008)

maniac2403 said:


> I assume you had not backed up your contacts or messages using any third party software ?
> 
> If you hadn't and performed a hard reset, then there is hardly any way to restore them back.

Click to collapse



I think it is possible. As far as i have read all the information is in databases within those files. If I take a look at e.g. cemail.vol in Notepad, I can see my messages (although they are 'truncated' with weird characters everywhere).




degritxda said:


> Which version of WM are you using ?
> When I hard-resetted my herald (thinking I could rely on Resco Backup to restore things properly, hah), if I recall correctly, I recovered pim.vol by renaming the one on the "root" and putting the old one in its place (and soft resetting for good measure). No trouble whatsoever after that.
> I am running WM5.
> 
> Although my spider sense suggests that this may not be of any help at all.

Click to collapse



I also read that should do it, but I tried and it just created a new (clean) pim.vol after a soft reset instead of the one I put there. When I tried to do it again, I couldn't rename the original (empty) pim.vol. I used Resco Explorer - which program did you use?


----------



## wacky.banana (Jul 27, 2008)

*Removing Horizontal Lines From Today Screen*

So far my search has not revealed anything even though I know the answer is on here somewhere (because I saw it once in passing).

Anyway my question is what are the registry tweaks for removing or hiding the horizontal black lines on the Today screen that delineate different Today screen items?

Thanks

WB


----------



## itsall_cooool (Jul 27, 2008)

*Dial Tab and DCINOBAR*

The apps i would like help with are:

Dial Tab
Dcinobar

Dial Tab: A today-plug-in photo dialer that has been ripped from some other device/program. I have had this for almost 2 years and do not know/cannot locate the source. The problem is that after approximately 30 days it asks for registration, with no place to enter, and no place to obtain. I AM NOT LOOKING FOR A CRACK, would just appreciate any info on how to activate with the original creator. (cab of dial tab attached)

dcinobar: apparently this app (and other similar) do not work properly with WM6.1 releases after 19558. If anyone has a fix or a working app to free up this screen real-estate please post a reply.


----------



## ralpheboyo (Jul 27, 2008)

*opera Bulid 1660*

just wondering how i can import my favourites into opera....every time a install a rom and have to do this manual....pls help!


----------



## ralpheboyo (Jul 27, 2008)

*JZSmart Mort*



ralpheboyo said:


> just wondering how i can import my favourites into opera....every time a install a rom and have to do this manual....pls help!

Click to collapse



found the answer...very nice

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=382043:D


----------



## ElectricAndi (Jul 27, 2008)

Does anybody know a program for finger-friendly scrolling on normal WM use (like the Samsung OMNIA has: -> http://www.theunwired.net/?item=vid...-final-samsung-sgh-i900-omnia-open-market-rom)?


----------



## Gvibes00x (Jul 27, 2008)

QUESTION: I have searched high and low on this forum and I cannot find a Download for the SPB Mobile Shell 2.1 so that I might be able to add themes to my Sprint Tough Vogue.  I am trying to find the LINK for the Download of the SPB Mobile Shell (Hacked)

Plaese Help and Thank You in Advance.

Mr Gvibes


----------



## ralpheboyo (Jul 27, 2008)

*search all you want*



Gvibes00x said:


> QUESTION: I have searched high and low on this forum and I cannot find a Download for the SPB Mobile Shell 2.1 so that I might be able to add themes to my Sprint Tough Vogue.  I am trying to find the LINK for the Download of the SPB Mobile Shell (Hacked)
> 
> Plaese Help and Thank You in Advance.
> 
> Mr Gvibes

Click to collapse



....we dont do cracks & serials here!!!...


----------



## mienh (Jul 27, 2008)

ReinerK said:


> Does anybody know a program for finger-friendly scrolling on normal WM use (like the Samsung OMNIA has: -> http://www.theunwired.net/?item=vid...-final-samsung-sgh-i900-omnia-open-market-rom)?

Click to collapse



Have you tried FTouch SL? http://www.ftouchsl.com/ There's a older free version if you search here.


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## aguas (Jul 27, 2008)

Does anyone know if its possible to skin the default WM PIN lock/unlocker? are there skins out there resembling the one from the iPhone?


----------



## degritxda (Jul 27, 2008)

MTM said:


> I also read that should do it, but I tried and it just created a new (clean) pim.vol after a soft reset instead of the one I put there. When I tried to do it again, I couldn't rename the original (empty) pim.vol. I used Resco Explorer - which program did you use?

Click to collapse



I think I used Total Commander.
Do you get an error message when trying to rename ?


----------



## ElectricAndi (Jul 27, 2008)

mienh said:


> Have you tried FTouch SL? http://www.ftouchsl.com/ There's a older free version if you search here.

Click to collapse



The program can a lot more that i don't need and don't like (like gestures for minimizing, launcher, etc).

Simple scrolling by finger would be enough.


----------



## mienh (Jul 28, 2008)

ReinerK said:


> The program can a lot more that i don't need and don't like (like gestures for minimizing, launcher, etc).
> 
> Simple scrolling by finger would be enough.

Click to collapse



You can disable those. Or you can take a look at SPB Pocket Plus, but that has features you might not want either.


----------



## ElectricAndi (Jul 28, 2008)

mienh said:


> You can disable those...

Click to collapse



Ah, I see. Thank you. I'll try this.


----------



## rmadigan (Jul 28, 2008)

*Application Alternatives*

I have been programming for a very very very long time.  I am trying to wrap my arms around developing an application that I need to write for the PPC that uses some existing framework that I already have running.

It has been forever since I wrote software for the Windows platform, currently I write xhtml to java servlets via AJAX.  I am looking at this project in two phases, first get it to run and second rewrite it to make the performance acceptable as I learn the ins and outs of PPC development.

I have searched looking for libraries that would provide some framework to make my application faster to write, I only have two screens and a few dialogs.  Are there any libraries that will provide an easy way to allow a PPC application to talk to a java servlet synchronously to allow me to just have to concentrate on the PPC application for now?

Can I write a Java application for the PPC platform?


----------



## j_Antonio (Jul 28, 2008)

*HICALC request*

anyone knows were i can find hicalc full





thank you


----------



## bobjase (Jul 28, 2008)

*IPhone wm6 dialer with working redial*

Is there any IPhone style wm6 dialer that has a working redial (meaning that if i dial a number, then hang up, then press the dial button that it will dial the same number as before without me having to erase it and type it back in) that will work on my HTC Titan (DCD 3.22)?

Thanks so much


----------



## pilgrim011 (Jul 28, 2008)

*SPB Phone Suite's Profiles as a tab in HTC Home plugin?*

Does anybody knows is it possible to integrate SPB Phone Suite's Profiles as a tab in HTC Home plugin, without any additional software? Basically - can we replace original HTC Home Profiles tab with Phone Suite Profiles, or something similar? Thank you.


----------



## TurboFool (Jul 28, 2008)

*XML Provisioning - Exchange issues and IMAP folders*

I'm still having a few issues getting XML provisioning to work as-needed.

One is with Exchange. I've never had success with this. IMAP and POP3 I configure with ease, but Exchange gives me trouble. I've used Tiermann's OEMizer to create them and had nothing but trouble. First time the issue was I told it no SSL and the option no longer appeared on my phone (permanently until a hard-reset) and couldn't connect. More recently I've used his current version and almost none of the settings took. I had to go through and manually enter most of the information anyway, making it useless. Does anyone have any sure-fire methods of configuring Exchange via XML (or some other automated process I can use with Sashimi)?

The other question is regarding IMAP folders. It's great to have my accounts auto-configured via XML provisioning, but even after that's done I have to go through and manually tell it which folders I need it to sync, as well. Is there any way to add this to the provisioning data?

Thanks!


----------



## marSoul (Jul 28, 2008)

How can I increase the size of the fonts in the sms ?


----------



## clandestino_usr (Jul 29, 2008)

*[Mobileshell 2.1] Change volume icon behaviour?*

Hello all,

I'm looking for a way to change the behaviour of the volume icon in SBP Mobile Shell 2.1. On the screenshot below, for example, tapping that icon opens a popup with three options :







What I'd like to do, is to change that behaviour and have Mobile Shell invoke a custom shortcut, like for example to open A_C's S2U2 new built-in volume feature (or any similar app, like SetVolume) :






A big "Thank You" to anyone that may help.


----------



## Kpyto (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi!

Where I can find *WVGA* (or VGA) skins for PCM Contacts?


----------



## a.debattista (Jul 29, 2008)

*Touch Cruise / Polaris WM6.1 Software*

Hi,

I have recently bought the above mentioned phone from Portugal. This was originally in Portughese but the seller decided to install the English Software so that it's easier for him to sell.

After having it for around a month, I noticed that there's something strange with this device. Certain sofware that are mentioned on the manual aren't installed and lately some weird things happened too. Details hereunder.

- Side Camera button is not working .... exactly when pressed it's just switching on the panel
- Sound went completely low and its settings are to the max.
- Battery is only lasting around 24hrs



I spoke to the person / shop I bought it from and told me to try to reinstall the software from scratch. Anyone suggests I should do that ? If so, any idea from where I can get the original full English Software for it ?

Thanks
Alan


----------



## omgomgomg (Jul 30, 2008)

found the answer.. thx


----------



## b16daddy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Saving Ultimate Launch Customized Setup?????*

*I was wondering .. is there a way to save my customized UL set up file so that i can just place it back into Ultimate Launch folder after I flash my kitchen?

I want to flash the new updated kitchen but dreading having to redo the Ultimate Launch setup all over again..

thanks*


----------



## ka911 (Jul 30, 2008)

hi to all,
I hope if any one can help me with this one! how can we see 5 weeks of the current month under spb calendar, and have more than 3 appointments ?


thanks


----------



## tilt4life2 (Jul 30, 2008)

Is there any WM7-type calculators out there? I freakin hate the standard Wm6 calculator. It looks so plain and ugly with that white background!!! Any suggestions/help please!


----------



## MTM (Jul 30, 2008)

degritxda said:


> I think I used Total Commander.
> Do you get an error message when trying to rename ?

Click to collapse



Yes, Resco Explorer gave me an error.

I might try again with Total Commander. You just renamed the one on the device, copied the other one to the root folder, and then restarted?

By the way, sorry for the late answer.


----------



## brainstewn (Jul 31, 2008)

*Calculators*



tilt4life2 said:


> Is there any WM7-type calculators out there? I freakin hate the standard Wm6 calculator. It looks so plain and ugly with that white background!!! Any suggestions/help please!

Click to collapse



I like 1-Calc Lite (do a search here) and there are cool ones that look like a HP12-C etc. on Handango.com


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## tilt4life2 (Jul 31, 2008)

brainstewn said:


> I like 1-Calc Lite (do a search here) and there are cool ones that look like a HP12-C etc. on Handango.com

Click to collapse



Cool. I will check those out. Thanks


----------



## churka (Jul 31, 2008)

*GPS app that is lightweight!!*

OK What I am looking for is a GPS application similar to Live Search with the categories and points of interest but..... i need that text-to-speech stuff so it can speak to me. The programs like Tom Tom take a huge amount of memory... dont you need 2g memory cards for those... I have a spare 512mb to use.

I tried google navigator, but it doesnt have points of interest. It doesnt have to be free, pay-for is fine.

Thanks!!!


----------



## porkythe5th (Jul 31, 2008)

*How can i use Opera Mini on my HTC touch???*

since the touch doesnt support java, opera mini won't work on it. but i have noticed that many members are using it anyways. my question is how???

pm me or e-mail the installation file if possible. thanks


----------



## MTM (Jul 31, 2008)

porkythe5th said:


> since the touch doesnt support java, opera mini won't work on it. but i have noticed that many members are using it anyways. my question is how???
> 
> pm me or e-mail the installation file if possible. thanks

Click to collapse



Are you sure the Touch hasn't got Java? Anyway, you can install several different programs to make the Touch support Java. I think most people prefer the one from Esmertec. Try and give it a search on this forum and I'm sure you'll find what you're looking for


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jul 31, 2008)

*App to set unique SMS sounds per contact (like ringtones)*

Hey folks-

I used the search but couldn't find anything matching what I want. I want to be able to have a different sound per contact for incoming SMS. Does anyone know of an app that will do this?


----------



## darth_willy (Aug 1, 2008)

*Windows Mobile 6 SDK sample doesn't work*

Hi,

I'm trying to run the GPS Sample provided with the Windows Mobile 6 SDK on my HTC Polaris. However, the only event it receives is the device state change event when the GPS is started ("QualComm GpsOne Card, version 0.0 On, On"). No location change events are received. I have tried the instructions mentioned in this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=336554&page=1, but to no avail (at the end, I even tried a hard reset in case it was a registry problem). Has anyone had a similar problem before, and if you have, were you able to solve it?

PS: when I tried to change the GPS settings (e.g. changing the comm ports), the device does not save them; it always reverts to the previous settings when I return to the settings screen. The only thing I am able to change is "Manage GPS automatically"; but if I do change it, I do not even receive the first device state change event.

Kind regards,

William


----------



## Sian (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi

My children likes to watch movie on my PPC phone. However, as they are really young, they tends to touch the screen and that stop the movie from playing (either in WMP or TCPMP).

May I know whether there is a software that can lock the screen and the various hardware key? Maybe unlockable by the power button or some combination of keypress. 

Hope someone can develope such a 'screen guard' program that allow one to watch a movie on the PPC and yet don't have to worry about touching the screen, or holding the PPC by the edge.


----------



## blackwalker (Aug 3, 2008)

*FTouchFlo/SCLPC++ & Skins do not work, nothing!*

hi all! 
sorry for my english, hope its fine!!

i'm 100% confused now and i need help, if possible 
I follow the guide and now i have the htc cube with 4 faces.

My htc is a "*htc touch dual*".

I installed: 
-FTouchFlo Version 1.4.1 
from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=338143
-FTouchFlo Configurator
from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=345568
- HTC Cube OpenGL (SCLPC++ 0-051)(Coded from scratch in C++) 
from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=358102
- HTC Cube Skins for SCLPC++ 0-051 (i also donate for the skin)

this is what i do and what happen:

1) when i move my fingers,from right_to_left, it start a new application, i think "FTouchFlo" is working.

2) when i start "FTouchFlo Configurator" it say that dont find the ".ini" file of "FTouchFlo "....why?

3) i edited the FTouchFlo ".ini" file, as described in the "SCLPC++ 0-051" installation guide, where it say "_Install and configure FTouchFlo or FTouchSL to open the file 'SCLPC++.exe' for the Down-Up Guesture_", but i found that there is also another parameter in the FTouchFlo ".ini" file for the "Down-Up Guesture", like command-line or something similar...what i have to write there?

nothing is working, help plz!! 



i want to use the new skin for the HTC Cube OpenGL (SCLPC++ 0-051)!!
what i'm doing wrong or which are the correct steps for my htc phone?

i just donate for the "HTC Cube Skins SCLPC++ 0-051" and i'd like to donate more, but nothing is working...damn! 

maybe dont work on my htc dual touch?

HELP, thx!

ps: of curse i'll donate more if all will work, or if someone is so kind to help me i can make a donation


----------



## degritxda (Aug 3, 2008)

*eVC++4 or Visual Studio 2008 ?*

Assuming I've already opted for C++ (rather than C#, .NET etc.), what are the practical differences, advantages, disadvantages of either in regard to WM development ?


----------



## knave (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi all, I am thinking of creating a T9 editor for modifying the words entered/saved by the HTC Diamond SIP. But the problem is I have absolutely no idea where I can begin from. I tried googling but nothing seems to come up. 

If anyone has any idea, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## njakobs (Aug 5, 2008)

*To many Skins are driving me crazy!!*

Hey mods is there any chance of creating a new forum just for skins?

Everytime I come and look under development and hacking for cool new apps to try, I have to wade chin deep though theme after theme of programs I never use.

I found a cool new app yesterday 'HiNavigator' which had been out for awhile but I didn't see it throught the wall of theme threads.

Does anyone else feel the same?


----------



## porkythe5th (Aug 5, 2008)

*black soft keys*

how can i get black soft keys on my phone?


----------



## MTM (Aug 5, 2008)

*knave*, I think the T9 dictionary is inside some dll file in the Windows folder. Not sure, though, but I think that's how it was for Windows Mobile 2003 for Smartphone, so I guess it's the same for your Touch Diamond.

*porkythe5th*, you should try some theme changer program. There's one called UITweaker, but also another one I can't remember the name of. Try and give it a search, I'm sure there are lots of information about it.


----------



## Nixeus (Aug 5, 2008)

*Htc Task Manager*

Hi,


I have a HTC TOUCh ( ELF ) and a MIO P550 !
These 2 devices are on wm6.1 roms which i have cooked myself !

In my HTC ROM, i have integrate the HTC TaskManager !

I have tried to integrate the HTC TaskManager on my MIO ROM, but the HTC TaskManager don't function on my rom !

I just want to know if the HTC Apps ( like HTC TaskManager ) are only for HTC device, or if it is possible to "hack" their apps in order to install on other device ?


Great thanks 


Nixeus aka CrashOverHead


----------



## knave (Aug 5, 2008)

MTM said:


> *knave*, I think the T9 dictionary is inside some dll file in the Windows folder. Not sure, though, but I think that's how it was for Windows Mobile 2003 for Smartphone, so I guess it's the same for your Touch Diamond.
> 
> *porkythe5th*, you should try some theme changer program. There's one called UITweaker, but also another one I can't remember the name of. Try and give it a search, I'm sure there are lots of information about it.

Click to collapse



Yup, I did find some threads talking about that in the Smartphone forums, but those are the default T9 dictionary.

What I'm aiming to achieve is something like what this guy has done, http://mobile-sg.com/software/?p=DictMgr&platform=ppc

It modifies the user "created" words and not the published T9 dictionary.


----------



## dagosjt (Aug 5, 2008)

*Uncompleted Task in registry*

Hello,
I'm looking for a way to save uncompleted task somewhere in registry.
I've seen mortscript saving weather and rss info, little applications saving sms and appointments, but no tasks...
Maybe have I to request a new application?


----------



## Prathvi (Aug 6, 2008)

*Load Image to Button[WIN CE/POCKET PC]*

Hi

I need to load a gif image to a button(push button). I know to load Bitmap using CBitmapButton. 


Let me explain my problem

In windows mobile when the Skin is changed the color/image of the buttons in the Dialpad will be changed. 

In my application I have created a Custom Dialpad(CDP, with 0 - 9) using Buttons. As a dialpad it works properly. Now I have to load the images from the skin. That is when the skin is changed the images on the CDP should also change. When I researched about the image I have come to know that usually Skin image will be GIF or BMP files.

It is an windows Application using VC++

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Prithvi


----------



## jeeves5454 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Windows Mobile Program to Store FM RDS*

Hello all,

I am curious to know if there are any programs available for Windows Mobile 6.0 or 6.1 that would store the FM RDS information to a file or database, or if possible store the song name in the middle of a song playing on the radio.

The expected Mobile system is to be the HTC Touch Pro or the Sony Xperia X1 system. 

If the program is not available, would anyone be interested in creating or helping me to create?

Thanks,
jeeves


----------



## Pisca (Aug 6, 2008)

njakobs said:


> Hey mods is there any chance of creating a new forum just for skins?
> 
> Everytime I come and look under development and hacking for cool new apps to try, I have to wade chin deep though theme after theme of programs I never use.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree tottaly, also you look around there are dozens of threads about SPB Mobile Shell, themes after themes

Please


----------



## snachez (Aug 6, 2008)

njakobs said:


> Hey mods is there any chance of creating a new forum just for skins?
> 
> Everytime I come and look under development and hacking for cool new apps to try, I have to wade chin deep though theme after theme of programs I never use.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What stopping you from creating your own site to do this. It would help out the community a bit yeah ?


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## aguas (Aug 7, 2008)

hey, does anyone know if its possible to skin the default WM PIN lock/unlocker? are there skins out there resembling the one from the iPhone?


----------



## MTM (Aug 7, 2008)

knave said:


> Yup, I did find some threads talking about that in the Smartphone forums, but those are the default T9 dictionary.
> 
> What I'm aiming to achieve is something like what this guy has done, http://mobile-sg.com/software/?p=DictMgr&platform=ppc
> 
> It modifies the user "created" words and not the published T9 dictionary.

Click to collapse



I see. Don't really know where that dictionary is stored... Hope you figure it out


----------



## knave (Aug 7, 2008)

MTM said:


> I see. Don't really know where that dictionary is stored... Hope you figure it out

Click to collapse



Yup. Managed to discover how.

The custom words are stored in the file \Windows\eT9Rudb.Rdb.
If you need to do a hardreset and wishes to back up, then copy and replace this file will do.

This is an editor that I tried that works. cheers!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=404130


----------



## kanoc (Aug 8, 2008)

*MIO 550 4gb sd car problem*

Hi I bought for my Mio 550  a !gb Sd card but the it say it s no any device or storage card.
What can I do how can I fix this problem
thx


----------



## acrh2 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Correct data+call behavior on Sprint Touch?*

I just played around with Cachetime and Suspendresume (the registry hack that allows one to turn off the data line after a certain preset period of time of inactivity, to conserve battery).

I read that some people were editing their registry incorrectly and were getting strange call + data behavior. 
I'd like to confirm mine, whether my data+call works as it should.
Correct data+call behavior on Sprint Touch?

This is what I see.

When not roaming (EV) and connected to data:
1) Incoming calls are registered by the phone, the phone rings. If I pick up, the data connection is terminated.

When roaming (1X) and not connected to data:
2) Incoming calls are registed, phone rings, I can pick up.

When roaming and connected to data:
3) Incoming calls aren't registed, instead voice mail is used immediately on the other end.

Does this sound right?


----------



## acrh2 (Aug 8, 2008)

Now, the next question.



Everyone knows that (allegedly, the new revision 6.1 rom) Sprint Touch will keep up the data line connected indefinitely.



This is the case when my phone is connected to EVDO.

What would happen if I was roaming in some rural area?



Would the phone keep the 1X data connection up all the time as well? And wouldn't that mean that I couldn't receive any phone calls while roaming?



I have tried to disable the automatic data reconnection with a registry hack before. It works, and it can automatically disconnect the data line after, say, 60 seconds on inactivity.



But it has one problem - whenever I'm connected to EVDO and the phone rings, it takes something like 5-7 sec for the voice connection to be established after I press the answer call green button.

If I don't pick up on the first 2 rings, this delay makes  the other party get the voice mail. 



So, to reiterate:



1) Does roaming result in the data line always staying connected? And does that prevent from any incoming calls coming through?

2) Is there a way to remove the answer call delay, which is the result of the Suspendresume registry hack?


----------



## NotLutzik (Aug 9, 2008)

Looking for my today screen - white tsk with black text. Thank you


----------



## Slick1020 (Aug 9, 2008)

*TCPMP*

Can anyone in here code the TCPMP buttons to be bigger for the Sprint Touch?


----------



## aeratos (Aug 10, 2008)

*meaby stupid question*

if i hide from (start) programms and settings folder PROGRAMMS WORKS FINE?


----------



## snachez (Aug 11, 2008)

Anybody know of a app like iContact/PocketCM but to launch program shortcuts instead of contact dialer ?

I would like to have a thumb scrollable list of all the programs etc that I use.


----------



## wacky.banana (Aug 11, 2008)

*Deleting Horizontal Today Programme Lines - 2nd Request*



wacky.banana said:


> So far my search has not revealed anything even though I know the answer is on here somewhere (because I saw it once in passing).
> 
> Anyway my question is what are the registry tweaks for removing or hiding the horizontal black lines on the Today screen that delineate different Today screen items?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No one able to help me with this? To make myself clear what I am trying to do is to delete the horizontal  lines that delineate/divide each programme on the Today screen.

There are definitely a number of reg hacks that do this, the answer to which is buried in one of the threads here on Dev & Hacking as I remember reading the answer but not taking a note of it at the time 

Problem is I cannot now find the thread or answer, despite searching every day since before I posted up this request.

Would appreciate some input/help on finding the answer.

Many thanks

WB


----------



## thefoss (Aug 11, 2008)

*Program for easy mass sms?*

I'm looking for a good app that allows easier mass texting with wm6. Some thing with multiple selections versus having to select a contact, then go back into contacts and selecting a new one, then going BACK into contacts, ect, ect


----------



## rgsekula (Aug 12, 2008)

*MS2.1 WM7 Littlerain weather/contact help?*

I dont even know if this will work, but I just want to change the weather graphics in this mobileshell theme to BeyondInvisible's "Enhanced Samurai and Diamond Weather Icons"
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=402124

I am only using MS2.1 with the theme "MS21 WM7 littlerain", *which layout do I need to overwrite* with (i.e. A/B/C or H)? Or is this even possible?

Secondly in the contacts tab, the bottom right address book, is there anyway I can get icon to open up PCM or iContacts instead of the the default WMcontacts/dialer?

Sorry if this has already been covered..
My device would be perfect if I could get these two minor things figured out
thank you in advance.


----------



## aRGybaRGy (Aug 12, 2008)

*Opera Mini 4.1 keeps running 'Installing...'*

Hi

I've been using Opera Mini for a while and 4.1 since it appeared with JBED build 20070524.2.1 without any problems.

Today however, every time I start JBED and Opera Mini applet, Opera Mini goes through it's 'installation' page and then offers me the 'Welcome to.. ' and I need to accept T&Cs.

Why would it be doing this? Where would it store the 'T&C accepted' info and why would it suddenly not be able to identify this?

This is rather annoying, especially since I use some custom scripts to open Opera Mini and paste URLs into it from emails etc.. these no longer work as Opera Mini sits on the 'Accept' screen each time.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JukEboXAuDiO (Aug 13, 2008)

I have a XV6800 with the basic comm manager. Can anyone suggest any good comm managers I can change it to? I like the diamond theme.


----------



## JukEboXAuDiO (Aug 13, 2008)

Got another one for you.

Any ideas on why when I leave my MicroSD slot and I reset the device it gets to a certain spot and then restarts over and over again until I take the card out?


----------



## rgr81 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi together,

no I will try my luck in this thread...

I'm really frustrated, I try to cook my own rom and have a tricky problem with my Dialer.

The left softkey "contacts" when DialPad is active is invisible.
I can press the button and then i will be linked to my contacts, but the button is blank.

Core is WM 6.1

Please have a look to the attatched File.
Hope you can help me.


Roman


----------



## jhorner (Aug 13, 2008)

*HTC Home Plugin - Weather ...more*

Hello, 

I have installed Opera 9.5 on my device and it is set as the default browser.  However, when I go to the weather option of my HTC Home plugin and select "-> More", this option launches IE.  I have tried the HTC Home Customizer and editing the registry, however, I am unable to make this "-> More" link use Opera instead of IE. 

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you,

Justin


----------



## lowr (Aug 14, 2008)

I got my touch few days ago and i'm new to this. Am i right, that the only way to use a theme is to use a program like SPB Mobile Shell for example or to use several plugins?

What i'm looking for is a complete and integrated theme. SPB would be ideal but sometimes i still jump back to the original Windows Mobile Home screen. (For example if i close the HTC dialer it jumps back to htc home screen, not SPB. And ofcourse if i press the red button) If i could use only SPB, that would be great. 

So basicly my only option is to use many plugins and programs to use a theme? 

Sry if it is somewhere explained allready, i did search but i didn't find anything usefull. Here's too much information, i'v been reading this forum for 2 days.

EDIT: Ok i got it now. If open a program or what ever from SPB and close it with x in the corner, it will go back to SPB, but if i have somehow opend it from htc's menu and closed a program i will get back to htc home screen.
So i should just change the red buttons action (cant remember if it was possible or not) because basicly the only possibility to get back to htc home screen.

But still, i dont like the idea that my phones theme looks different in some situations (if i open a program, compose a text message and so on). 
So this gets me still back to the beginning - i have to use tons of plugins to get my diamond theme to work?


----------



## zfly9 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Windows Mobile 6.1 Threaded Text Appearance*

Accidental double post


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## zfly9 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Windows Mobile 6.1 Threaded Text Appearance*

Is there a way to change the Windows Mobile 6.1 Threaded Text Appearance? I liked the palm threaded SMS look better.

The PocketCM Contacts looks wonderful but it doesn't replace the main text program like Palm Threaded did.

I'm hoping there is a skin or something, or something that worked like Palm's cab that replaced the stock text program.
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## BenMHarvey (Aug 15, 2008)

Has anyone is is anyone willing to make a program that disables All data connections whilst roaming

Willing to donate to such production


----------



## NotLutzik (Aug 15, 2008)

BenMHarvey said:


> Has anyone is is anyone willing to make a program that disables All data connections whilst roaming
> 
> Willing to donate to such production

Click to collapse



i have under /setting/Personal/phone/Services/roaming/data roam guard


----------



## NotLutzik (Aug 15, 2008)

zfly9 said:


> Is there a way to change the Windows Mobile 6.1 Threaded Text Appearance? I liked the palm threaded SMS look better.
> 
> The PocketCM Contacts looks wonderful but it doesn't replace the main text program like Palm Threaded did.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try SMS Chat or smiley SMS


----------



## zfly9 (Aug 15, 2008)

NotLutzik said:


> Try SMS Chat or smiley SMS

Click to collapse



Aren't these programs that don't replace the default sms?  Like PocketCM.


----------



## cliveyy (Aug 15, 2008)

*i780 Key Map (Long Press END[red] Key)*

Hi,

I used "Schaps_AdvancedConfig" but the "Long press End key" function is disabled (? greyed out).

I also tried several different key mapper, but none works.

(If this can't be solved, I would like to know how can I assign a new "lock" program to overwrite the default WM lock?  i780 has the LONG-PRESS-END initiating the default LOCK)

Thanks a lot.

This thread is great for us newbie 

Clive


----------



## BenMHarvey (Aug 15, 2008)

Data Roam Guard is a Sprint feature unless someone has a cab that works with other carriers could you post it up


----------



## l3v5y (Aug 15, 2008)

BenMHarvey said:


> Has anyone is is anyone willing to make a program that disables All data connections whilst roaming
> 
> Willing to donate to such production

Click to collapse



Try MoDaCo NoData (http://www.modaco.com/content/pocket-pc-software/246171/new-free-utility/)


----------



## BenMHarvey (Aug 15, 2008)

No Data is a great utility but it lacks automation which i require, I pretty much want it to disable my data (and disconnect a current session) when i go roaming and then re enable it once im back on my carriers network


Mainly because i set my phone to check for emails every 5mins and yeah it would be rare i download enough to get a big bill im still concerned regarding roaming charges

So yeah im willing to pay for such a solution that suits my needs and im sure this would be a damm handy utility for most users


----------



## JukEboXAuDiO (Aug 15, 2008)

How do you hid the system tray on WM6.1?


----------



## Pegasus"143" (Aug 15, 2008)

*Ultimate Launch Problem*

Im having problems with my icons.
When trying to change icons from initial setup they are not reconized, but when I add progams to tabs I can use my icons


----------



## studentjunk (Aug 16, 2008)

*How to remove EVDO/1x icons?*

My wife has a sprint touch, and does not have/want a data plan.  Is there a way of removing that icon from the titlebar?  It is especially a problem when she is talking on the phone, because her cheek rubs up on the icon and gives the connectivity notification, which annoys her.  I tried using S2U2 to fix the problem, but then she had to press the power button to hang up every time, which was annoying.  Any ideas?


----------



## BenMHarvey (Aug 18, 2008)

Im in the process of evolving Modaco's NoData Application

My plan

Add a Safelist for your Carrier

Automate the GPRS Data Toggle so if current carrier does not match any of safe list its disabled

Renable GPRS Data Once your back on a safelist Carrier

So ideally you won't even need to worry about roaming data charges


However i do need help im not a professional its been some time since i used VB.net, i have VS 2008 and the Windows Mobile 6 Proffesional SDK. I am currently modifying the NoData source code to reflect my changes but i need help with some functions

Ideally accessing the rilgsm.dll to report current carriers to set one as a safe program

How to make the program run all the time in the windows backend and add a NoData shortcut in the settings menu so you can set all those little details

If you can help me email me or add me to msn [email protected], much prefer MSN

Thanks guys i hope this project can deliver  solution everyone can benfit from


----------



## slow23 (Aug 18, 2008)

*File/Folder browser/dialog*

Hi,

I'm looking for a nice and free (so no tgetfile) replacement for the standard open file dialog. In addition I need a Folderbrowser Dialog.

I'm sure somebody has implemented that, but search didn't give me results.
Google was no help, too.

Maybe someone will be so kind to point me in the right direction, since I don't want to reinvent the wheel (in fact I just want to select a file/folder).

THX


----------



## librestreamkav (Aug 18, 2008)

*wm6voip Origin*

Hello,
I was wondering if anyone knew the origin of WM6VoIP.cab?  Who created this and were did the rtcdll.dll file come from?  Basically, I'd like to know if this is a "redistributable" file I can package up with software that I write.

Thanks in advance for you help,
Chris


----------



## librestreamkav (Aug 18, 2008)

*re: where is serial2.dll & serial3.dll*

You don't necessarily have a problem.  Different OEM/Device Manufacturers will have different software.  Most of it is the same between devices and most comes from Microsoft.

A lot of it comes from third-party software groups and/or processor manufactures - these are called BSP's.  

OEM's like HTC would modify these BSPs for their specific hardware.  They also have control over what drivers get loaded when and what devices those drivers control.

Inside the registry, there is a mapping of devices to drivers.  Long story short, when you open COM1, COM2, CIM1, BAT1 different platforms will load different drivers/dll's.  My HTC Touch doesn't have any of the aforementioned dll's, including serial.dll, they've renamed it too Serial_UART.dll.

I hope this long winded post helps 

Chris


----------



## noonanjs (Aug 18, 2008)

*SPB Mobile Shell 2.1 issue*

Does anyone know of a way to relace the SPB contact manager with perhaps icontact, or just remove/hide the dial pad underneath the contact page for full screen viewing.  Your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## l3v5y (Aug 18, 2008)

slow23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for a nice and free (so no tgetfile) replacement for the standard open file dialog. In addition I need a Folderbrowser Dialog.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've just been looking at this that may be of interest to you.


----------



## Jed Dignazio (Aug 19, 2008)

*Any Interest to update FlashVideoBundle???????????*

Is there anybody else besides myself interested in an updated Flashvideobundle for TCPMP?? This is a must have program for my touch and would love for this to be updated with the current sites and maybe more added sites. Maybe we can start a donation fund to develop this update??????? Anybody down?? Anybody capable of doing this??=D>


----------



## bdumch (Aug 20, 2008)

*After Call Task Management*

Is there an application that integrates the ability to add a task after a call concludes? If not, is there a way to set reminders on notes taken with the dial pad note function? If neither is possible, could it be developed?


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## studentjunk (Aug 20, 2008)

*after call management*

this may be able to be done with mortscript.  Search the forum for mortscript example accumulation abe search/ask there.


----------



## TheChampJT (Aug 21, 2008)

jdignazio said:


> Is there anybody else besides myself interested in an updated Flashvideobundle for TCPMP?? This is a must have program for my touch and would love for this to be updated with the current sites and maybe more added sites. Maybe we can start a donation fund to develop this update??????? Anybody down?? Anybody capable of doing this??=D>

Click to collapse



The websites are not at all part of the bundle. They are a simple add-on of sites that use the .flv format for videos to be played in TCPMP. The best way is to just browse other sites.


----------



## TheChampJT (Aug 21, 2008)

zfly9 said:


> Aren't these programs that don't replace the default sms?  Like PocketCM.

Click to collapse



Use shogunmark's threaded SMS.


----------



## TheChampJT (Aug 21, 2008)

bdumch said:


> Is there an application that integrates the ability to add a task after a call concludes? If not, is there a way to set reminders on notes taken with the dial pad note function? If neither is possible, could it be developed?

Click to collapse



Pocket Informant 8 has alarm notes.


----------



## buggers999 (Aug 21, 2008)

Can someone please post the WMP 6 and 6.1 codec files and codec DLL stuff? I can not get to WMP to play anything at all, so that means S2P won't work either. This for a HTC Tytan, and a Samsung i780. The HTC is on like the no chem 6.1 rom and the Samsung is on the base rom. I just want WMP and S2P to work that is all.


----------



## Ernest125 (Aug 21, 2008)

*I need help with WM7 and Ultimate Launcher*

Hi all,

Great work Littlerain with the WM7 at http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...t=iphone+theme . I have everything working. I just want to know how to put the Now screen of the Spb menu on the Ultimate Launcher, I only seem to get the icon to work but not the whole screen to rotate it. I can only launch Spb Now screen from from a soft key of the Spb Menu. Any help always welcomed.

Thanks,

Ernest125


----------



## buggers999 (Aug 22, 2008)

buggers999 said:


> Can someone please post the WMP 6 and 6.1 codec files and codec DLL stuff? I can not get to WMP to play anything at all, so that means S2P won't work either. This for a HTC Tytan, and a Samsung i780. The HTC is on like the no chem 6.1 rom and the Samsung is on the base rom. I just want WMP and S2P to work that is all.

Click to collapse



Anyone please?


----------



## jeffharris (Aug 22, 2008)

*Battery life tweaks (on Omnia)*

I've been reading on ways to extend the battery life, and, I had decided to tweak the data to time out after 60 seconds. That being said, I still have e-mail checking every 15 minutes, and, it does check periodically on other things. So, It is starting up (and closing down) the data several times an hour. However, I notice that, when the data is connecting, the device is a little lethargic when I attempt to do other things at the same time, indicating to me that starting up data takes up some processer use - which I know also taxes the battery.

So, my question is this - given the above scenario, which is better for using less power? Is it better to have the data start up/shut down several times an hour and timing out if not used for 60 seconds, or just have it stay on all the time?


----------



## Darkenil (Aug 23, 2008)

Hello everyone , im new here to this lovely forum and i would like to ask if i can get some help


i need a rom for an LG K20 v10b with Swedish language


thanks a lot for the help


----------



## mark43 (Aug 23, 2008)

*Looking for a program*

I have Molski.Biz LVM Top Bat and I was looking for something like this to display the temperature.  I have searched and I use BatteryStatus but I would also like it if it could be displayed like Top Bat.  Maybe it could be called Bottom Temp...

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## v8psp (Aug 23, 2008)

hey guys I got spb 2.1 on my wizard and I was wonderin if there is a way to keep it from going back to my cingulars firmware when I end call or push that button?

thanks in advance


----------



## kw00ds44 (Aug 23, 2008)

*Question....*

On the wm7 them i have all the folders in program files but i dont have a marsware folder...what should i do?


----------



## depakjan (Aug 24, 2008)

*[Q] Questions B4 Installing a new Custom ROM*

I am going to install new custom rom to my device


ELFin
Device ID : ELF010052
CID : HTC__J15

IPL : 2.21.0002
SPL : 2.21.0000

Model NO : ELF0300
Part Number : 99HEH108-00

Ram : 128mb
Rom : 256mb

MCC+MNC: None

Device INFO :

ROM Version : 2.21.415.2R WWE
Rom Date : 10/05/07
Radio Version : 03.07.90
Protocol Version : 4.1.13.51
ExtROM version : 2.21.415.102

few questions before i do the installation

1. i don have backup of my original rom, hence i went HTC.com and have input my hardware serial number and got this rom HTC_Touch_WWE_ME_2.20.456.1R.exe
can i keep this as my backup ? so that i don have to take a backup of my rom(since it's requested to take bakup's before flashing)

2. i am planning on installing Swfitblade's 24MB Pagepool Blue Elves ROM V5.0 (Build 19521) on my device since it has the integrated CID unlock thing, so that i don have to worry about doing it myself, i don wanna screw up my device
but the rom says
IPL: Not included
SPL: Not included
Radio: Not included
does that mean i have to patch new IPL, SPL , Radio before flashing or my orignal's are enof???

3. is 'CID Unlock & flash' and USPL same, do i have to worry abt this USPL thing if i am installing Swiftblade's rom?? are IPL, SPL, USPL three different things or IPL, SPL combined called USPL???, i am so confused here, also i saw in some posts that while doing the CID unloack thing, a black white screen comes which indicates the unlock has happened sucessful, if i don get this black ehite after three or four times, i can anyway use my original ROM right??

4. after i am done with this ROM, i can install other rom's too right??, since swiftblade's rom does the CID unlocking and i don have to worry abt it anymore??

5. why is my MCC+MNC: None , i can see some other phone getting some hex numbers, which i am not getting, will this coz any problem on installing custom rom's

Please help me out guys, i dunno wanna kill my device .........

thanks to XDA, i did all the searching to learn all these new stuffs and finally decided on flashing, please don ask me to search the forum for answers, after doing the searching only i have consolidated my questions and have opened a thread, i apologize for my lack of knowledge so i ended up bugging you guys


PS : i saw in some thread that someone needed the new ROM from HTC, i can upload this above mentioned rom in point 1 if u guys want to test it
And this ROM which i downloaded from HTC is HTC_Touch_WWE_ME_2.20.456.1R.exe(AUG 4) and the ROM version which i had got pre installed is 2.21.415.2R WWE, why the hell are the HTC guys giving old roms and the date posted on their website is Aug 4th???


----------



## nobby_nobody (Aug 25, 2008)

*About a Windows Mobile programming eBook*

Hi to everyone, I just want to know if somebody knows or have a good eBook about windows mobile development (preferably in version 6), I was working with BREW and J2ME and I just want to start to develop some apps in Windows Mobile but I don't want to go online and look at MSDN every time when a doubt came, so I'll be very happy if somebody can help me. 



Thank you and best regards to everyone in XDA Developers.


----------



## Martinhdk (Aug 25, 2008)

*Use laptop WIFI ?*

Hep

Have been looking for an app that makes it possible to use a laptop WIFI connection for my PDA WIFI.

Its easy to use PDA for laptop - but the other way around??

Well.. A nice little app for XP or a smart tweak and I am happy.

Thx in advance


----------



## zac93218 (Aug 26, 2008)

*any good english based ELF ROM*

Hello, so i did some searching but as i am new to this site not everything i read or find makes since and therefor makes my searching capabilities limited. ive managed to get my german elf sim unlocked and then ran dsixda program for finding our your CID, SPL etc. and it worked great! now that i have that information i dont know what to do with it.
my elf is currently a german ROM with no english built in. I need to get a basic ROM (correct windows mobile ROM english version?) on the phone for the time being so i can atleast use the phone. later i will try to do more with it i just need to get it in a usable state as of right now. If anyone can point me in the right direction, or tell me which of the many ROM's ive seen will work well with my phone it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## buggers999 (Aug 26, 2008)

please someone give the cab for wmp 6 and 6.1 please.


----------



## tjex (Aug 26, 2008)

With the Xperia coming around the corner, if anyone is interested in having their app tested for WVGA resolution on a X1 let me know.

Would be great to have a few custom skins ready and available before for the phone launch.


----------



## gc14 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Change 3G indicator icon?*

Hey guys,

I was just wondering if anyone knew how to go about changing the 3G (in my case EV for EVDO) indicator icon.  I've extracted the original and made some changes to it, but adding it to a rom and flashing it does nothing.  Thanks.

GC


----------



## binh (Aug 26, 2008)

*SD Download Mode for Samsung Omnia*

Does anyone know how to enter the Bootloader mode using hardware button. Some one suggest me try the SD Download Mode to flash the phone.bin

Product: Samsung Omnia
Problem: Bricked, no phone (radio ROM) anymore.

Original threads are here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=418917
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=420552

Thanks.


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## briggs81 (Aug 26, 2008)

I am looking for a cab of HTC Task Manager version 2.1 build 33803, and the latest htc home app.. can probably find the second one, but can't find the task manager!


----------



## nico_xdaII (Aug 26, 2008)

i have a question about wlan:
when I turn my xda orbit on then always wlan is on.but i have no programs which want auto connect to i net.
Can sb help me??
thanks,
nico


----------



## studentjunk (Aug 26, 2008)

nico_xdaII said:


> i have a question about wlan:
> when I turn my xda orbit on then always wlan is on.but i have no programs which want auto connect to i net.
> Can sb help me??
> thanks,
> nico

Click to collapse



i probably can't give you an answer, but just in case somebody else knows the answer, he/she will need more info to help.  so please clarify you question/problem.

do you want to turn wlan off?  on my titan, wifi is turned on and connects independent of whether the programs are using the net.


----------



## nico_xdaII (Aug 26, 2008)

i have nomore progs which want to connect...and i want to turn off


----------



## studentjunk (Aug 27, 2008)

nico_xdaII said:


> i have nomore progs which want to connect...and i want to turn off

Click to collapse



try going to settings\connections\wifi.  do soft right or click menu, and select 'Turn off wi-fi'.  that's the only thing i can suggest.


----------



## derekwilkinson (Aug 28, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is an application similar to the TouchFlo interface, but when you slide down on the screen, it minimizes the current application? I think I saw something like this before but I don't remember where...


----------



## nitro66215 (Aug 28, 2008)

*HTC Titan. NVRAM*

Any way to backup the NVRam from one Titan (xv6800) ... in order to get the PRI/ERI and then flash that maybe using mtty or something... onto another PPC6800?


----------



## xpressyourcell (Aug 29, 2008)

I have a huge folder of OEM's for Kitchens.  Is there any way to turn them into CAB's or EXE's that will install through active sync?


----------



## TheChampJT (Aug 29, 2008)

xpressyourcell said:


> I have a huge folder of OEM's for Kitchens.  Is there any way to turn them into CAB's or EXE's that will install through active sync?

Click to collapse



Why wouldn't you just download the .cab file? Most OEM files were created from a .cab. Also, the OEM files have been altered, so it will be some extra work to make them .cabs.


----------



## dbarron (Aug 29, 2008)

*Registry definitions for  T- Mobile MDA PRO*

Hi I hope I got this right, I have an MDA pro and while finding out how to make midlets work with sessions (courtesy of another thread thanks),
I downloaded a registry editor, is there somewhere where I can find out what all the registry items are and mean ? 
Thanks Dave
PS This is a great forum Well done....


----------



## derekwilkinson (Aug 29, 2008)

Does anyone know if it's possible to use the default "device lock" on the HTC Touch and have it activate when the power button is pressed? Such as S2U2 (that takes too much battery )


----------



## !Kernel Panic! (Aug 30, 2008)

*windows file explorer BG color*

wondering if anyone knew how to change the BG color of mobile windows explorer......white is just soooooooooo plain.  Perhaps a dark grey or black???


----------



## xpressyourcell (Aug 31, 2008)

*Skinable Digital Clock*

I love the skinnable features of the digital clock on S2U2 and HTC Home, I don't use HTC home though because I use the SPB Mobile suite instead. So, to still enjoy a large digital clock, I use PocketDigital clock because of the low memory usage (Currently with nothing but TouchPal and S2U2 running my Mogul is at 78%).  I am looking for a clock like PocketDigital, that I can Skin to match my S2U2 clock.  Any suggestions?


----------



## TheChampJT (Aug 31, 2008)

xpressyourcell said:


> I love the skinnable features of the digital clock on S2U2 and HTC Home, I don't use HTC home though because I use the SPB Mobile suite instead. So, to still enjoy a large digital clock, I use PocketDigital clock because of the low memory usage (Currently with nothing but TouchPal and S2U2 running my Mogul is at 78%).  I am looking for a clock like PocketDigital, that I can Skin to match my S2U2 clock.  Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Try using BatteryStatus. Or, search for Diamond clocks, I haven't looked myself, but I'm very sure this has already been done.


----------



## xpressyourcell (Aug 31, 2008)

TheChampJT said:


> Try using BatteryStatus. Or, search for Diamond clocks, I haven't looked myself, but I'm very sure this has already been done.

Click to collapse



i don't want a diamond style clock and the spb program i'm running already does the other stuff yhat batterybar does. I just want a skinnable today plug in clock.  Like pocket digital clock, Clock, Day, Date, but with skins. Like the clock on S2U2 or the clock on HTC Home. Clock, Day, Date

I can change the font color on PDC, but it looks terrible compared to my clock on S2U2.  There are tons of Analog clocks out there to use as today plugins, why can't someone make a Digital Clock?


----------



## [email protected]$ (Sep 1, 2008)

Any one have Diamond weather graphics for HTC Home? or at least the templates.  I'm trying to add to my theme but I don't need or like using SPB in order to enjoy the Diamond weather graphics.


----------



## aguas (Sep 1, 2008)

does anyone know the mortscript command to run a program when the display screen turns off?


----------



## yeller (Sep 1, 2008)

*SMS Tone*

has there already been an application developed that will stop my sms ringtone when i press a certain hardware button? I want a long ringtone for sms but i want it to stop after i pick up the phone

thanks


----------



## porkythe5th (Sep 2, 2008)

*threaded sms app*

i'm looking for a threaded sms app, i have an Htc Touch WM6, Alltel.


----------



## brunoisa10 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Searching for notifications queue reader*

Hi All

I'm looking for a program which can return me if a notification is active for a specific program (for ex : WakeUpStart.exe) and when the notification will be active (date and time), just like I see in Task Manager 2.8 but in Batch 
with that I'll be able to display the next alarm on my today 
BTW I'm not using standard Windows alarm because it is so poor , and PocketWakeUp is using mp3 
or a program which can tell me what alarm is next (even if G-Alarm or another no problem if not PocketWakeUp if the program can play mp3)


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## fuller45 (Sep 2, 2008)

looking for a program that allows the signing of ringtones to different contacts. i searched and only presented me with results from like..2003... :-X none worked.

also

okie dokie, well, using PointUI first off.

i know when i click on the email button of pointUI, it opens outlook e-mail; i set up a "new account" that downloads from my MSU school email account. but whenever i click on the email button it only opens outlook, and even the counter for P-UI homescreen doesnt display a counter saying that my school email has any emails...

anyone know a way to have my MSU the default email account to open or a way for it to display a counter otherwise?

thanks


----------



## epismax (Sep 2, 2008)

*XDA OS Image Tool,Dump Error*

I have a little PPC BM300, WM5 Device. 

By using XDA OS Image Tool, I was able to get nk.nb1 and i typed 'viewimgfs nk.nb1' in cmd.

... it said 'No Imgfs Signature Found'

I already did other way (like nbsplit - hermes,acer and so on everything - imgfsfromnb - etc) but same answer is returned.

What can I do?

I must upgrade my BM300 to WM6.1 ......


----------



## studentjunk (Sep 2, 2008)

fuller45 said:


> looking for a program that allows the signing of ringtones to different contacts. i searched and only presented me with results from like..2003... :-X none worked.
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



VIP PIM Ringtone cretaed by Vipul Patel.


----------



## gerald20000 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Recording via bluetooth headset*

Is it possible to turn a bluetooth headset into a recording system like a microphone? I was curious because if we can talk via BT headset, can we somehow develop it into a recorder instead.


----------



## [email protected]$ (Sep 3, 2008)

gerald20000 said:


> Is it possible to turn a bluetooth headset into a recording system like a microphone? I was curious because if we can talk via BT headset, can we somehow develop it into a recorder instead.

Click to collapse




I'm sure you can as long as your trying to use it to record notes via the microphone on your bluetooth set. But you won't be able to record calls.


----------



## MFx (Sep 3, 2008)

*Skinning...where do I start???*

Hi all,

I have a question, in terms of skinning im just a noob. I know my way around photoshop, but that's about it. If I realy want to start skinning, like a new mobile shell theme, a matching dialpad and action screen for instance. What should I know and where should I start. What program language etc...

Thanks in advance for the answer


----------



## TheChampJT (Sep 3, 2008)

MFx said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question, in terms of skinning im just a noob. I know my way around photoshop, but that's about it. If I realy want to start skinning, like a new mobile shell theme, a matching dialpad and action screen for instance. What should I know and where should I start. What program language etc...
> 
> Thanks in advance for the answer

Click to collapse



I'm not entirely sure on skinning Mobile Shell, since I've never tried. But, I do know the .dat image files are encrypted .zip files, if I'm not mistaken.

The Action Screen uses .brn files, similar to the cube. Editing this will mean using the .bmp to .brn converter, found here on the forum. Then, of course, editing the registry properly to match.

The dialer will be east to do! Tiermann has created an application for creating dialers, it can be found on his site. It is call TDial.exe, I believe.


----------



## ravest (Sep 3, 2008)

*[REQ] Internet image search (different providers)*

Hello

Is there an application that can search images on the net using different providers:google,yahoo,flickr ... and display them as a local image viewer would ?

For example:
In Windows, I use a plugin for internet explorer and firefox called Cooliris Piclens.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## anhkind (Sep 3, 2008)

*[Question] A way to scan all the Cellid of nearby base stations ?*

Hi, I'm developing an application for Windows Mobile. I got stuck in the problem that I tried to get all the CellIds and Signal Strength of all the nearby Base Stations of my PPC. I tried the RIL but just could get strongest signal strength of 1 base station (I believe). So my question is that : is there a way or method so that enables me to scan all the nearby base stations with their signal strength? I would appreciate much if someone can help.
Thank you.


----------



## gachax (Sep 3, 2008)

*SRS Wow HD*

Hi,

I know a lot has been discussed about this already. But I've had to post this coz I don't seem to be able to find a direct answer to this direct question :

Is there a way to disable the automatic switch between headphones and internal stereo? This is annoying and happens very often. I would like to use it as headphones permanently on my touch.

Please let me know if there is a solution.

Thanks.


----------



## SilentEYE (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello,

I think some people are looking for my private emails and sms, when i am sleeping. Therefore i need a screenlock with passwordfunction or something similiar.

I use S2U2 and i think that once i have seen a S2U2 Mod, where u have to draw some figures (like a triangle) to unlock your device.

Do you know that program or another tool? Its quite important.

EDIT: OH I found Throttle lock. I think this app should do his job.


----------



## studentjunk (Sep 4, 2008)

there is also the windows mobile built in pasword function.  it uses numbers, but you can make it form a pretty pattern on the keypad if you like.


----------



## drbortel (Sep 5, 2008)

NEED UPDATED 8125 CAB FILE: MMS_Composer_WWE
###

Hello,

After a factory wipe of my HTC 8125, I lost my MMS functionality from messaging.  Tech support at HTC had no answer, so I found information using forums for the 8125 and MMS Issues.  Another user gave me the following CAB file which when installed gave me the MMS functionality again:

http://kaoticwarrior02.googlepages.com/ArcSoft_MMS_Composer_WWE.cab

But even after adding the Cingular MMS Server, gateway, etc. info, the software fails to compose or send/receive messages.

Can a developer please provide for me the current supported MMS software in .CAB format that I may apply to the phone ?

Thanks,
Darren


----------



## derawala (Sep 5, 2008)

*sbp shell, messaging and framework 3.5 help needed*

hi,
I m really very tierd looking for help everywhere. happy to find this thread.
I need to install sbp shell, found the file but couldn't find real vga file to install.
another I have updated my 9502 imate to wm6.1 rom but now I cannot create new folder in my messages section. 
I wanted to intall frame.net 3.5 but when I open it, it says you don't have the program to run it.
for now kindly guide me on these things the rest I will learn laters. well lots n lots to learn from u nice people.
 thanks


----------



## htctoucher (Sep 5, 2008)

*my phoen,..*

does anyone know WTF is going on??

I have resetted my phone about 30 times this morning trying to see if it would fix it at all.

When i reset, it will turn on and either have no phone connection, and work... or it will have phone connection, but none of my contacts will be there.

It keeps switching between the two states on different resets.

establishing a connection through internet explorer doesnt work either, and windows mobile default messaging wont open when it boots up in the scenario of having no connection

*EDIT*:
Ok.. now after  acouple more resets, it is only booting with NO signal *phone or internet* and all contacts are there and everything seems to be fine *EXCEPT* I cant open the WMdefault messaging, phone, phone settings and of course cant establish a connection.  Any ideas??
I even went into commmanager and tried changing those, tried setting airplane mode on, that didnt change or do anything, just stayed "off" no matter how many times I pressed it..
activesync also does not work, I can charge my phone through my computer, but it wont be detected..

WTF>??
anyone know?
thanks
htctoucher


----------



## F_R_I_T_Z (Sep 5, 2008)

*Questions About Xip*

OK. Some doubts, no one answer me never. Maybe someone can support me.
I ALREADY SEARCH AROUND INTERNET. so! dont say that have on search please. I already READING A LOT to try understand this. But from 1000 messages here that explain about this things, 999 speak little different things.
Some posts around say just "DONT TOUCH THIS", ANOTHER ONES "DO IT" ( where previous say to not touch'.
So everything become confuse.
The only more COMPLETE things about all was this one in a READABLE WAY:
http://wiki.htcgeeks.com/index.php5?title=HowToPortXIP
BUT same this one still being confuse at some point.


Using the BEPE XIPORT.
1_:
*At MAP.phisical.txt  where or who are the file i change the "copyent", "modent","filent" base address before REbuild modules again?*
JUST A EXAMPLE EX:
"...
*9*04cbfec - *9*04cbffc L00000010 copyent ....
..."
*and i want to change to something like:*
"...
*8*04cbfec - *8*04cbffc L00000010 copyent .....
..."

2_:
The memory map from "*physical address*" is all fragmened, with "*NUL*" spaces. so! *CAN BE REMAPED* to be continuous (just to become "GAY" and CLEAN, besides the hard work to do it) or the exact memory position is RELEVANT at XIP?

3_:
The "*physical address*" structure is all fragmented, each portion of modules become in different address:
EX:
"...
*90492000* - 904cb3b3 L000393b3 o32 region_0 rva=00001000 vsize=000393b3 real=03fb5000 psize=000393b4 f=68000020 for TrueFFS_G3.dll
..."

"...
A LOT OF THINGS
..."

"...
*904cc000* - 904cd318 L00001318 o32 region_2 rva=0004a000 vsize=00001318 real=03ffe000 psize=00001318 f=48000040 for TrueFFS_G3.dll
..."

SO" CAN I put they in SEQUENCE?
EX:
"...
o32 region_0
o32 region_1
o32 region_2
..."

JUST TO BECOME MORE THAN "GAY" AND CLEAN?
OR THE POSITION  IS RELEVANT AT XIP?

4_:
From a DEVICE TYPE to OTHER, ( NOT THE SAME DEVICES). What are the EXACT FILE i need maintain in XIP? I MEAN. THE FILE I NEVER CAN TOUCH.
( A LOT OF ABOUT THIS AT FORUMS, BUT SEEMS EACH ONE SPEAK SOMETHING, and YES i can look from different XIP´s to same device, but at last in universal, one ROM TO ANOTHER and same BUILD can have all filres with more than few lines of diference).

5_:
Any tool better than XIP ADDRESS TOOL by GARFILED? v2?
( WELL JUST TO BE MORE EASY)

6_:
Does exist a icr like channel where i can GET MORE ANSWERS?

Well, it is..
thanks in advance.. for all.


----------



## r0ckster05 (Sep 5, 2008)

*German Manila Diamond Dialer*

Is there a german manila vga dialer avaliable, or at least the button images in german to replace?
would be nice if someone could help me.


----------



## abdelrahim (Sep 5, 2008)

Catechin said:


> SK Tools in the latest version can delete old and bad uninstall info. I guess you can use this feature in trial mode. http://s-k-tools.com/index.html?sktools/m_feat.html

Click to collapse





Thanks alot ....works fine .....solved


----------



## gerald20000 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Yahoo mail*

is there any way to read my yahoo email on our outlook in pda instead of login to yahoo mail via web browser?


----------



## NotLutzik (Sep 6, 2008)

gerald20000 said:


> is there any way to read my yahoo email on our outlook in pda instead of login to yahoo mail via web browser?

Click to collapse



Yes, If you have yahoo mail plus - you have POP access


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## gerald20000 (Sep 6, 2008)

NotLutzik said:


> Yes, If you have yahoo mail plus - you have POP access

Click to collapse



only gmail gives free POP access right?


----------



## TheChampJT (Sep 6, 2008)

gerald20000 said:


> only gmail gives free POP access right?

Click to collapse



There are a few, but Gmail is one of the more popular. If you need to have your Yahoo! account on your phone, you could use the Yahoo! app.


----------



## -Arturo- (Sep 6, 2008)

*Is there any pocket outlook addon...*

I'm fed up with the way pocket outlook allows me to search for files to add them as email attachments. What it does is it searches all the folders for files which takes sooooooo long. So in perfect life I would like to manually pick a folder and then select a file as an attachment. Does something like this exist?
I know that there are other email clients out there but I would like to have this feature in outlook as it's better integrated with the OS.


----------



## CWKJ (Sep 6, 2008)

This thread gets my vote for the best Thread of the year!!!


----------



## thormdac (Sep 6, 2008)

i am looking for a skin / artemis dialer like the one yue has cooked into his latest rom :[FONT=&quot]YuE_v9.1_3.15.20721_Lite_WWE[/FONT]
any help appreciated
greetz


----------



## flaviopac (Sep 6, 2008)

*Make an app which can read the sender's number when a new sms arrives... HOW TO??*

I'm developting an app which should run when a new message arrives and then do other operations.... 

My question:
*WHEN A NEW SMS COMES... HOW THIS APP CAN READ THE SENDER'S NUMBER??*

--This app must only read the sender's number--



Many thanks for all the answers...

Cheers..


----------



## gerald20000 (Sep 6, 2008)

TheChampJT said:


> There are a few, but Gmail is one of the more popular. If you need to have your Yahoo! account on your phone, you could use the Yahoo! app.

Click to collapse



do u mind to lead me to this yahoo app u mentioned?


----------



## joscopp (Sep 6, 2008)

*How Can I Fix An Auto Disconnect Wap ?*

When a regular weather update is made, the WAP remains connected on internet which makes it rather expensive.

Can somebody PLEASE post a cab or whatever link to make WAP disconnect automatically after a given number of minutes?
Thanks a million.


----------



## JokeZony0u (Sep 7, 2008)

*HTC and Spb Pocket Plus..*

I'm using HTC Home and Pocket Plus at the same time, Pocket Plus being used as a way to quickly access docs.  

Anyhow, I had "Pocket Plus on top of the Today Screen" checked and it was working fine in the beginning till I stupidly messed around with its order.  Now Pocket Plus in underneath HTC Home and its causing some visual problems.  Is there any tweak or some sort of way to be able to move pocket plus up again? The "move up" and "move down" options are disabled in the Today item area as well

Any help would be appreciated! Thanks a lot!!


----------



## batista70 (Sep 7, 2008)

I apologize but i haven't find with the search function a skin full black for Polaris Comm Manager 6 Buttons.
Thanks in advance


----------



## toebel (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm sorry if I ask a question that's already been posted,

BUT:

Can someone give me a hint, how I can edit my xT9 dictionary. There are many words I don't use. I don't want to delete the custom dictionary, I want to edit the HTC's..

It would be great if somebody has an idea....

THANKS


----------



## htctoucher (Sep 7, 2008)

*Please Help!*

*I am having another large problem!!*

my hardware buttons for my HTC Touch stop working after 5 minutes or so after reboot..

this includes:
camera button
volume sliders
talk button
DPAD (up, down, left, right, select)

but not the end button..

PLEASE someone help if they can
does anyone know why this is happening or how I can fix it??

thanks
htctoucher


----------



## lobinetech (Sep 8, 2008)

can someone please help me with themes and games for motorola Q.plssssssssssssssssss


----------



## svmarco (Sep 8, 2008)

*FingerFriendly interface on toshiba g900*

Hi guys, i'm new, this forum is very good! I've a toshiba g900 black edition and i'd know if exsist an application similar of iFonz or Pointui Home for my today that works in my screen. I try iFonz but is too too too too slow, pointui doesn't work.I tried gsmart too but it appear very little on my display... Can someone help me?

Hi, thanks...
Reply With Quote


----------



## batista70 (Sep 8, 2008)

batista70 said:


> I apologize but i haven't find with the search function a skin full black for Polaris Comm Manager 6 Buttons.
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Ok solved with Diamond Black One.


----------



## dmike1379 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Launcher*

I was using an earlier version of dcd rom with HHC home customizer from pocket emu. The new dcd rom isn't compatible.
Earlier rom gave me 23Mb at boot and 21Mb with HHC running.
New rom gives me 25Mb at boot but if I use SPB Shell I run ar 20Mb.

What launcher is everyone using with this rom to make it run faster?

I only want a large clock and 6-8 launch icons; large full screen Icon launcher if possible. I don't need weather, animation when going from menu to menu or extra graphics based contacts. Does any one make a simple clock launcher combo. None of the launchers spec the Memory usage.

any ideas?


----------



## kbywg (Sep 9, 2008)

gtpete said:


> really nooby question ...but this driving me nuts & i know its a really simple answer somewhere.
> 
> i have accidentally copied all my sim contacts to the phone contacts.
> This has created a double up when i open my contacts folder.
> ...

Click to collapse



do a search for Niki Sim Fix here at xda. It worked great for my Touch. It was one of the first fixes I ever needed and got from here.
Even better, here I found it. hope this upload works.


----------



## Frustrated with Mio (Sep 10, 2008)

*Changing Bluetooth MAC in Mio P550*

Hello,

I have searched and cannot find.

My Mio P550 came back from service with a BT MAC of ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

I know what my MAC was from my Bluesoliel on my PC but am having trouble writing it to the device.

I can connect to the device but don't know what file format to use to upload the correct MAC.

I hope you can help with this I don't want to pay to send it back to get "fixed" again.

Regards,

Frustrated


----------



## speedygraphixink (Sep 11, 2008)

*new samsung theme?*

please forgive if this questions is odd. i recently saw a post( not sure if here or ppcgeeks) that was concerning a new style of flash theme. it consisted of panels that fanned across the screen like a deck of cards. here is my problem...i dont recall if it is samsung who developed it. it was said that panels were  able to be custom downloaded. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sian (Sep 11, 2008)

Just checked no one provided me with a solution on locking the screen while watching video. 

Anyone?? Saw this application (G Lock or something) for Diamond. One only needs to turn the device around a few times and the screen will no longer respond to touch. Anything for non-Diamond device?


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## Wond3r (Sep 11, 2008)

*HTC Diamond . skins?*

I just got an HTC Diamond and am new to winmo phones.
How would I add skins? Even some that slightly change certain things about the TouchFlo3D interface.
Do I download and install this? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=424933

If so, where do I then get compatible skins that work with TouchFLo3D? (not sure if that program works with TF3d)


----------



## F_R_I_T_Z (Sep 14, 2008)

*USBToPCPopUp*

Anyone already do the DIAMOND/RAPHAEL USBToPCPopUp work with roms another ones from DIAMOND AND RAPHAEL?
I know that is a REG KEY from 0 to one taht activate the automatic POPUP. BUT at last in mine universal i cant the sync change this REG KEY.

any help?
thanks


----------



## Hydroxpert (Sep 14, 2008)

noob reporting for duty 

i was wondering if manila 2D would work on my omnia? it seems HTC exclusive or something


----------



## joscopp (Sep 14, 2008)

Wond3r said:


> I just got an HTC Diamond and am new to winmo phones.
> How would I add skins? Even some that slightly change certain things about the TouchFlo3D interface.
> Do I download and install this? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=424933
> 
> If so, where do I then get compatible skins that work with TouchFLo3D? (not sure if that program works with TF3d)

Click to collapse



May I suggest you switch to HTC DIAMOND section and search around. Sure you shall find something relevant.


----------



## sanjeeth (Sep 15, 2008)

*Block cprog from recieving incoming calls*

Hi All, 

i would like to block cprog (dialer) from recieving incoming calls, or any notification from TAPI. i would like to handle all TAPI events and set the screen using phcanvas . please let me know how can i achieve this?

thanks in advance
Sanjeeth


----------



## lkjhg123 (Sep 16, 2008)

*help*

hello I hope someone can help me. I have a motorola q9m and I just installed jbed and opera mini specifically so I could download wmv videos that I can't dl on mobile ie. on mobile ie the wmv files jump to something .wmwebasf and then say s no space even though I have an empty 2gig storage card. in opera mini I keep getting the eror message ''error: error fetching file'' when I try to save the videos. im not an expert so can someone dumb this down for me and tell me how to get these .wmv files (i paid for acess to them and the clock is ticking) I would really appreciate the help! thanks so much


----------



## niewoo (Sep 16, 2008)

*WM6 SDK Question: Deploy and Debug of Today plug-in from Visual Studio*

Hello - I'm trying to figure out how to deploy and debug a Today plug-in from within Visual Studio 2005. The build generates a .CAB file - which I can manually copy to the target and install, but I can't figure out how to automate this and start debugging. I tried searching on MSDN.

Thanks,
Nick.


----------



## PeacefulWarrior (Sep 17, 2008)

*How do i hide the todayscreen from appearing in Dynamo-3?*

How do i hide todayscreen from appearing in Dynamo-3?
What window or process?

Thank you


----------



## robba8719 (Sep 18, 2008)

Is it possible to remove these icons? (in the top right corner)

- the triangle
- the G icon
- the signal indicator

I guess they're network icons, but they have no function for me.


----------



## pur_berger (Sep 18, 2008)

*Switch between TF3D and Windows Today screen*

Maybe a stupid question ... but is there a way to switch between the standard Windows Today Screen and the TF3D? The reason I'm asking is because I have several today-plugins which I don't want to miss - but on the other Hand the TF3D also has some nice day to day fatures.

on the T-Moblie Touch (the old one with lousy performance and no GPS- i think it was the touch) you could activate the HTC Toulow by moving the finger from the bottom to the Top and switch back by moving from top to bottom - this was a nice feature  ...

Thx in advance!


----------



## kristoff_sz (Sep 18, 2008)

pur_berger said:


> Maybe a stupid question ... but is there a way to switch between the standard Windows Today Screen and the TF3D? The reason I'm asking is because I have several today-plugins which I don't want to miss - but on the other Hand the TF3D also has some nice day to day fatures.
> 
> on the T-Moblie Touch (the old one with lousy performance and no GPS- i think it was the touch) you could activate the HTC Toulow by moving the finger from the bottom to the Top and switch back by moving from top to bottom - this was a nice feature  ...
> 
> Thx in advance!

Click to collapse



You can use small freeware app called - Second Today.


----------



## pur_berger (Sep 18, 2008)

pur_berger said:


> Maybe a stupid question ... but is there a way to switch between the standard Windows Today Screen and the TF3D? The reason I'm asking is because I have several today-plugins which I don't want to miss - but on the other Hand the TF3D also has some nice day to day fatures.
> 
> on the T-Moblie Touch (the old one with lousy performance and no GPS- i think it was the touch) you could activate the HTC Toulow by moving the finger from the bottom to the Top and switch back by moving from top to bottom - this was a nice feature  ...
> 
> Thx in advance!

Click to collapse



OK - found second today stoday) - which does the trick


----------



## pur_berger (Sep 18, 2008)

- same solution ... I really need to refresh from time to time ... THX!


----------



## bbobeckyj (Sep 19, 2008)

*An activity / keypress / keystroke recorder / logger*

I have been googling for An activity / keypress / keystroke recorder / logger and I can't find one. 
I would like to be able to check past activity on my ppc, something simple written to a .txt file with times would be enough.
Does anyone know of one?


----------



## naheelja (Sep 20, 2008)

*Remapping*

From about week onwards i am getting this problem.power button is nt workn as previous.Phone automatically get the signal of long press power button.it means automatically it asks "power will be turned off,and you may lose data if...".and also when i press power button it doesnt goes to standby mode.when i long press the power button sometimes it doesnt switch off..As i think the power button dnt work as normal or may it seems that power button keep pressed internally

This was my problem.i went to HTC agent and they said the motherboard has a issue.it may be caused to water drop.and they told it cant be repaired and i shoold replace the motherborad and the MB will cost like hell..

Now i need help of ur guys.

1.) Is there any software to disable the power on/off function?
2.) Or is there any method to automatically press "no" of power off msg when it appears.

This was my 1st question ^^^
But i got a reply from "REAPER".he told me to remap the long_power to another application.

But now the problem is to which application to be remapped the long_power key? the application should not open any msg or dialog box.it should be a fake application that do nothing.just to remap the power key..

If any1 can provide me a application to solve my problem,it is very helpful.


Sorry for my bad English ..pls help me..


----------



## bbobeckyj (Sep 20, 2008)

naheelja said:


> From about week onwards i am getting this problem.power button is nt workn as previous.Phone automatically get the signal of long press power button.it means automatically it asks "power will be turned off,and you may lose data if...".and also when i press power button it doesnt goes to standby mode.when i long press the power button sometimes it doesnt switch off..As i think the power button dnt work as normal or may it seems that power button keep pressed internally
> 
> This was my problem.i went to HTC agent and they said the motherboard has a issue.it may be caused to water drop.and they told it cant be repaired and i shoold replace the motherborad and the MB will cost like hell..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know how to map he power button, but I do have two options for you, both use mortscript.

1. Write a script that checks for the "Warning" window (Power will be turned off...) and send a keypress or screen tap to the "No" button, then repeat the script. Probably best to place it in the startup folder. 
Example -
_
If wndexists ("Warning")
mouseclick (130,180)
else 
endif
sleep (1000)
Run (systempath("scriptpath")\"MYSCRIPT.mscr")_

2. If you can remap the power button, just write a script which does nothing - 

_sleep (1000)
Run (systempath("scriptpath")\"MYSCRIPT.mscr")_

NB. If you are not using a WWE phone you may need to change the window title


----------



## lkjhg123 (Sep 20, 2008)

*error fetching file*

hi, I posted about this last week but no one helped. im gonna try again, I have a motorola q9m and jbed opera mini  and everytime I try to dl something I get error message ''error error fetching file'' can anyone tell me how to fix this please! thank you so much


----------



## naheelja (Sep 20, 2008)

bbobeckyj said:


> I don't know how to map he power button, but I do have two options for you, both use mortscript.
> 
> 1. Write a script that checks for the "Warning" window (Power will be turned off...) and send a keypress or screen tap to the "No" button, then repeat the script. Probably best to place it in the startup folder.
> Example -
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude i am using a WWE version..but i dont have any knowledge abt the scripting and how to use them.If u can, can u do it for me? pls pls pleaseee


----------



## Artanis (Sep 20, 2008)

*digital tv signal?*

So i got a noob ?
Since the tv signal goes digital in the Us next year, 
Can a program be written to capture and watch the new signal?

not really sure if its possible, but if it is then we should get people on it!


----------



## Nigel2 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Visual Studio Security Error on Deploying*

Hi everybody
I'm desperately trying to get the automatic deploy function working in Visual Studio 2008. I always get this error:

"The device security configuration may have disallowed the connection. Ensure that you have the appropriate certificates on your device for development. Review your SDK documentation for proper security settings for connecting to this device."

If I transfer the exe to the phone manually I can execute it as expected. So everything but the automatic deploy is working.

I tried several things I found searching for this issue on the Internet. I installed SDKCerts.cab, Certs.cab and changed the configuration using the "Security Configuration Manager" Tool from Microsoft - none of this worked.

Can anyone help?

[Edit]
I have been trying to get this to work for 2 days... And about 5 minutes after posting here I got the solution - I forgot to allow the connection in the firewall. How stupid :/ Anyway, sorry for posting
[/Edit]

Thanks, Nigel


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## hschutte (Sep 20, 2008)

*Hiding the SIP icon*

I'm pretty new to mobile development so appologies if this is something stupid i'm missing.

I'm writing an app using .net compact framework (c#) and when I deploy it to my phone the SIP icon is displayed at the bottom of the screen in the middle. This is a problem since my buttons (graphical buttons) then goes underneath this icon. Is there any way to disable it from displaying through code?

Hope this question makes sense...

*Edit:* Seems to be sorted once you add graphical buttons that covers the whole bottom of the screen... Not sure if this is supposed to work like this.


----------



## GadgetFreak (Sep 21, 2008)

*Whoops! Need help! Calendar.exe is missing!*

I'm not sure what I did, but somehow I managed to delete or overwrite the calendar.exe file in Windows. Does someone, or can someone post or PM me with a link to a copy of this? I've tried searching the site and the internet and can't find anything. Thanks!


----------



## joscopp (Sep 21, 2008)

ghintx said:


> I'm not sure what I did, but somehow I managed to delete or overwrite the calendar.exe file in Windows. Does someone, or can someone post or PM me with a link to a copy of this? I've tried searching the site and the internet and can't find anything. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Did you look for a file in your PDA called PIM.vol ?
Otherwise if you have a back-up, restoire.
If you don't find otherwise, alas, a HR will bring it back.


----------



## Velvis (Sep 22, 2008)

*Google Maps Auto GPS?*

Is it possible to have Google Maps default to using GPS? It would be awesome if it would just always startup using GPS.

Perhaps a patch could be made?


----------



## Velvis (Sep 22, 2008)

*Removing Default Apps From Windows Mobile?*

Is it possible to remove things like the picture viewer and PIE to make room for the newer alternatives like HTC Album and Opera when using a custom kitchen build?


----------



## Iflyrc (Sep 22, 2008)

*morphgear not working for htc tilt*

I can't seem to figure out how to get the morphgear emulator to install on my htc tilt, I can't find the instructions to do so either. I also tried the pocket nester emulator to no avail. any help is much appreciated.


----------



## tmay001 (Sep 22, 2008)

hello i am looking for a registry edit to store my mms attachments on the storage card. I have a i760 with wm 6.1 installed. any help would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## wallieballie (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm looking for a black theme, not the glossy one. Like this one. 






Thanks!


----------



## sosloe (Sep 22, 2008)

*Using Existing PPC apps as Today screen plugins?*

Hello,

Is it possible to use existing apps/programs as today screen plugins. For example, I am currently using Throttlelauncher and want to use S2V as my photo browser but rather than having it launch into the program fullscreen, I would like it to run "above" throttle's bottom launcher bar like the other pages. I guess this could also be accomplished by changing the size of the window that it runs it? I know slim to none about coding so the easier the fix the better if it is possible. Or does anyone know of a nice photo browser plugin (I'm trying to keep with the diamond-style theme if possible), has anyone tried to use the "flash" style contacts type template and gear it towards viewing pictures?(I think thats somewhat similar to the diamonds photo browser from the youtube video I saw)


----------



## kbywg (Sep 23, 2008)

*Active Sync "GO AWAY!"*

My problem is that everytime I start my HTC Touch, Activesync is running in the background. I can stop it with taskmanager and it stays stopped until I connect it with the usb or restart, then I have to stop it with TM again. It's not in my startup folder and I have checked the Active Sync options for startup options. Anyone else experience this? 
Thanx.

EDIT; got it on another thread, thanks xda.


----------



## castrogne (Sep 23, 2008)

*Hsdpa switcher?*

Hi there,

I just flashed my phone with a rom "medium" which doesn't include "HSDPA switcher"... How may I add it? For now, i only have 3G... No Hsdpa...

thanks very much!


----------



## bbobeckyj (Sep 24, 2008)

naheelja said:


> Dude i am using a WWE version..but i dont have any knowledge abt the scripting and how to use them.If u can, can u do it for me? pls pls pleaseee

Click to collapse



Download and install mortscript from the link in my signature.
then download the attatched .txt file, rename it to "myscript.mscr" and run it.


----------



## freaksey (Sep 24, 2008)

hey there, do anyone of you know if there is something like the "AppStore" from the Apple iPhone for WM? Or are there any plans for the future?

It wouldn't be that difficult to create such a app and I think al lot of people would be really happy with this, but I am just a little Java Developer and don't know a lot about .net. Maybe someone else?


----------



## ap0x (Sep 25, 2008)

*question:*

hi. just a quick question. i've been searching around, and still haven't found a definitive answer to this

what programs should i use if i want to hide or customize my start menu bar?

i'm using dcinobar to hide the softkey buttons, but realize now that w/ phone alarm and UL, i don't even need the top task bar.

i've come across vjtoggletoday, i'll give that a try to hide the top bar... but what other options are there? is tehre anything that will simply let me customize the look of the start menu bar? ie, remove items, change the colours, etc.

i know wisbar advanced desktop will do this, but i don't need a complete shell replacement.

thanks!


----------



## Artanis (Sep 25, 2008)

*Digital TV Signal?*



Artanis said:


> So i got a noob ?
> Since the tv signal goes digital in the Us next year,
> Can a program be written to capture and watch the new signal?
> 
> not really sure if its possible, but if it is then we should get people on it!

Click to collapse



Bump once for the dreamers. You can hack GPS services, You can pick up WIFI sigs, but no digital sigs.

 well, im not mad, Im just disapointed...


----------



## sdb1031 (Sep 25, 2008)

*Ways to programmatically wipe & secure a Blackberry?*

I'm new to mobile device development and would like to learn more about securing mobile devices.  I'd like to create an application that runs on my  Blackberry pearl mobile device that can audit itpolicy security settings, lock/unlock the screen, disable bluetooth and perform a wipe of personal info without using a BES.

From what I've researched, the only applications that can be written for Blackberry are in Java.  I've been reading through the api docs (http://www.blackberry.com/developers/docs/4.0.2api/index.html) to see what capabilities are possible, but it appears that there are limitations in the available api's that make it difficult to write such an application.   

It appears that security settings can only be read via the net.rim.device.api.itpolicy.  It seems that the only way to make changes to the security settings is via event injection class, which is unreliable since sending a series of key presses is necessary and the position of program icons can change.  Does anyone have other ideas on how to make policy or settings changes on a blackberry? 

I've seen ads for other software apps (e.g Roblock) that can wipe a blackberry when sms text messages are received, so I know that this is possible.  Any ideas that can lead me down the right path?


----------



## bbobeckyj (Sep 25, 2008)

ap0x said:


> hi. just a quick question. i've been searching around, and still haven't found a definitive answer to this
> 
> what programs should i use if i want to hide or customize my start menu bar?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Change clours with UI Tweaker here
remove items with reg hacks etc (schaps config?)


----------



## naheelja (Sep 25, 2008)

bbobeckyj said:


> Download and install mortscript from the link in my signature.
> then download the attatched .txt file, rename it to "myscript.mscr" and run it.

Click to collapse



thnx alot dude..it works..thnx again


----------



## xpressyourcell (Sep 25, 2008)

freaksey said:


> hey there, do anyone of you know if there is something like the "AppStore" from the Apple iPhone for WM? Or are there any plans for the future?
> 
> It wouldn't be that difficult to create such a app and I think al lot of people would be really happy with this, but I am just a little Java Developer and don't know a lot about .net. Maybe someone else?

Click to collapse



Not quite sure what the app store for the iphone is like (don't have At&t in this area) but it sounds like what you are looking for is Handango.com's, "Handango in hand" app that can be downloaded directly from your phone when you go to the handango.com website from your phone.  Hope this helped.


----------



## RedRamage (Sep 26, 2008)

*Mobile Shell 2.1*

Has anyone managed to put the backlight control icon onto the Now screen in Mobile shell?  I think it would be helpful to have it there.


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## mGforCe (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi Guys.. 

I am new to all this hacking/developing. I somehow managed to extract HTC TaskManager_2_1_34077_100_new from lomlom's GENE_wm6.1_19965wwe fusion7.5

But I don't know how to make Cab for that as I don't have nay idea about the registry files.

I am sharing the zip archive of the HTC Task manager files obtained from dumped nbh. Can anyone guide me or make the cab?

 	HTC TaskManager 2.1.34077.100.zip

Thanks in advance


----------



## kosherpig (Sep 26, 2008)

Hello.
Today I started to try to program for Windows Mobile. According to tips found somewhere I downloaded eMbedded VC++ 4 and SDK for PocketPC 2003. The IDE doesn't seem to work, but I use the commandline. 
So. Years ago I wrote an application to lookup windows error codes. It is really simple, so I chose it as a program which I will port into WM as an exercise.
After some work the application came to live on my diamond. However, I have some problems which I can't solve by myself.
1) The X button does minimize, not close the application, unlike for other apps. How to handle what happens or at least tell it to close?
2) The title bar is at bottom combined with the typing bar. How to put it at top and, maybe, insert some softkeys at the bottom bar?

*major edit after some time*
I found the answers, so I am posting them there so other newbs like me won't need to ask it again.

1) Hard to edit, and it is not recommended. Requires to take control of the title bar window procedure! The user expects window to be minimized when pressing X. Better use FindWindow to implement a simple mechanism which switches to app window instead of starting a new copy.
2a) Problems with title bar and Start Menu location? Do *not* compile using commandline or for "windows CE-something" platform. Use "Pocket PC 2003"!
2a*) If eVC++ IDE doesn't work, give it SP3! Mine had problems, I installed the pack and it works fine now.
2b) Create a menu with one or two items. WM (at least 5) will make it automatically softkey-based.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chinwuba (Sep 27, 2008)

*i recently got a refurbished HTC trinity and it came with windows 5 and its all in DU*

i recently got a refurbished HTC trinity and it came with windows 5 and its all in DUTCH. how do i change it to english. i tried language settings but it seems d rom is dutch (or d windows?). secondly what kind of usb cable syncs the trinity with a pc (i used motorola V3 mini usb able n it didnt help, only charges d PDA. cn;t c it on my pc, even wit active sync).


----------



## TheChampJT (Sep 27, 2008)

chinwuba said:


> i recently got a refurbished HTC trinity and it came with windows 5 and its all in DUTCH. how do i change it to english. i tried language settings but it seems d rom is dutch (or d windows?). secondly what kind of usb cable syncs the trinity with a pc (i used motorola V3 mini usb able n it didnt help, only charges d PDA. cn;t c it on my pc, even wit active sync).

Click to collapse



It should have come with the cable. You need a USB to Mini USB cable, the V3 looks the same, but the Motorola cables are slightly different, so it will not sync data.


----------



## khemu (Sep 27, 2008)

*S2U2 - Black Text*

I searched and searched but did not find any answers. If I have a light background, how do I set the text in S2U2 to BLACK ??


----------



## 941980 (Sep 27, 2008)

*SPB*

Hi .. actually I am anew guy with bad knowledge about pock pc ...
I have (htc tytn ii- rom dutty's WM6.1 WWE- radio 1.58.16.27)
I want to install HTC Diamond Theme for SPB MS2.1, but I don't know what is SPB, and I searched about it in my htc, but I did not find.
So if you please explain in details what should I do, it will be nice 
Thanks


----------



## Ismo (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi!

I want to see the notes that belongs to the caller during an incoming call on my Artemis. Anybody knows an app for this?

Thanks

Ismo


----------



## aalim (Sep 27, 2008)

How can i remove programs from settings folder (like today, wifi, owner information, etc) when cooking a ROM
i have removed the exe file and shortcut from Dump folder but still after flashing there is a shadow icon for the program
can not find it inside initflash.dat

what should i do??


----------



## Xenn (Sep 28, 2008)

I want to change the color of the top bar and bottom bar of my screen.
Where the Start menu is and also at the bottom where it says Phone and Programs or whatever you guys have set up.  How do i set that up?
I have the default windows mobile 6.1 green, default green, att tab.
Where can i get one where its just black?


----------



## yamaha11reed (Sep 28, 2008)

so i have a micro sd card that only shows some of the files that are on it....i've tried everything...is got a new card but need some of the files on the old card....is there any way of recovering those files?


----------



## bbobeckyj (Sep 28, 2008)

Xenn said:


> I want to change the color of the top bar and bottom bar of my screen.
> Where the Start menu is and also at the bottom where it says Phone and Programs or whatever you guys have set up.  How do i set that up?
> I have the default windows mobile 6.1 green, default green, att tab.
> Where can i get one where its just black?

Click to collapse



UI tweaker
see my signature


----------



## jackwidu (Sep 28, 2008)

*Any Browser that PLAYs mp3-Files? [HTC-Diamond, Opera Mobile 9.5]*

Hey Everybody!
Great Idea of making this great forum a little more usable..
Well, I have a HTC Diamond with the latest Opera Mobile 9.5 (Build 1522) and I bought a software to learn vocabularys (Danish )which is *.html based. It works fine except for instead of just playing the mp3 file (to learn the correct pronounciation) it opens it to download (of course I could play it in the media player, but that takes a lot of time). So my question is:

Is there any sort of plug-in like quicktime for Opera Mobile, Opera Mini or Internet Explorer or any Mobile Browser that has that native ability to play mp3-Files?

Thank you all!

  JackWiDu


----------



## GOD2 (Sep 29, 2008)

hi 
i want disable charging battery when i connect to pc with USB cable by edit registry key.can anyone help me ?
my devise is i-mate ultimate 9502 with wm6

thanks alot


----------



## bbobeckyj (Sep 29, 2008)

GOD2 said:


> hi
> i want disable charging battery when i connect to pc with USB cable by edit registry key.can anyone help me ?
> my devise is i-mate ultimate 9502 with wm6
> 
> thanks alot

Click to collapse



It can be done, read the wiki I thinkit's there somewhere, maybe in wm5 or wizard reg tweaks. 
But, why??? It's already be 'proven' that the battery lasts longer if it is charged more often, or do you have another reason, if so, go ahead.


----------



## rubberslinger76 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Can someone please Help?*

i accidently posted this in another board but have since check this thread and edited last one but here goes...


I am looking for the VZAppZone CAB fiile for windows mobile for my treo 700wx can someone point me in the right direction please? if so i will be very grateful thanks


----------



## snowcraft22 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Dialpad Contact Pic /caller pic Location and resizing problem*

My phone is Dopod D900, and I searched a lot to find a Manilla VGA dailer skin for it (WM5), but got  nothing.( They all do things just for QVGAs.)
So I decide to make my own VGA skin based on the built-in Video Talk program. And at least for myself it looks awesome, I want to share with everyone who is interested in use a skin with Manilla's look and lower memory and storage consuming after finishing it .
Currently it works good except a tiny problem, that is , the caller picture location and size can't be changed in dialog 22500,2250 (progress dialogs) in phcanrc.dll ,whatever i do it stays there. (see the last pic attachment.)
Please if anybody knows how to fix it , PM me or reply this thread, Thanks a lot.


----------



## Jokes On You (Sep 29, 2008)

*SPB Mobile Shell Skin*

Ok I have a Samsung Omnia and the SPB Mobile Shell. When I tried to apply the HTC skin and some of the icons changed but some of them disappeared can someone please go through a installation for a dummy like me? If it helps I aslo got an error message when I installed SPB Backup system so there may be a link between the two. Thank you


----------



## cristi_ninca (Sep 29, 2008)

*No hw D-Pad - need remaping help*

Hi,

I have a HP 614c that has a built-in hardware numeric keyboard (just like a phone) but one thing they left out is a D-PAD. This is proving to be quite anoying, as I cannot move the cursor left or right when writing a mail or sms (always have to use the touchscreen and it is difficult most of the time to position it exactly where needed) and also there are a lot of games using the D-PAD for navigation.

Is there any way that I can remap other hardware buttons to simulate the left-right-up-down of the D-PAD?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## FTA1 (Sep 29, 2008)

plz resolve my issue..
Follow all the step by when i use mapsource.exe to retrieve the unit id through utilities, I CAn't. Garmin mobile xt 2009 with upgraded. Please give me solution.tilt att window mobile.
thanks


----------



## cyntonix (Sep 29, 2008)

*SPB mobile shell (SMS & calender)*

hi,
first of all sorry for my english...but i searched in all german sites about ppc & omnia...
i love my omnia, i love my mobile shell... but...

in the now or home screen (i mean the first site of mobile shell) there are 3 buttons... email / sms / calls and a calendar

- i want to start my sms-program called sms-chat (from vito technology)... not more  is there a reg hack avalible?

- and i want to start if i touch on the calendar to start my thumbCal. in a other thread i read that isnt possible
(http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=2149188)

but i want not the full integration, only the start funktion.

thank you for help or for answers... and thanks to read my english 

greets

cyn


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## supreme_one333 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Terminate SPB Mobile Shell*

Is there any way to have a button terminate the SPB MS.exe that runs in the background? The only way I have figured this out is by opening memmaid and terminating it. I want to do this because I have a custom vga skin and it can take up to 20MB. This does not leave enough RAM left for some other memory hungry programs like opera.


----------



## sir topas (Sep 30, 2008)

*In Call Recording (ICR) in HTC Touch HD*

Has anyone gotten ahold of the new ICR program included with the HTC Touch HD? If so, any news on extracting it for other devices? Thanks and keep up the great work!


----------



## heavenly_shan (Oct 1, 2008)

*How to install group sms in htc touch*

hi im a new in the PDA things, can anyone tell me how do i use the group sms application (as attached) in my htc touch??????????.. what shall i do...? where do i place it in the mobile?


----------



## rabidguardian (Oct 1, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is a addon that can change the number pads when you type in your password for the Tilt?


----------



## kidnamedAlbert (Oct 1, 2008)

heavenly_shan said:


> hi im a new in the PDA things, can anyone tell me how do i use the group sms application (as attached) in my htc touch??????????.. what shall i do...? where do i place it in the mobile?

Click to collapse



copy it to device or storage card and click to install


----------



## cristi_ninca (Oct 1, 2008)

*Looking for dialer or dialer skin*

I know I saw a picture somewhere of a dialer or dialer skin with a slide-down cover of the buttons during the call. I am asking for this because it happens to me quite often to touch the screen with my face and accidentaly press a button (especially the mute button) without even knowing. Having this "cover" that you can just slide down with the finger when you need the buttons is the best idea for my case.

Does anyone know of such a skin or a dialer?

Thanks.


----------



## bbobeckyj (Oct 1, 2008)

cristi_ninca said:


> I know I saw a picture somewhere of a dialer or dialer skin with a slide-down cover of the buttons during the call. I am asking for this because it happens to me quite often to touch the screen with my face and accidentaly press a button (especially the mute button) without even knowing. Having this "cover" that you can just slide down with the finger when you need the buttons is the best idea for my case.
> 
> Does anyone know of such a skin or a dialer?
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse




Just press the power button, the screen will lock


----------



## studentjunk (Oct 1, 2008)

cristi_ninca said:


> I know I saw a picture somewhere of a dialer or dialer skin with a slide-down cover of the buttons during the call. I am asking for this because it happens to me quite often to touch the screen with my face and accidentaly press a button (especially the mute button) without even knowing. Having this "cover" that you can just slide down with the finger when you need the buttons is the best idea for my case.
> 
> Does anyone know of such a skin or a dialer?
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



S2U2 has a setting to automatically blank the screen during a call


----------



## sa1 (Oct 1, 2008)

*can't send sms*

When i push SEND it's not sending SMS, i don't know what's the problem.
plz help


----------



## cristi_ninca (Oct 1, 2008)

studentjunk said:


> S2U2 has a setting to automatically blank the screen during a call

Click to collapse



What I really want is to have the buttons hidden somehow by default with the possibility to make them appear when needed. And also I would like to see the call timer just to be able to tell if the call got disconnected or how long it's been.

Thanks.


----------



## bbobeckyj (Oct 1, 2008)

cristi_ninca said:


> What I really want is to have the buttons hidden somehow by default with the possibility to make them appear when needed. And also I would like to see the call timer just to be able to tell if the call got disconnected or how long it's been.
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



I'm always suprised by how few people seem to know this, and are trying to fix something that's not broken  -

Pressing the power button=
call stays connected, 
screen goes off, 
buttons are locked but the volume button stays active/responsive, 
toggle the power button on/off to view the screen or lock it.


----------



## cristi_ninca (Oct 1, 2008)

bbobeckyj said:


> I'm always suprised by how few people seem to know this, and are trying to fix something that's not broken  -
> 
> Pressing the power button=
> call stays connected,
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi. Thanks for the tip. I've started using this since your previous response as being the closest to what I want. I would still prefer something easier. It can be quite annoying to press the power button every time after I initiate a call, then press it again when I want to view the status of the call, then press it again when I go back to the call (which takes longer than just taking a quick look at the screen to see if you're still connected). The idea of having all the controls hidden until you need them but still display the call status would save a lot of button presses not to mention that it would be quicker and easier for the user.

Thanks.


----------



## bbobeckyj (Oct 1, 2008)

cristi_ninca said:


> It can be quite annoying to press the power button every time after I initiate a call, then press it again when I want to view the status of the call, then press it again when I go back to the call (which takes longer than just taking a quick look at the screen to see if you're still connected). The idea of having all the controls hidden until you need them but still display the call status would save a lot of button presses not to mention that it would be quicker and easier for the user.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



OK,
How about Matt Arstrong's Device Lock? 
You can configure the inbuilt device lock to keep the screen on and unlock with _one_ button press.
Also
Dleta Lock is a similar (better? ) configurable lock which keeps the volume keys active, but the unlock doesn't work on my trinity, but worked fine on my wizard (I've no knowledge of other phone's compatibility)


----------



## Dat.Dood (Oct 2, 2008)

What's up people?!? First let me say, if this is in the wrong section, I'm sorry. XDA is a huge Forum, it's kind of hard knowing exactly where to post. Saw this as a general questions thread and thought I post here.

Here is my problem though. I own an I-mate 9502 with the 6.0 ROM that came with it. I haven't updated it or done anything to it. It had a few problems here and there but nothing too serious. I dealt with it. I was pleased with the phone for a while. But on 26th of September was when it started giving problems; I tried using a new theme. I put the tsk file where it should be (Windows Folder)..and it was all good. Even though, the theme never worked. Why?..I don't know. But moving on, so I decided to do a soft reset. This right here is the problem. The phone would reboot, but whenever I put in my password to unlock the phone (not the SIM unlock), it would freeze. I'd do a soft reset again..and the exact same thing will happen. Took the battery out for a while, put it back, turn it on..and the same thing. Sometimes, the phone even hung during a reboot from a soft reset.

So I got scared, thinking I had messed something up real good, did a hard reset and everything was back to normal again. I Installed the following applications; Rescoe File Explorer 2008 (everything that came with it; today plug-in, registry editor, explorer, FTP), TranCreative Magic Button, SpB Backup. The last program I installed was the Rescoe File Explorer though. For the first day and a half after installation, the phone was ok. Morning came, tried to sync files, and I got a "rapiclnt" error. I forwarded that to Microsoft as usual. Few minutes later, the phone froze. It started doing what it was doing on the 26th before I did a hard reset. Even when I disabled the lock function so I didn't have to put in a password when the phone rebooted. It would boot up fine, put in my pin number and after a few minutes freeze again. Even without putting in my unlock password.

See, I'm not trying to do a hard reset again. I'm asking if anyone knows why this happens and can help me out, I will greatly appreciate it. Any help whatsoever.


Thanks,

Shawn.


----------



## bthoven (Oct 3, 2008)

*Running software written for WM Pro on WM standard devices*

Hi,

I have one software which is designed for running on touch-screen WM6 professional device, which needs stylus to control it. There is no non-touch screen version of this software.

I also want to run this software on my Imate SPL which is WM6 smartphone, by using a small software named "Fake Cursor" to control the software.

The problem is when I run the software on my iMate, the software display do not fit within the windows. It seems to display larger than 240x320, even the software is designed to run on qvga resolution. So I can see the content partially. However, I can control the software by Fake Cursor without (well, with certain) problem.

Is there any way to trick the software to display correctly on my smartphone?

Thanks


----------



## polum (Oct 3, 2008)

*Fm radio Skin.*

I am trying to make a new skin for my Polaris (Qvga).

I edit the installation cab, and after modifing the file "Fm_Skings.pkg" , the one with all the png images inside, the Fm Radio program don´t run anymore.

I am usign Winrar to edit this file... Do I need a different tool?


----------



## grisha (Oct 4, 2008)

*looking for a particular module player*

There is a windows nt module player (.mod, .s3m, .xm, etc.). It is named MODLANDER and connects to internet for a huge database. Is there any way to easily port this application to windows mobile smartphone? The souce is included within the installation, the site is http://www.vuplayer.com/modlander.php.


----------



## knguyen.1904 (Oct 4, 2008)

*how to install mobile shell skins*

let me apologize in advance, im super new to pda's and am pretty clueless when it comes to upgrading them. ne way i have a sprint htc touch and i downloaded the manila 2d theme for mobile shell 2.1. and was curious as to how i install it.  I tried to find instructions but there are just way too many threads on this forum to find it. also i wanted to download the new cube for the touch and was wondering if it will work with mobile shell and my phone. any information u guys could help me with , would b much appreciated. thanks guys


----------



## Orbitter2 (Oct 5, 2008)

*how to prevent the GPRS disconnect on short press END key*

I search for a solution to prevent the disconnect GPRS feature of the END key (short press) at my WM6.1 ROM on my orbit2 (Polaris). 

Please help ...


----------



## siful08 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Spb Mobile Shell - 16 items listing in 4x4 grid*

Hi, I am trying to change the original program listing of 3x3 grid to 4x4 grid. I managed to get a 4x4 grid but the items listed are still 9, the rest go to next page. Is it possible to change spb menu to have list 16 items per page?

Updated: I managed to do it, attached is the changes in spbmenu.xml.


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## 7wonders (Oct 5, 2008)

*Video messenger or webcam?*

Hi,

Not sure where to post this but I figure it would be a hack if anything.

I have a samsung i780 and want to be able to use the built in video chat camera but for messenger. Is there a version of messenger mobile out there that does video? 

Alternatively, is there anyway that I could use the camera on the phone as a webcam for my laptop?? (<this idea is just being a cheap bstud and not going and buying a webcam!)

Thanks!
7


----------



## grisha (Oct 5, 2008)

*Looking for GSPlayer2t for Smartphone wm2003/SE in english*

I can't find the english version with midi of this²


----------



## xpressyourcell (Oct 6, 2008)

*FlashVideo Bundle installation unsuccessful*

I recently had my Alltel PPC6800 replaced.  I've managed to get everything installed back onto my new one except FlashVideo Bundle.  Every time I try, it tells me that the installation was unsuccessful.  I've even tried installing it with the phone in Safe Mode so that nothing else was running at the time of install and nothing I try works.  I downloaded the most recent version, uninstalled the old version off of the card, everything I can think of.  Please Help!


----------



## FInixNOver (Oct 7, 2008)

*[APP]BattMon - Translate to WWE - Need some help from Chinese people*

I've created one thread *here* about a battery meter app that I need some help with.
If you can take the time to read it and throw me a bone, I'd appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## rhousedorf (Oct 7, 2008)

*No Programs on the programs tab?*

Hi all, been here a grand total of a couple days, so forgive me if this was answered.  I did look for quite a while.

I have the cab of 1.0.1818.3719 installed.  It work great, but I have no People and no Programs listed.

WTH did I do/am I doing wrong?

Or is this stuff still in the works?

TIA.
Kaiser, only about a week old, 
at&t 6.1 pro
build 19214.1.0.4


----------



## Ferrosti (Oct 7, 2008)

*[??? HowTo ????] Getting into XDA Development*

Hi folks!
I am new to XDAs and stuff. I would like to write own software and things like that as I just got my Diamond. I do not have a clue where to start regarding devolpment... Which IDE, Language, Compiler, Libraries, Mods etc.
Is there already a helpful doc out there? I didn find one yet.
Since I do not want to spent too much money I am looking for free software to start with. I usually run Linux on my computers and I would like to keep up with that. If there is a good starting point using Eclipse I would be very pleased.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## loco38 (Oct 7, 2008)

*miss call pic*

like interring the twilight zone........due of insulations a lot of software and tweaking the registry, between this and that i get a miss call so i listed my missed calls and i found out that each contact have a thumb pic it was there instead of phone handle with arrow pic ......  i like it but like you wakeup form a fantasy...every thing went back to normal....so any one can tell me how it happen !!!!!



thank you


----------



## rrjagadish (Oct 8, 2008)

*Manila 2D installation guidance*

Hi
This is Jags... i downloaded the file from the post which is around 15MB. I tried to install the cab Manila2D_1.00_1819.2926.cab file on my fone after unzipping the 15MB file.

Model i'm using is HTC Touch India version (ELF). At the end of the installation (Memory card i installed initially) i got the error of unable to install in the specified location and again i tried to re-install on Device memory but the same error i got. Could any one please guide me how to install the same with step by step procedure.

or in the list of files which cab should be installed first etc., Please guide i'm very much excited to use the 2D flow on my device.

Please reply faster.

Thanks
Jags.....


----------



## williamfrantz (Oct 8, 2008)

*CPRM for SD Cards*

All SD cards must support Content Protection for Recordable Media (CPRM) which means all SD cards must have a Media Key Block.  The Media Key Block is a table (an array of up to 65,636 rows and 16 columns) containing seemingly random values.  All cards must also carry an indelible 64-bit Media ID.

The question is, how can a Windows Mobile application read CPRM data from an SD card?  As far as I can tell, to use CPRM at all implies there must be some straight forward method to retrieve the key block and the ID.  I think this would be useful even if I don't plan to implement CPRM encryption.  For example, I want to use the unique Media ID as a tamper-proof way to identify different SD cards.


----------



## moitoius (Oct 9, 2008)

*Completely Strip out Shell*

Hi All,

I am trying to figure out how to completely remove the windows mobile shell. In essence, I want to get rid of the (wm equivalent of) explorer.exe, outlook (messaging, not just the account), contacts, start menu, phone, absolutely everything.

I am going for this for two purposes:

o A total conversion pack that replaces all functionality (something I want to do in my own time, write a GUI framework etc. that is more finger friendly).
o Getting HaReT to run (OpenMoko) at boot with minimal memory (RAM and Storage) consumed by wm.

Obviously, I would still need essential services, like SMS, Phone, etc. but everything else must go.

Any ideas? I got the emulator kitchen and started looking at that, but I am blank. I also searched the forums, google, and nothing comes up with how to remove the shell.

I know this is topical and some may think it's a dumb idea, but to me it's a challenge.


----------



## MartCronos (Oct 9, 2008)

*Pocket Informant Icons on iFonz 1.04*

Hi,

I´m using iFonz and want to have the Pocket Informant icons one finds on the Informant Utils file. When I customize the button I always get the same icon, namely the PocketInformant icon except for the Create Note one. Please check the attached screenshots.

Thanks in advance.

MartCronos


----------



## babdon (Oct 10, 2008)

*Tasks on Today screen for M2d?*

Is there a way to show the number of active tasks on the today screen for Manila 2d (kinda how HTC home had it). I use tasks more than i use calendar appointments and wouldn't even mind replacing the calendar portion on the front with tasks.

Anyone know a way to do this?


----------



## graceless (Oct 10, 2008)

*Games Folder in Programs screen*

Hey guys,

I've been trying really hard to get a games folder or button in my programs launcher, but the menu doesn't exist under Spb Customise Menu.

I can only Add "My Menu" and then under that a games directory, but i've read many other posts where people say they have it already in their Customise menu list and just need to tick the box to get it.

I'm currently using Greatbal's Diamond theme for SPB MS 2.1 on an HTC Touch Dual.

Any suggestions?

I'd really like to have one folder with all my games as some have installed in weird places (when I haven't been able to tell it where to install).

Any help or advise is appreciated.


----------



## Toggs (Oct 10, 2008)

*HtC Homescreen Picture Widgets?*

Hi,
Is there anything that can display a picture gallery on the homescreen (not manila)? 

Thanks


----------



## BarateaU (Oct 10, 2008)

*Hide top & bottom menu bar*

Hi, i wonder if someone would like to develope something that could make it possible to hide the top and bottom menu bar, the bottom one is really useless specially in manila (touchflo3d) I would really give a good new look to the phone having it fullscreen, the top one is more usefull thats why i just want to hide them and not remove them, like hard pressing on hang up would make them appear or maybe tilt the phone?
Im using the diamond with touch flo and i would really like for someone to make this!

Thanks!


----------



## ocbizlaw (Oct 10, 2008)

*Modifying Sprint Diamond TF3D Scroll Icons at Bottom of Screen*

Does anyone know if there is a way to change the bottom tabs on TF3D from their default. For example, the phone comes with Home, People, Messages, Mail, Sprint TV, weather, etc. on the bottom scroll. With TF3D I can reorder and remove tabs. What I'd like to be able to do is to create a new one. 

For example, I don't need the music tab on the bottom scroll. I can remove it with TF3D but I can't find a way to remove music and replace it with MS Excel.

Is this possible?


----------



## megapinky (Oct 10, 2008)

*Mogul/opal dialer/icon disable*

Hi, i have a Mogul
how can i disable the bluetooth icon?
i have the blue led on my device

Thanks


----------



## PryorDaniel (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi, I have an AT&T Tilt and Im wondering how to hide things in Start -> Programs. I want to hide things like contacts, ActiveSync, etc. just so the list isn't so cluttered.


----------



## bbobeckyj (Oct 11, 2008)

BarateaU said:


> Hi, i wonder if someone would like to develope something that could make it possible to hide the top and bottom menu bar, the bottom one is really useless specially in manila (touchflo3d) I would really give a good new look to the phone having it fullscreen, the top one is more usefull thats why i just want to hide them and not remove them, like hard pressing on hang up would make them appear or maybe tilt the phone?
> Im using the diamond with touch flo and i would really like for someone to make this!
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



vjtodayToggle or vjtoggleToday


----------



## bbobeckyj (Oct 11, 2008)

PryorDaniel said:


> Hi, I have an AT&T Tilt and Im wondering how to hide things in Start -> Programs. I want to hide things like contacts, ActiveSync, etc. just so the list isn't so cluttered.

Click to collapse



use a file explorer, go to-
\windows\start menu\programs


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## PryorDaniel (Oct 12, 2008)

bbobeckyj said:


> use a file explorer, go to-
> \windows\start menu\programs

Click to collapse



Thanks 

Is it safe to delete what's in that folder, or is there something I'm supposed to do to hide the icons?


----------



## guevr001 (Oct 12, 2008)

how do i disable manilla2d start menu skin? i dont like the default blue that overides it. i have a tsk that i like but evertime i select touchflo in today items the bue start menu comes back


----------



## BarateaU (Oct 12, 2008)

bbobeckyj said:


> vjtodayToggle or vjtoggleToday

Click to collapse



I have tried them but they dont work with Manila...


----------



## bornotty (Oct 12, 2008)

can anyone please tell me how to flash/change custom ROMs for my WM Emulator ? 

I went to configure and saw 'OS Image name' but it was disabled for changing.. it contains a .bin file.

Please help.. thanx..


----------



## bbobeckyj (Oct 12, 2008)

PryorDaniel said:


> Thanks
> 
> Is it safe to delete what's in that folder, or is there something I'm supposed to do to hide the icons?

Click to collapse



If you check the properties of the files you will see that all are .lnks to .exes elsewhere. You can easily delete them with no problems, however, if you later want them it's annoying. I would move them all to another folder on a sd card or something
g


----------



## SomethingWicked (Oct 12, 2008)

*WinMo Development*

I don't have several hundred $$$ to invest in Visual Studio to do WinMo development. Since every other mobile platform I can think of has $FREE$ development kits, is there a less expensive way to develop WinMo apps? I've been a VB6/ASP developer for many years, and am yearning to do something mobile.  Thanks...

EDIT: I decided to do another search and found a thread talking about just what I was looking for... Sorry for premature post.. Pls disregard


----------



## PryorDaniel (Oct 12, 2008)

bbobeckyj said:


> If you check the properties of the files you will see that all are .lnks to .exes elsewhere. You can easily delete them with no problems, however, if you later want them it's annoying. I would move them all to another folder on a sd card or something
> g

Click to collapse



Thanks, my list is really clean and organized now with everything I on my storage card (except my most commonly used apps that is)


----------



## PryorDaniel (Oct 12, 2008)

bornotty said:


> can anyone please tell me how to flash/change custom ROMs for my WM Emulator ?
> 
> I went to configure and saw 'OS Image name' but it was disabled for changing.. it contains a .bin file.
> 
> Please help.. thanx..

Click to collapse



I've never used an emulator, but I'd assume someone would have to know the name of the emulator to help you (1 emulator might differ from another).


----------



## Arlanthir (Oct 14, 2008)

*c++ map hardware keys such as the green and red key*

Hi there, this one's a programming question (win32 c++, no .NET here)

I've been trying to make my program respond to keyboard events. The D-Pad keys can be easily mapped listening for the WM_KEYDOWN message, but the green and red keys don't work the same way. 
How can I be notified if they're pressed and prevent the system from catching them (i.e. make them not open the dialer (in the case of the green key) or minimize to today screen (in the case of the red key))?

Thanks a bunch


----------



## KixAss (Oct 15, 2008)

I've made a small program that maybe useful for everyone. What is does: Enable your bluetooth when the AC is plugged in and disable the bluetooth when the AC is pulled out. This is nice if you have a powered car-kit, your bluetooth will be enabled when you set your device in the carkit.

It should work on every Windows Mobile phone. You'll have to have .net 3.5 installed.

You can find it at: http://www.kixass.net/bluepower/


----------



## Girvo (Oct 15, 2008)

Alright: 

So, i'm about to go All Microsoft in an attempt to get some semblance of integration and seamlessness happening. 

BUT!

Whilst Windows Media Player Mobile is a decent player and skinnable, I HATE how the interface isn't touch optimised.

Are there any hacks that can get around that? Make the Windows Media Player interface touch-friendly?


----------



## PryorDaniel (Oct 15, 2008)

Girvo said:


> Alright:
> 
> So, i'm about to go All Microsoft in an attempt to get some semblance of integration and seamlessness happening.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go here:

```
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=344533
```

If you used the Rapidshare link found in the first post you should be able to find the HTC WMP skin. It's touch friendly, or so I think anyways. That thread has a a lot of nice finger friendly stuff floating around. 

Here's the Rapidshare link to the WMP skin:

```
http://rapidshare.com/files/69612186/HTC_WMP_Touch_Skin.zip
```


----------



## zindar510 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Assinging the HTC Volume Control to a button?*

I'm using a cooked ROM with HTC Volume Control and I can't seem to find a way to map it to a button. I'm currently using Wisbar Vol but it isn't very elegant. Does anyone know how I can assign a button to HTC Volume Control?


----------



## sarmpy (Oct 16, 2008)

*RAM usage*

I was wondering if there is a program that shows which program is using the most of the device memory while running. My memory shows only 12Mb of free memory while the device has 64Mb. So I want to know where the 52Mb go to.


----------



## bbobeckyj (Oct 16, 2008)

sarmpy said:


> I was wondering if there is a program that shows which program is using the most of the device memory while running. My memory shows only 12Mb of free memory while the device has 64Mb. So I want to know where the 52Mb go to.

Click to collapse



dotfred taskmanager


----------



## sarmpy (Oct 16, 2008)

bbobeckyj said:


> dotfred taskmanager

Click to collapse



Thanks! Exactly what i was looking for.


----------



## jukah (Oct 17, 2008)

*Rom or Theme - Diamond on a HTC Kaiser*

im new to the pda thing. i wanna be like you guys but i take step by step. i started on nextels and after finshed with that i did sidekicks and some prepaid phones. to software to hardware, opening the phone and putting homemade antennas. now i stepped up to the pda world. i want info. but yea beirf summary of what i do.

now for the question..

i've been reading and i am confused.

i have an HTC tytn II a.k.a. Kaiser/Tilt..

basically i want to put the htc diamond OS/theme/rom or watever u guys call it (correct me please i am as new as this post) with everything on it, well for it too look like it.. someone direct me to the right place or give me a link to the thread of the tutorial. i would greatly appreciate it and it would give me a guide to the pda world..


----------



## Lancelot94 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Flash light app*

Hello,
I'm looking for an app that would turn my HTC Polaris screen to a white screen in order to have it enlight when in the dark. I have tried the Malval application and managed to make it work regarding the backlignt cycle but was unable to use the flashlight feature. Any suggestion ?
Thank you very much


----------



## studentjunk (Oct 17, 2008)

Lancelot94 said:


> Hello,
> I'm looking for an app that would turn my HTC Polaris screen to a white screen in order to have it enlight when in the dark. I have tried the Malval application and managed to make it work regarding the backlignt cycle but was unable to use the flashlight feature. Any suggestion ?
> Thank you very much

Click to collapse



I have no idea if this works on devices other than the mogul, but I use nuelight.


----------



## gerald20000 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Miss call name*

I know there is this program that can help me change the tel number into names taken from my contacts when i get a miss call notification via sms from my service provider. I cant find it. Can someone help me look for it?


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## bornotty (Oct 18, 2008)

PryorDaniel said:


> I've never used an emulator, but I'd assume someone would have to know the name of the emulator to help you (1 emulator might differ from another).

Click to collapse



well,. i just use this.. one from microsoft i dont think there is any other than microsoft's own wm emulator..?? 'Windows Mobile SDK' i just need to change the rom.. 

thanx for replying though,,


----------



## markemyers (Oct 19, 2008)

*Make CABs so it's already registered*

Does anyone konw if it's possible to make a CAB file with the registration built in already so don't have to enter it on ppc. I have many programs and use auto install programs for CABs but then I have to go throug & put in all the serial numbers & keys. I have tried replacing registered files using wince but  I dont' know if it will work or what to replace.


----------



## Girvo (Oct 19, 2008)

PryorDaniel said:


> Go here:
> 
> ```
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=344533
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay, cool. But will that change the album choosing options, etc. ie, not just the Now Playing screen?


----------



## Lancelot94 (Oct 19, 2008)

studentjunk said:


> I have no idea if this works on devices other than the mogul, but I use nuelight.

Click to collapse



Well no luck with this app, it only works with flash leds. My device doesn't have anything like that. But thaks for the answer. Any one else got an idea ?


----------



## studentjunk (Oct 19, 2008)

markemyers said:


> Does anyone konw if it's possible to make a CAB file with the registration built in already so don't have to enter it on ppc. I have many programs and use auto install programs for CABs but then I have to go throug & put in all the serial numbers & keys. I have tried replacing registered files using wince but  I dont' know if it will work or what to replace.

Click to collapse



I don't have the answer you are looking for.  However, I do have several programs that need to be registered, and I can tell you how I took care of them.  The first place to look is the registry.  Take a program that is unregistered, install it, and backup the registry.  I use ceregeditor, but there are other choices.  Then immediately add the registration key, and then compare the new registry to the just saved registry.  There will be a several changes in the registry (most of which are constantly changing).  Hopefully one of those differences would be your software. 

However, not all programs store the registration information in the registry.  Some programs right files in various places.  My experience indicates the most common place is the windows directory.  If you look at the files in the directory (after saving the registration information), and sort based on when the files were modifiied, then hopefully the last modified file is the file with the registration information.  Other place I have found is the program files folder, and the application data folder.


----------



## samme (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi i would like to get help with getting touchflo 3d or 2d on my x1 in proper size and im swedish if that helps lol  thanks all.


----------



## izdratm (Oct 19, 2008)

*verizon xv6800*

i have verizon and i was wondering if theres a way to send and recieve video and picture messages without having a data plan...and also what are some emulators i can use for my phone. and how do i use them. im new to all this. thank you


----------



## easyspeech (Oct 19, 2008)

*Treo 800 and changing home screen*

First wanted to say I am a huge fan of this board and all the work you guys put in.  With that said I have been looking for information on changing the Treo 800 homescreen.  I have use the Manilla2d Non-HTC cab.  

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=398173

Had problems with dialers, screen sizing, phone ringer.  I just need a little guidance with these issues or other alternative but similar programs. Also I am using the realvga_11 cab.  

Thank you for help with these issues.


----------



## TweakMan (Oct 19, 2008)

*Attention All Xda Members! Please Read This Post!!!*

Attention All Xda Members!!! 
Attention All Xda Members!!!

Please Read This Post!!!

To All Xda Members: 
This Thread Will Be Undergoing Some Major Changes Starting In The Next Few Days. These Changes Will Most Likley Effect Your Post In This Thread!

If You Have A Question,comment, Or Answer Posted Here, Or Plan On Posting Here, Please Read The First Post In This Thread For The Details Concerning This Update!

I Appreciate Your Patience Concerning These Changes, And Thank You For Your Support And Effort With This Thread!

Without You, This Thread Would Have Never Worked As Well As It Has. So Keep Supporting Your Fellow Members And Ill Keep Trying To Imporve This Thread!

Please Take Two Minutes To Read The Update In The First Post Of This Thread!!!!!


----------



## onger (Oct 20, 2008)

*Problems about RAW SOCKET on WM6*

Hello:

I encoutered a problem of raw socket on windows mobile. Every time it passes
sock = socket(AF_INET, SOCKET_RAW, IPPROTO_ICMP);
int ttl = 1;
re=setsockopt(sock, IPPROTO_IP, IP_TTL, (char*)ttl, sizeof(ttl));
re will be returned as SOCKET_ERROR, and the error code is 10022.

backgroud: I want to implement a traceroute on windows mobile.
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## stando76 (Oct 21, 2008)

Is there anyway to kill Manila2D prior to opening specific applications?  
I am running m2d on the mogul and love how it performs, however when I open Opera it just sucks up so much memory, so i would like to kill it via a script or something if possible.

Is there a mortscript for it?  I searched for it but could not locate anything.
Thanks in advance!
Stan


----------



## bbobeckyj (Oct 21, 2008)

stando76 said:


> Is there anyway to kill Manila2D prior to opening specific applications?
> I am running m2d on the mogul and love how it performs, however when I open Opera it just sucks up so much memory, so i would like to kill it via a script or something if possible.
> 
> Is there a mortscript for it?  I searched for it but could not locate anything.
> ...

Click to collapse



Write your own...?


----------



## stando76 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks thats what i did.


----------



## speedygraphixink (Oct 23, 2008)

*manilla theme tutorial*

i looked at the first page for the possibility that someone asked this same question. is there a tutorial on how to create your own manilla theme? i love the themes out there and would like to try some ideas i have. thanks for any help.


----------



## Keland44 (Oct 23, 2008)

Is there a way to install a rom from the Storage Card.  I have a broken usb connection on my Wizard and the only I can charge the battery is using a desktop charger.  Is it possible to install a Rom via Storage Card on a Wizard if so how?


----------



## manubx (Oct 24, 2008)

*No sound with FMRadio on Polaris*

Hi there 

I'm having a sort of mind boggling issue: I somehow lost all sound with the FMRadio on my Polaris. Every other app I use gives me loud and clear sound... through headset or internal speaker, but whatever I try, i get NO sound with the FM app...

I'm running an official wm6.1 Rom (french SFR, last update), and no, FMRadio is not set to 'mute'  I've tried messing around with the registry, or find some faulty string in the audioparam files, without any success...

Any Idea from you genius here?


----------



## Brendo (Oct 24, 2008)

how do you code the use of home, back, answer, hangup, volume up, volume down, etc into a vb.net app?
when running my app, if i click the hangup (red phone) button, my app minimises


----------



## LordDeath (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi,
i have a question about the settings for mail.

In Messaging --> Menu --> Tools --> Options --> Storage I can enable to store attachments onto the storage card.

On my device I have this "Extended Storage" enabled, where the mobile operater stores its standard *.cabs with are installed after a hard reset. I deleted this cabs and installed some software into this, because my prophet's internal memory is not that much. This "ExtStorage" is in the file explorer seen as a storage card. And this is my problem:

Pocket Outlook only allows me to store the attachments into the Extended Storge and not into the bigger Storage Card. So it doesn't expect a device with more than one SD card.

What can I do to store the attachments onto the SD card?


----------



## ruebyi (Oct 25, 2008)

hi guys!

I've got a short question:
I installed manila 2D with the last HTC Camera Album. When I now want to see a video it is shown fullscreen landscape turned to the right, but the control buttons are shown the other way round.
So my video is shown upside down, or my controls are drawn upside down!

Any solution?

ruebyi

Edit.: and one more thing: until Manila I watched my Videos in *.avi, but now I have to use something else, because HTC Album only accepts 3GP, MP4 or WMV... What should I use? Wich format has the best quality and less MB's?


----------



## flaviopac (Oct 26, 2008)

How can I detect when a new sms arrive?

Is there a particular reg key?


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## l3v5y (Oct 26, 2008)

flaviopac said:


> How can I detect when a new sms arrive?
> 
> Is there a particular reg key?

Click to collapse



There is a registry key

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\System\State\Messages\sms\Unread]

The count value gives the number of unread SMSs.


----------



## bbobeckyj (Oct 26, 2008)

flaviopac said:


> How can I detect when a new sms arrive?
> 
> Is there a particular reg key?

Click to collapse



 ("HKCU", "System\state\messages\sms\unread", "count")


----------



## flaviopac (Oct 26, 2008)

bbobeckyj said:


> ("HKCU", "System\state\messages\sms\unread", "count")

Click to collapse





l3v5y said:


> There is a registry key
> [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\System\State\Messages\sms\Unread]
> The count value gives the number of unread SMSs.

Click to collapse



Thanks to both....

Now a little question:
....knowing this reg key, (through Mortscript) how can I launch a program everytime a new sms comes?


----------



## bbobeckyj (Oct 26, 2008)

flaviopac said:


> Thanks to both....
> 
> Now a little question:
> ....knowing this reg key, (through Mortscript) how can I launch a program everytime a new sms comes?

Click to collapse



MessageCount = Regread ("HKCU", "System\state\messages\otheremail\unread", "count")
If not (MessageCount = 0)
Soundfile = "\alarm2.wav"
Vibrate (100)
Playsound(soundfile)
Endif


that's my email notification, should be easy to edit for your own use


----------



## flaviopac (Oct 26, 2008)

bbobeckyj said:


> MessageCount = Regread ("HKCU", "System\state\messages\otheremail\unread", "count")
> If not (MessageCount = 0)
> Soundfile = "\alarm2.wav"
> Vibrate (100)
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your help! 
I will edit this script for my own use....

What about device memory? Will this script (always running) consume a lot of memory?


----------



## bbobeckyj (Oct 26, 2008)

flaviopac said:


> Thanks for your help!
> I will edit this script for my own use....
> 
> What about device memory? Will this script (always running) consume a lot of memory?

Click to collapse



sorry, I don't know. I didn't keep it running continuously. 
I would advise looping / running itself again rather than using while conditions, in my experience, while slows ppcs the most.
btw either here or on mort's forum someone explained how to write scripts more efficient, quicker & less memory hungry. Sorry, I don't have a link


----------



## snowcraft22 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Does anybody know how to open the built-in programs and settings(control panel) ?*

Does anybody know how to open the built-in programs and settings(control panel) programmly in compact framework?
I 've searched a lot , but got nothing. Please,could anyone help me out? Is it a short cut or file or something?


----------



## Concerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi,

can anybody pls help me with changing the background in my SBS Mobile Shell

I´ve done everything as it is written in the manual but it doesnt work

I need this Wallpaper for the SPB Mobile Shell.


----------



## woodma (Oct 28, 2008)

*How to get some version info*

guys,

I got a question now, we need some version like "settings->system info " shows, these infos are "ROM version", "Radio version", ...

I searched by google that these infos can got by ##786# in HTC, but how to get it in an application, is there any APIs or system Registry setting for those info.

Does anyone can give me some ideas?
Great thanks!


----------



## drcobane (Oct 29, 2008)

*Lots of newbie questions and printed this section to try to find all the answers*

Hello All
My name is Sean, currently a new owner of what I am being told is an HTC Juno unlocked (please be kind not 100% sure but has skyfire and Windows 6.1) T-mobile shadow.

OK I know this questions were asked but had a hard time and the search kept taking me to the excalibur thread.

1) Where should a newbie start? When I modded Windows and Linux boxes i started with simple tweaks more then mods and graduated to more hardcore mods and true backward engineering.

2) I downloaded the manual for my version but it seems the manual is so dreadfully out of date I might as well be reading a Windows 3.x for the pc manual. So where is a current one that I can download and learn the basics. I downloaded one I can not indentify the version of Windows but it is no where near the same.

3) On a desk top pc I would type Winver to get the version of windows what is the Juno's version of this?

4) I know with the data cable WM5torage works great but my pc does not see it via blue tooth other then a network internet sharing device. Am I so lost that I am doing something completely wrong?

5) Is there speed tweaks to speed up the boot up of the phone? 

6) I tweaked not moded a Nokia 5310 which I can already tell the Juno is 100k different. What language is the backgrounds, My favs, Texts and such written in ?


Sorry if a lot of this is repeats but after 100 pages and failed searches (I think I used noise words but I am not 100% what the tags are on this site yet) I look to others not looking for details just a starting point.


Thank you all and I hope to be an active member like I am in the Opensource community

Sean


----------



## Legend_2700 (Oct 30, 2008)

*making advanced themes*

hello... i was wondering if anyone could help me find out how to make advanced themes like minila and TF3D themes.. i would like to expand from just themegen ce

Daryl


----------



## Donny Bahama (Oct 30, 2008)

Page 23 - #225 - System DB Info/ CLI Query Tool Question

I can't believe no one has been able to answer this!


----------



## Legend_2700 (Oct 31, 2008)

Donny Bahama said:


> Page 23 - #225 - System DB Info/ CLI Query Tool Question
> 
> I can't believe no one has been able to answer this!

Click to collapse



im sorry... but r u talkin 2 me?  lmao


----------



## Donny Bahama (Oct 31, 2008)

First time in a forum? Just because your post directly preceded mine doesn't mean I was talking to you.

Idiocy isn't funny. It's sad. And embarrassing.


----------



## Legend_2700 (Oct 31, 2008)

Donny Bahama said:


> First time in a forum? Just because your post directly preceded mine doesn't mean I was talking to you.

Click to collapse



pretty much yeah.. lol.. sorry dude...


----------



## Donny Bahama (Oct 31, 2008)

Legend_2700 said:


> pretty much yeah.. lol.. sorry dude...

Click to collapse



In that case, I'm sorry for being so harsh.


----------



## Legend_2700 (Oct 31, 2008)

Donny Bahama said:


> In that case, I'm sorry for being so harsh.

Click to collapse



its ok bro...  i was wonderin what was up ur ass  haha  lmfao!  jk    but anyway... where could i find out 2 make advanced themes


----------



## stefanopolis (Oct 31, 2008)

*Samsung i780 BB conect*

Hi to all.

I have Samsungi780 and i want to use bb connect.
But like the others windows mobile phone there is a problem when receiving PIN to register in network.
In the forum there is solution for HTC devices,how to remove problem-make your own rom with fake devise type HTC-Hermes.
So my question is:
How to make this on samsung i780 -where and how to change?

Thanks.If there is solution to make phone use bb conect this will be very  useful for me.
Stefan


----------



## KevX1 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Hello, 6.1 help please*

Hi, i am after some help with media player in 6.1. 'all' i want is a programme, or shortcut, to add a currently playing song to a playlist (as in the full media plyer). Anyone any ideas??

Many thanks


Kev


----------



## a2000rick (Nov 1, 2008)

*Android*

Hi,

I searched for this but couldn't find an answer.

Now that Android is open source, is it possible to install it on any compatible device (all windows mobile?) once the hardware is known and 'drivers' are available?

Thanks, and I hope that this question isn't too stupid

Rick


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## boundjack (Nov 1, 2008)

hello guys... im new here...anyway..

i want to ask is HTC Touch Sprint and HTC Touch Elf different inside?
and which one is better if i want to buy?
thanks in advance b4..


----------



## The_hesham (Nov 1, 2008)

*Shortcut*

How to make shortcut to "Device lock" that in Today screen?


----------



## boundjack (Nov 1, 2008)

boundjack said:


> hello guys... im new here...anyway..
> 
> i want to ask is HTC Touch Sprint and HTC Touch Elf different inside?
> and which one is better if i want to buy?
> thanks in advance b4..

Click to collapse



anyone please . . .

im really confused about this one . . .


----------



## l3v5y (Nov 2, 2008)

boundjack said:


> anyone please . . .
> 
> im really confused about this one . . .

Click to collapse



The HTC Touch is for GSM networks (AT&T, T-Mobile...) The Sprint Touch is CDMA (Sprint etc).

The CDMA version (HTC Vogue) has a faster processor, and GPS. It's also slightly larger.

The GSM version (HTC Elf, Elfin) is the smaller, but has a slower processor, and no GPS.


----------



## Hooded_Villian (Nov 3, 2008)

*BlackBerry & MDA Vario iii OUTLOOK*

Just a quick which I cant seem to find the answer to. I have an MDA Vario iii. I have setup an exchange server with my Outlook for Push Email. Very happy with it etc etc. I have just recently purchased some webspace and it to has an Exchange Server for email.

Is its possible to set up two Syncs on the Vario iii for 2 different push emails? If not, is this possible with the BlackBerry Curve (or the new BB Storm being released soon)

Ideally, its not about having an awesome gadget anymore, its bout staying in touch and getting my necessary emails anytime, anywhere.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## The_hesham (Nov 4, 2008)

The_hesham said:


> How to make shortcut to "Device lock" that in Today screen?

Click to collapse



Can some one help pls.?


----------



## bbobeckyj (Nov 4, 2008)

The_hesham said:


> Can some one help pls.?

Click to collapse



i thought it was in 
windows\start menu\programs
if not use a 3rd part app such as vijay555's or matt armstrong's, both on this site and elsewhere


----------



## flaxjef (Nov 4, 2008)

*Help*

I am sorry to post here I know it don´t belong here. But I want to open a thread in question and answers and I get this notice

flaxjef, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 
2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation. 

Am I the only one with this problem, please help me.

BTW I like the idea of a section called questions and answers


----------



## sunrpc (Nov 5, 2008)

*Rom cooking...*

Hello,

I'm rather new on the forum and I have a question about rom cooking.
I have a Touch Cruise (Polaris) device and I'm interested in cooking my own rom.
I have one question regarding that point.
My understanding is that ROM files are NBH files and it is possible to extract their content with the NBHExtract tool.

However, how the NB files can be handled? Is it possible to extract their content and see the files inside?
If yes, how can this be performed? Which tools should be used?

Thanks in advance.

SOLVED : information given by Kicou  - Use of Imgfs Tools


----------



## jakub_w (Nov 5, 2008)

ANYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

how do you merge/delete duplicate contacts in wm6???

i have 3 of each! stupid activesync!


----------



## bbobeckyj (Nov 5, 2008)

jakub_w said:


> ANYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> how do you merge/delete duplicate contacts in wm6???
> 
> i have 3 of each! stupid activesync!

Click to collapse



I don't have an answer to your question, but I do have some advice.
Use dotfred's ppcPimBackup, you'll never need AS again. It allows you to hard reset without having to use your PC to restore info.


----------



## rusvdw (Nov 5, 2008)

*Can't create threads in Question & Answers?*

Is there a specific reason why I can't create a new thread in Q&A?


----------



## andbb (Nov 5, 2008)

*Calendar Notification size*

I have upgraded from Nokia e61i and Palm m515 to HTC Touch Pro, and in many ways it is a great experience. However, I really miss that the OS takes over all of the screen when a Notification comes up, as it is too easy to miss a notification.
Do you know of any tools to overcome this - an "Always on top" feature of the notification window for instance?
Regards, Anders


----------



## F_R_I_T_Z (Nov 5, 2008)

*"MHUB" x "MHUBVO"*

Its possible anyone explain me the difference between the "MHUB" AND "MHUBVO"?
I know have cross compiled packages specific for each one. but my question is. What exact they do different?

Why in a example, using htc universal programs that are using "mhubvo" are slow than "mhub"?
Or why when using mhubVO same using the direcshow from specific build, can not play some videos files?

Thanks..


----------



## jakub_w (Nov 6, 2008)

bbobeckyj said:


> I don't have an answer to your question, but I do have some advice.
> Use dotfred's ppcPimBackup, you'll never need AS again. It allows you to hard reset without having to use your PC to restore info.

Click to collapse



thats what i used, and thats why i got the stupid duplicates lol

i forgot to uncheck contacts in activesync after i connected again.


----------



## GSLEON3 (Nov 6, 2008)

jakub_w said:


> thats what i used, and thats why i got the stupid duplicates lol
> 
> i forgot to uncheck contacts in activesync after i connected again.

Click to collapse




Whenever you sync contacts via a/s partnership, you will have duplicates if restore via any means other than a/s.

The easisiest way is to download the duplicate contact fixer for outlook then resync your contacts to your device. Contacs removed from outlook will also be removed from your device.


----------



## GSLEON3 (Nov 6, 2008)

F_R_I_T_Z said:


> Its possible anyone explain me the difference between the "MHUB" AND "MHUBVO"?
> I know have cross compiled packages specific for each one. but my question is. What exact they do different?
> 
> Why in a example, using htc universal programs that are using "mhubvo" are slow than "mhub"?
> ...

Click to collapse



mHubVO is the updated version from the Opal Device & has a video fix for MP4 video. This version also is primarily only for installation on HTC devices & does not work with most other device manufacturers.

MhubVO also requires the Opal Camera to be used for some features to work & also requires some of the newer resource files or dll's.


----------



## GSLEON3 (Nov 6, 2008)

rusvdw said:


> Is there a specific reason why I can't create a new thread in Q&A?

Click to collapse



Because you did not read the rules which reveal how that is made possible.


----------



## GSLEON3 (Nov 6, 2008)

flaxjef said:


> I am sorry to post here I know it don´t belong here. But I want to open a thread in question and answers and I get this notice
> 
> flaxjef, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Read the rules first. Then you will know the answer. I can answer any question except this one as it really is important that you read the start here thread first. There are two short posts in the place you need to start. One is from TweakMan, one is from me.

Thanks!


----------



## masa1977 (Nov 7, 2008)

dear friend hi
i have question 
how can delete files from the main windowe folder for example when you want to delet a them from a cook rom the delete option was not availeble and also in today plugin when you delet the them this message apear "this is the system file and can not be deleted" i like to know how can delete this kind of useles files from windows folder 
i know i am begener but please help me 
with special thanks


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## bbobeckyj (Nov 7, 2008)

masa1977 said:


> dear friend hi
> i have question
> how can delete files from the main windowe folder for example when you want to delet a them from a cook rom the delete option was not availeble and also in today plugin when you delet the them this message apear "this is the system file and can not be deleted" i like to know how can delete this kind of useles files from windows folder
> i know i am begener but please help me
> with special thanks

Click to collapse



You can't do it. 
Those files are part of the rom, even if you delete some of them it will not free up space because you can't change the rom on your phone, you'll have to cook a rom with less in it first.


----------



## parthabhatta (Nov 7, 2008)

In symbian phone there is no default t9 contact search from standby screen. But there is a free beta app called t9nav (www.t9nav.com). It scans the entire phone / memcard and searches out any contacts, apps, games, media files, email id, message, url, bookmarks, keywords etc once the user searches the same from standby screen using t9 input. Moreover it learns users requirements and maintains a history. The next time a similar search is tapped the last used app is placed on top. 

In windows mobile t9 contact search is present by default (advantage over  symbian) but there is no way to t9 search other things and I think no such 3rd party software is available. I know there are many shortcut apps like x3bar, elocont shortcuts, oxios shortcuts and many others but I think t9 search would be much more easier to use if something can be developed.

I don't have any idea about programming. This is only a suggestion from my side. 
Anybody can throw light on this.
Thamks for patient reading.


----------



## GSLEON3 (Nov 7, 2008)

bbobeckyj said:


> You can't do it.
> Those files are part of the rom, even if you delete some of them it will not free up space because you can't change the rom on your phone, you'll have to cook a rom with less in it first.

Click to collapse



Well, actually you can (depening on device), not natively of course, but HTCRIE makes editing graphics & removing files a snap.


----------



## churka (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi
I have a simply request and YES I have searched. I know its out there but I can't find it.
I want a .tsk theme with flat black bars on top and bottom like the diamond.
Thanks


----------



## Keland44 (Nov 8, 2008)

Is there a program out there that allows you to keep a program active regardless and if the program does get killed for it to start back up with out me having to manually

i'm trying to use im+, callcalendar, and possibly dashwire all at the same time and for some reason they won't stay open all the time i've tried SKTOOLS and added them to the do not kill list but that doesn't seem to be working any other suggestions out there?


----------



## bbobeckyj (Nov 8, 2008)

GSLEON3 said:


> Well, actually you can (depening on device), not natively of course, but HTCRIE makes editing graphics & removing files a snap.

Click to collapse



Yeah I Know, But I was trying to keep it (too) simple, and It's too much bother to type long sentences on my ppc.
Anyway AFAIK it still doesn't free up hard disk space so the only benefit I could think of would be to tidy up the appearance, which could be done by hiding the files.


----------



## bbobeckyj (Nov 8, 2008)

churka said:


> Hi
> I have a simply request and YES I have searched. I know its out there but I can't find it.
> I want a .tsk theme with flat black bars on top and bottom like the diamond.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



UItweaker,
In my signature somewhere


----------



## bbobeckyj (Nov 8, 2008)

Keland44 said:


> Is there a program out there that allows you to keep a program active regardless and if the program does get killed for it to start back up with out me having to manually
> 
> i'm trying to use im+, callcalendar, and possibly dashwire all at the same time and for some reason they won't stay open all the time i've tried SKTOOLS and added them to the do not kill list but that doesn't seem to be working any other suggestions out there?

Click to collapse



Install mortscript, probably the best thing for a ppc, link in my sig.
To start it up if it gets closed, write a script similar to this-

while (1=1)
If wndexists ("callcalendar")
sleep (10000)
else
run "\program files\callcalendar.exe"
endif


Note: the if wndexists line is case sensitive, there is a difference between CallCalendar, Callcalendar & callcalendar


----------



## churka (Nov 8, 2008)

I think M2D screwed up my internet..
In internet explorer, I get a error message after trying to go to a website.
For outlook, I want to set up an account but it can't download the e-mails because IE is messed up.
And for Live Search, I can't see the maps, search, or look at any feature available. I get an error message saying "Cannot connect to server. Check your connection and try again blah blah blah"

Can you please help me? I only have Opera Mobile that works!


----------



## ruebyi (Nov 9, 2008)

*Package Creator*

Hi!
I'm messing around a bit with ivans JustMe kitchen. Now I found packagecreator 5.4 from the wiki to create my own OEM folders. 
I did this succesfully with homescreen++ and could flash the ROM after that.
But now I tried to add mortplayer... the OEM folder was created, I run the BuildOS to select my packages but now I get an error, that the setup.dll already exists in the dump folder...
can anyone help me? or perhaps give me a OEM folder of the last MortPlayer?

ruebyi

Edit.: When I try to add Mortscript OEM folder I get an error, too... Build os is not able to creat cv (or something like that) what do I have to do with my OEM packages?


----------



## timmymarsh (Nov 9, 2008)

Keland44 said:


> Is there a program out there that allows you to keep a program active regardless and if the program does get killed for it to start back up with out me having to manually
> 
> i'm trying to use im+, callcalendar, and possibly dashwire all at the same time and for some reason they won't stay open all the time i've tried SKTOOLS and added them to the do not kill list but that doesn't seem to be working any other suggestions out there?

Click to collapse



have u tried using quickmenu, i use call callender all the time and ive put that in the exceptions lis, works very well.  Call callender is auto strt on boot i belive, but ive put a short cut for it on htc home tab also


----------



## timmymarsh (Nov 9, 2008)

*co-ordinates application*

Hi All,

Thought i'd ask for help instead of just replying

I have a casio FX-795P personal computer (showing my age here.....) and of course this machine uses BASIC (those were the days.. haha).  I have written a couple of programs that help me in my day job to work out co-ordinates, bearings & distances (im a site engineer).  Whilst the casio does a great job of this, i would like a programme on my Touch Cruise to save having to carry two devices round.

Does anyone know of a a free app that does this?  Or could someone write one?  I can pm anyone with the BASIC programme to help.

Many thanks to XDA!!


----------



## nuffstylez (Nov 9, 2008)

*change buttons on dialer?? Is it possible*

Is there a way i can change on of the buttons on the dialer, the ones that says speaker on, mute, talk, note, contacts and end to a turn hands free on button.  I would like to change the note button to a turn hands free on button, is there a registry change or something that can do that, thanks???


----------



## Baboon8 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Issues Redialing*

I am a new user to the iphone theme and phone features.  It's very nice, but I'm having one issue when I try to redial someone.  If I have just finished a conversation with someone and wish to redial them back, the green 'call' does not work when I press it.

Why is this?

Thanks for any help


----------



## tcyeric (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi! I'm wondering if there is any way to remove search history from the Search program in Windows Mobile 6.1 (not live search! ). Tried searching the net for a solution but couldn't find one =(


----------



## speedytr (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm currently using w2ktask's battery bar but I want a better solution (maybe a tab in manila like the s2u2 shows). Any ideas???


----------



## MEETyA (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey,

my question is how to create themes for SPD Mobile Shell 2.1

How to open these .dat-Files and how to change the included *.bmp-files?

I tried to open these .dat-Files with Winrar and Im able to see whats inside, but I need a password to open/change the included files.

Thanks
Sven


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 12, 2008)

*HTC Home, Contacts tab*

I have HTC Home installed as a plug-in in my Ultimatelaunch configuration. I upgraded my ROM then reverted to the previous one (twice), ran a restore using SPB Backup (all went well) & rebooted my device (T-Mobile Wing). The problem I'm having is now the Contacts tab is not working! The "add+" icons are dark & when pressed, briefly open default contacts (just a flash) then reverts back to the previous screen (dark contacts tab). I haven't had this problem previously & was wondering what exactly I am missing (other tabs work fine). I have uninstalled & re-installed HTC Home numerous times with no luck. Someone please point me in the right direction, as I use the photo dialer quite frequently! Thanks in advance!


----------



## devish46 (Nov 12, 2008)

*tutorial needed*

can anyone tell me how to make skins for manilla 2d??or can anyone provide any link??
  thanx in advance


----------



## Nixeus (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi,


How knowing if a device use DiskOnChip flash, or not ?

Great thanks !


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## marwspam (Nov 12, 2008)

*Refresh storage card programs?*

I have installed TomTom navigator on my storage card, then i installed a new image. On my new image, i can run the program from storage card\program files, but it will not show up under start-> programs.

Is there any way to refresh the programs earlier installed on my storage card, so i can hotbutton, etc?


----------



## pjcforpres (Nov 12, 2008)

*I can't wait to get cooking!*

I am looking at getting 1 of 3 phones in a couple weeks, either a Touch Pro, TyTN II, or waiting for an X1... I am currently a BB user, and thus new to the world of cooked ROMs for a phone.

My big question is this, is it possible with a WinMo 6.1 phone to OTA download these cooked ROM's, HardSPL's, etc., with my phone to a SD card and then flash my phone with it?

My at home PC isn't the most stable computer in the world, and tends to go nuts every time I download something... and to make a long story short, I am getting a new one after the 1st of the year when my buddy can build it for me, but in the meantime I would like to get some cooked ROM's working on my phone.

I have a second question, the TyTN II I am looking at is factory unlocked with WinMo 6.1 on it from HTC... It has a TouchFlo settings tab, but all you can adjust is sound, and it doesn't seem to have the same TouchFlo as the Touch Pro I am looking at... is there a difference between the two?  The Touch Pro lets you slide your finger up and get a flip through menu, and the TyTN II doesn't...  Was the TyTN II I was messing with just messing up, or is it there are two TouchFlo's, and thus a  difference between TouchFlo and TouchFlo 3D?  And if it is a different version, is it possible to get TouchFlo 3D on the TyTN II?


----------



## sp8805 (Nov 13, 2008)

Question, heh:

What is a ROM? And can you answer anything else I might possibly ask about it. 

In fact just inform me on what I need to know, or point me in that direction. I've had a TyTN II for the longest, and it's pretty stock. A while back, a co-worker let me use his for a while. Let's just say I need a good schooling on some basics for customizing my phone to it's fullest. I recently purchased a Touch HD to have on the side, and decided to do what can be done with it. 

So yeah, please help. No need to be gentle, I realize this is like jumping into a crayon box asking: "what's a color?"

THANKS.


----------



## tony1985 (Nov 13, 2008)

Does anybody know how to change the bars on the top and bottom of the screen to different colors and possibly give them the "3d" effect they have on the xperia silver theme. I want to make them have that 3d glossy effect but be black. I downloaded a simple skin that's supposed to make them black and glossy on any wm6.1 device but instead they went gray just like the xperia silver theme.
any suggestions?

thanks


----------



## Gardenhoser (Nov 14, 2008)

*Text problems*

I am not quite sure what went wrong with my phone, I currently am running Touch-It on the Wing and all of the sudden today I couldn't get into my text messages and MMS messages... I can do everything else on the phone including browsing the apps and all that Jazz, but I cannot send/receive texts and cannot get into the text or MMS folders to look at the settings.

Thanks for any help,
Adam


----------



## joel2009 (Nov 14, 2008)

sp8805 said:


> Question, heh:
> 
> What is a ROM? And can you answer anything else I might possibly ask about it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



--READ THE WIKI--


all the knowlege you will ever need can be found there


----------



## Gardenhoser (Nov 14, 2008)

*Text unproblems...*

Sorry if I wasted anyones time on this, but I just went through my File Explorer and deleted a bunch of things that I downloaded in the past week because I figured without a hard reset that would be the easiest way to fix this.

Thanks to anyone who spent any time trying to help though,
Adam


----------



## joel2009 (Nov 14, 2008)

IrishCarBomb said:


> I am looking at getting 1 of 3 phones in a couple weeks, either a Touch Pro, TyTN II, or waiting for an X1... I am currently a BB user, and thus new to the world of cooked ROMs for a phone.
> 
> My big question is this, is it possible with a WinMo 6.1 phone to OTA download these cooked ROM's, HardSPL's, etc., with my phone to a SD card and then flash my phone with it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes you can flash from an sd card, you will need a blank sd card though (you will need to reformat it to make sure nothing is on it to create problems)


----------



## joel2009 (Nov 14, 2008)

marwspam said:


> I have installed TomTom navigator on my storage card, then i installed a new image. On my new image, i can run the program from storage card\program files, but it will not show up under start-> programs.
> 
> Is there any way to refresh the programs earlier installed on my storage card, so i can hotbutton, etc?

Click to collapse



create a shortcut for it and place it in "\windows\start menu\"


----------



## joel2009 (Nov 14, 2008)

devish46 said:


> can anyone tell me how to make skins for manilla 2d??or can anyone provide any link??
> thanx in advance

Click to collapse



the easiest way is with m2dc, do a search for it and find it. skinnig is really just replacing the pictures with new picture (using the same name) and overwriting them m2dc allows you to keep your originals and adjusts the path in the xml (resource file)


----------



## mzshortay (Nov 14, 2008)

*Compatable memory card?*

I just purchased a HTC Fuze, and since I like to customize my phone, and get the most use out of it, I'm thinking of purchasing a new memory card, for the one I had for my Tilt is only 2 GB. 

On one site, there is a 4 GB micro*SDHC* (microSD High-Capacity) memory card on sale. I was wondering if anyone knows if this one is compatable with the Fuze, as it is a High Capacity card...and not a regualr SD card. I rather not go through purchasing one, and it doesn't work. Thanks!


----------



## ruebyi (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi Guys!

I hope it's just a short Question:
I flashed the JustMe ROM and now my alarms are only ringing one time and then my phone is quite again  But thats not enough to get me out of my bed!
The Checkbox in the clock\Alarms\sounds\repeat is checked, but this is not helping me! Is there a reg key I have to change? or to add?

ruebyi


----------



## ruebyi (Nov 14, 2008)

mzshortay said:


> I just purchased a HTC Fuze, and since I like to customize my phone, and get the most use out of it, I'm thinking of purchasing a new memory card, for the one I had for my Tilt is only 2 GB.
> 
> On one site, there is a 4 GB micro*SDHC* (microSD High-Capacity) memory card on sale. I was wondering if anyone knows if this one is compatable with the Fuze, as it is a High Capacity card...and not a regualr SD card. I rather not go through purchasing one, and it doesn't work. Thanks!

Click to collapse





> Expansion Slot 	microSD™ memory card (SD 2.0 compatible)

Click to collapse



That's from the HTC Hompage, so I would suggest the 4GB SDHC Card should work! Infact i can't imagine that such a new phone is not supporting SDHC...

ruebyi


----------



## zeheres (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh nice, that fits. What SD do I need for my Herald? SD or SDHC? 

Much appreciated.


----------



## ruebyi (Nov 14, 2008)

zeheres said:


> Oh nice, that fits. What SD do I need for my Herald? SD or SDHC?
> 
> Much appreciated.

Click to collapse



some guys got a 8GB Micro SDHC Card to work!
Look for SDHC Patch in developer Forum and install this if it's not working without a patch!

ruebyi


----------



## PUNCHYS (Nov 14, 2008)

does anyone know if a blackjack 2 from at&t be configured to work on tmobile's 3g?


----------



## zeheres (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh, and second issue: Is there some Keyboard Language Fix for Opera or something? Problem is I use an English ROM but I would like to have a German keyboard (hard [email protected] Herald). Possible?

Cheers


----------



## pjcforpres (Nov 15, 2008)

*Cab for Wizard WM 5.0 SMS Sound?...*

I work as a Wireless Consultant(I sell cell phone and cell phone accessories), and I had a customer come in with an issue, and believe that it might be fixable without sending it in on warranty...

She has a HTC P4300... Wizard platform, WM 5.0, factory unlocked, 100% virigin!  It is no longer making a noise when she recieves a new SMS... I figured it was just settings, but her notificatoins sounds were all good.  I did a couple searches, and found some possible solutions, but I tried them all(Change the settings, try pressing play in the settings screen, turn off the notification, then back on, soft reset)  The only thing I didn't try was a hard reset since she games on her phone she doesn't want to loose, and doesn't have a computer to back them up with(don't ask, didn't make sense to me either).

My question is this, is there a .cab that can restore this part of the program alone?  Is there a good manager system out there that would be a round about to this?  Has anyone else had this problem?

I found a link for a .cab for a message manager system, but she doesn't seem to interested in this solution, and I am not certain if it will help.


----------



## bbobeckyj (Nov 15, 2008)

IrishCarBomb said:


> I work as a Wireless Consultant(I sell cell phone and cell phone accessories), and I had a customer come in with an issue, and believe that it might be fixable without sending it in on warranty...
> 
> She has a HTC P4300... Wizard platform, WM 5.0, factory unlocked, 100% virigin!  It is no longer making a noise when she recieves a new SMS... I figured it was just settings, but her notificatoins sounds were all good.  I did a couple searches, and found some possible solutions, but I tried them all(Change the settings, try pressing play in the settings screen, turn off the notification, then back on, soft reset)  The only thing I didn't try was a hard reset since she games on her phone she doesn't want to loose, and doesn't have a computer to back them up with(don't ask, didn't make sense to me either).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Turn the volume on!
What is a professional doing coming here for help? With a lady with a ppc only concerned about her game data? 

Seriously now though-
Does the volume work for everything else?
Check the registry?
What did she install prior to the notification failing?
Try an SPB backup (first 5 uses free) and then hard reset, check notifications, then you can choose what parts to restore from the backup, but you will still have all the data she wants to keep safe.
Also you could probably simply copy all her games' data from the device to a memory card and restore it later.


----------



## MrGansburg (Nov 16, 2008)

*XDA/WM with full QWERTY on a budget?*

Morning,

Think I've followed the posting rules - apologies if this is in the wrong section.

This is my first post here and am a complete XDA/WM novice and therefore grateful for any advice and/or pointers.

I’ve recently upgraded my mobile contract and now have unlimited web browsing. I’d really like to take advantage of this and would like a phone with a reasonable size screen for browsing and email that has a full QWERTY keyboard (preferably slide out).

The downside to all this is I have a budget of about £150 for it. 

What would be your recommendations?
Is it possible to get an older model phone and upgrade the O/S to the latest version (if required)?

Thanks in advance?

MrG


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## pjcforpres (Nov 17, 2008)

bbobeckyj said:


> Turn the volume on!
> What is a professional doing coming here for help? With a lady with a ppc only concerned about her game data?
> 
> Seriously now though-
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you! I ran an SPB backup for her, hard reset, and it started working again! As well, nothing else was not working right, and her volume was on... 

And as a professional, I don't feel as though it is my job to just sell the phones, I believe I should be able to work them and manipulate them properly.  I don't have near the knowledge base I would like for WM devices, so I started searching the web for answers and found this site. 

Also, I am planning on getting my first WM device shortly, and am anxious to start enjoying the wonderful world of cooked ROMs, but have no hands on experience, so I'm flying extra blind when such issues arise... There is only so much that can be gained until you start doing it, and until then a lot of stuff is nothing more than a mental image and concept, which means that a lot of this isn't set in my mind as a firm reality and thus easily overlooked... Essentially give me a couple months and I promise to be a productive member of this community.


----------



## timmymarsh (Nov 17, 2008)

MrGansburg said:


> Morning,
> 
> Think I've followed the posting rules - apologies if this is in the wrong section.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



WOW £150? good luck with that one mate! if money was no object i would buy HTC TD with a fold out or bluetooth keyboard, the screen size is perfect.. If that didnt float you boat then the Touch Dia Pro (it has a slide out keyboard).  If you need to stick to your 150 quid, then goto ebay ( always shop wisely) and get a second hand tytn II.  My mate got a Orange locked one for £80.  It was a little bruised shall we say, but the screen was perfect.  THen goto the the kaiser section (tytn II) and CID unlock your phone (use the guide) and then smile with glee as you use it on your network! (donate to the maker of the app if succesful)

If your feeling brave after getting used to your device, try one of the many good cooked roms, they work well on the Tytn II.  I helped my mate get started and now he is a flash-a-holic!

GOOD LUCK & ENJOY.


----------



## MrGansburg (Nov 17, 2008)

timmymarsh said:


> WOW £150? good luck with that one mate! if money was no object i would buy HTC TD with a fold out or bluetooth keyboard, the screen size is perfect.. If that didnt float you boat then the Touch Dia Pro (it has a slide out keyboard).  If you need to stick to your 150 quid, then goto ebay ( always shop wisely) and get a second hand tytn II.  My mate got a Orange locked one for £80.  It was a little bruised shall we say, but the screen was perfect.  THen goto the the kaiser section (tytn II) and CID unlock your phone (use the guide) and then smile with glee as you use it on your network! (donate to the maker of the app if succesful)
> 
> If your feeling brave after getting used to your device, try one of the many good cooked roms, they work well on the Tytn II.  I helped my mate get started and now he is a flash-a-holic!
> 
> GOOD LUCK & ENJOY.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply.

I was fancying the HTC Touch Pro (it looks stunning) but simply can't stretch to that budget so a 2nd hand Tytn II is exactly what I've been looking for over the past day or so. Got my eyes on a few so fingers crossed...

Don't mind a locked device as it was when I was looking for possible ways to unlock it that I found this site. Don't mind having a go at flashing etc but will have to read aplenty first to make sure I don't brick it.

I was also going to run any potential phone's IMEI through that CheckMend service to see whether ot not it had been registered nicked.

I shall make my purchase and will be back...


----------



## tony1985 (Nov 18, 2008)

*3rd Time Posting, Imgonna Keep Posting Till I Get A Reply*

Does anybody know how to change the bars on the top and bottom of the screen to different colors and possibly give them the "3d" effect they have on the xperia silver theme. I want to make them have that 3d glossy effect but be black. I downloaded a simple skin that's supposed to make them black and glossy on any wm6.1 device but instead they went gray just like the xperia silver theme.
any suggestions?

thanks
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## bbobeckyj (Nov 19, 2008)

tony1985 said:


> Does anybody know how to change the bars on the top and bottom of the screen to different colors and possibly give them the "3d" effect they have on the xperia silver theme. I want to make them have that 3d glossy effect but be black. I downloaded a simple skin that's supposed to make them black and glossy on any wm6.1 device but instead they went gray just like the xperia silver theme.
> any suggestions?
> 
> thanks
> Edit/Delete Message

Click to collapse



google UITweaker


----------



## avenger2540 (Nov 27, 2008)

*RC30 ?*

Please I Need Some Guide Me To Get The Rc30 On My G1 And Explain To Me How To Do It Step By Step, I Know You Guys Post Like How To Do It But I Need To Know How I Boot My Phone And Other Stuff,i Download Image Mod Like The Recovery Image To My Pc And Then I Put In To My Phone But I Don T See It So Please If Someone Can Help Me With This I Will Thanks Much. If


----------



## MrGansburg (Nov 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *timmymarsh*
WOW £150? good luck with that one mate! if money was no object i would buy HTC TD with a fold out or bluetooth keyboard, the screen size is perfect.. If that didnt float you boat then the Touch Dia Pro (it has a slide out keyboard). If you need to stick to your 150 quid, then goto ebay ( always shop wisely) and get a second hand tytn II. My mate got a Orange locked one for £80. It was a little bruised shall we say, but the screen was perfect. THen goto the the kaiser section (tytn II) and CID unlock your phone (use the guide) and then smile with glee as you use it on your network! (donate to the maker of the app if succesful)

If your feeling brave after getting used to your device, try one of the many good cooked roms, they work well on the Tytn II. I helped my mate get started and now he is a flash-a-holic!

GOOD LUCK & ENJOY.



MrGansburg said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I was fancying the HTC Touch Pro (it looks stunning) but simply can't stretch to that budget so a 2nd hand Tytn II is exactly what I've been looking for over the past day or so. Got my eyes on a few so fingers crossed...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Got (what I think) is a good one from a reliable seller from eBay. Spent a while looking and reading here and went for it using Olipro's Kaiser SIM/CID Unlocker & Changer - works a treat. Cheers, timmymarsh - onto ROMs next...


----------



## timmymarsh (Nov 28, 2008)

> Got (what I think) is a good one from a reliable seller from eBay. Spent a while looking and reading here and went for it using Olipro's Kaiser SIM/CID Unlocker & Changer - works a treat. Cheers, timmymarsh - onto ROMs next...

Click to collapse



No problem my friend.  Welcom to the freedom of choosing whatever you want...my mate has the hyperdragon III and he loves it....so maybe worth a try.  Flashing is no more complex than the unlocking you have already done....beware tho, it is addictive trying lots of roms

Let em know what you went for.


----------



## rhoff412 (Nov 29, 2008)

*a few questions*

I am a newb. I'm almost sure I get the metaphor with brick, but how does this happen? I'm guessing it's totally irreversable? How is it that hardspl loads onto the phone through a windows sync? Sorry, I just have no idea.

I got an att fuze and I'd like to flash a new rom but i'm pretty freaked out about doing it. Did you say that I would need to flash a new radio as well? I'd like to get a good understanding of what I'm doing before doing this. Any things online I can read about this on? I already read this tutorial and looked up some defintions and read all the posts before mine.

P.S. I'm also looking into rerouting the Push to talk button> I know this is done through the registry files, but how? Is there like a command prompt for pocket pcs? or do I make an exe or something on my pc then copy and paste it into a folder like "kaiser tweaks"?


----------



## fleshdeep (Nov 30, 2008)

Very simple question I have. Is anybody here looking into the Samsung Behold to get it open sourced?


----------



## timmymarsh (Nov 30, 2008)

I





> am a newb. I'm almost sure I get the metaphor with brick, but how does this happen? I'm guessing it's totally irreversable? How is it that hardspl loads onto the phone through a windows sync? Sorry, I just have no idea.
> 
> I got an att fuze and I'd like to flash a new rom but i'm pretty freaked out about doing it. Did you say that I would need to flash a new radio as well? I'd like to get a good understanding of what I'm doing before doing this. Any things online I can read about this on? I already read this tutorial and looked up some defintions and read all the posts before mine.

Click to collapse



Do search and read the wiki on how to unlock & hardspl, then read on how to flash a rom and what kind is best for you.  Did you google "att fuze roms"? i did and it brought up many results Have fun and take your time to read and understand, believe me the info is here but you need to take time.


----------



## rhoff412 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Still confused?*



timmymarsh said:


> I
> 
> Do search and read the wiki on how to unlock & hardspl, then read on how to flash a rom and what kind is best for you.  Did you google "att fuze roms"? i did and it brought up many results Have fun and take your time to read and understand, believe me the info is here but you need to take time.

Click to collapse



Thanks. I really like how much help everyone is. I usually read for about a half hour befor asking a question here. A few questions I think that would help all noobs:

What is the differece between flashing a new rom and just changing registries in WM (other than looks)?

What exactly happens when a phone is bricked? I ask exactly because everyone just says that it did not go through right. I get that, but what is "it" that happens to the phone/ why is it irreversible? The most programming experiance I have is with C and things like the arduino. Those cannot be permanently broken unless it's physical.

Once Hardspl is ?flashed? (right word for an spl?) and done and good is it still possible to completely brick a phone while just trying to flash a new rom?

If I have a warranty issue and flash the original rom back onto the phone, will the techs be able to see that it's hard spl on the phone and not their spl?

(On the warranty thing): If my phone becomes completely unoperational (wont turn on), will I be able to flash the original rom without being able to directly input on the phone(push buttons/ screen etc.)?

Sorry for the dumb noob questions, but I have no idea about alot of things and can't seem to find them here or on google.

Trying to avoid posting in two places unless you request: In the FAQ tab, you all should have a little Noob info thing to answer dumb questions like mine so you don't have to explain over and over again something relative to a little kid asking why repeatedly.


----------



## rhoff412 (Dec 1, 2008)

Sorry I forgot a question. If I did a hard reset, the rom remains on the phone right? But what about the registry changes? They are reset to whatever WM had them set to correct? Or is it the rom that sets them originally?

Thanks so much for dealing with me. I hope after dec 11th (last day of finals) I can devote some time to this and maybe make a noob guide from all of the answers.


----------



## e3esxt02 (Dec 2, 2008)

ka911 said:


> 0Oh, one more [Question], I have HTC TOUCH from verizon ( I love this phone) anyway, the one thing I want to fix in this phone is I need to add some Cities zip code that it does not have, is there any patch file I can run to up-date all USA cities for Weather?

Click to collapse




help! i didn't see any one answer this.


----------



## timmymarsh (Dec 3, 2008)

e3esxt02 said:


> help! i didn't see any one answer this.

Click to collapse



Try this, may help http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=319187


----------



## timmymarsh (Dec 3, 2008)

> Thanks. I really like how much help everyone is. I usually read for about a half hour befor asking a question here. A few questions I think that would help all noobs:

Click to collapse



Dude, half an hour reading is not enough  XDA will always try and help if you helo yourself, sometimes i have looked for hours before asking for help.



> What is the differece between flashing a new rom and just changing registries in WM (other than looks)?

Click to collapse



Do search the wiki about flashing roms, the info is there.  basically no matter how many reg changes you make, looks, performance and how the rom behaves is what the rom is.



> What exactly happens when a phone is bricked? I ask exactly because everyone just says that it did not go through right. I get that, but what is "it" that happens to the phone/ why is it irreversible? The most programming experiance I have is with C and things like the arduino. Those cannot be permanently broken unless it's physical.

Click to collapse



Bricked, or doorstop or paperweight, what ever you want to use it for has usually occured becuase you have made an error such as (for example on a prophet) flashing G4 rom on a G3 device (yes it has been done lots of times).  If you look up IPL, SPL and what these functions are you will understand why bricking occurs.



> Once Hardspl is ?flashed? (right word for an spl?) and done and good is it still possible to completely brick a phone while just trying to flash a new rom?

Click to collapse



Yes if youve been a complete arse and tried to flash a rom not for your device (it has been done, mad i know) but if you have the right rom for your device it is unlikley.  You might get stuck on bootloader (tri colour screen) but this is normally recoverable.  I flashed my prophet with a new rom recently and this happened, i just take out the battery and put it into bootloader manually then flash again and it worked.  I forget your device now, but READ READ and READ.



> If I have a warranty issue and flash the original rom back onto the phone, will the techs be able to see that it's hard spl on the phone and not their spl?

Click to collapse



Im tired now... yes they will be able to tell and even if you flash an original rom, i do belive they can still tell, although not so obvious.



> (On the warranty thing): If my phone becomes completely unoperational (wont turn on), will I be able to flash the original rom without being able to directly input on the phone(push buttons/ screen etc.)?

Click to collapse



As above, i would never recomend flashing a device in warranty, but hey, i did it haha, but i read for HOURS and HOURS and made an informed decision.



> Sorry for the dumb noob questions, but I have no idea about alot of things and can't seem to find them here or on google.

Click to collapse



ALL your answers are on here, you need to spend longer searching and learn how the search works, the wiki is great too.  Sometimes how you word a search makes all the difference.



> Sorry I forgot a question. If I did a hard reset, the rom remains on the phone right? But what about the registry changes? They are reset to whatever WM had them set to correct? Or is it the rom that sets them originally?

Click to collapse



Hard reset will revert the rom back to its original state, that is like it was after you flashed it.  All programs, reg changes will be lost, so back up!!

I have said it before, spend TIME reading, please, even in different sections you will pick up knowledge and see silly mistakes some people have made.  You dont need to do a noob guide, there are loads on here!!  I spent about 6 days solid reading before i flashed for the first time.

Apologies to all reading for the long post, just doing my bit for the good of the community.....


----------



## rhoff412 (Dec 4, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks for the help. I was kind of hoping for an complete intro guide somewhere. Started reading the glossary and will try to make better searches. Thanks for the patience.


----------



## ms64o (Dec 4, 2008)

*Api hook doesnt work*

Hi there, 
I try to write a hook dll to inject some code in API functions. I have build a DLL, which is injected in filesys.exe and replaces the pointer for e.g. CreateDirectory (Api 20 Method 2). But nothing happens if I create a new folder 
 If I check the API sets in an other function they keep unchanged. I assume I miss a part which makes the API set global.
Any help would be welcome
ms64o


----------



## Sonic1971 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Unlock-tool on my HTC HD*

I have a question that I cannot seem to find an answer to. I have recently bought a HTC Touch HD. (ROM 1.14.404.3)
My company enabled push-mail so that I receive my business emails. Part of installing this meant I had to confirm the security policy. This policy means the phone locks every 15 minutes. I cannot skip this setting because it is greyed out. 

As you can understand, this is a very irritating setting, especially when navigating with my device.
Anybody got any idea's on how to change this setting (and still retain my company push-email?)

Regards,
Sonic


----------



## bbobeckyj (Dec 5, 2008)

Sonic1971 said:


> I have a question that I cannot seem to find an answer to. I have recently bought a HTC Touch HD. (ROM 1.14.404.3)
> My company enabled push-mail so that I receive my business emails. Part of installing this meant I had to confirm the security policy. This policy means the phone locks every 15 minutes. I cannot skip this setting because it is greyed out.
> 
> As you can understand, this is a very irritating setting, especially when navigating with my device.
> ...

Click to collapse



you can reg edit or use (for example) schap's config tool, change the security warning setting to off


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## amir_70 (Dec 7, 2008)

I install some Theme for touch flo 2d from customizer and now i want to delete this theme and back to original theme . how i can do  ?


----------



## timmymarsh (Dec 7, 2008)

bbobeckyj said:


> you can reg edit or use (for example) schap's config tool, change the security warning setting to off

Click to collapse



I tried this using adv config and this does not work.  I have looked in the registry but not sure what keys to alter, can you point me in the right direction please? Many thanks.


----------



## ms64o (Dec 8, 2008)

*Api hook doesnt work*

Forget it, using release instead of debug binaries works wonders...
ms64o



ms64o said:


> Hi there,
> I try to write a hook dll to inject some code in API functions. I have build a DLL, which is injected in filesys.exe and replaces the pointer for e.g. CreateDirectory (Api 20 Method 2). But nothing happens if I create a new folder
> If I check the API sets in an other function they keep unchanged. I assume I miss a part which makes the API set global.
> Any help would be welcome
> ms64o

Click to collapse


----------



## calcop (Dec 21, 2008)

l3v5y said:


> On your storage card, create a folder called "2577" (I think it's that for ARM processors) and place the exe in that folder you want to execute. Call it "AutoRun.exe" now, every time the storage card is inserted, that program will be run.

Click to collapse



Someone can explain me why on my htc hd the file autorun.exe(should install IIWPO) on 2577 folder doesn't start when SD is inserted?thanks


----------



## lalek (Dec 28, 2008)

*n00b Q*

can someone please tell me what is bricked device and if i try to flash and by some chance brick my phone, is there any way back? tx


----------



## joel2009 (Dec 28, 2008)

A bricked device is just that: a brick (a very expesive paper weight)

If a phone is trully bricked then no, there is nothign you can do to recover it.
If you can put the phone into the boot loader than you can fix it.


----------



## timmymarsh (Dec 28, 2008)

Sonic1971 said:


> I have a question that I cannot seem to find an answer to. I have recently bought a HTC Touch HD. (ROM 1.14.404.3)
> My company enabled push-mail so that I receive my business emails. Part of installing this meant I had to confirm the security policy. This policy means the phone locks every 15 minutes. I cannot skip this setting because it is greyed out.
> 
> As you can understand, this is a very irritating setting, especially when navigating with my device.
> ...

Click to collapse



Bump..... anyone know how to get rid of this.  I removed the settings from active sync so it no longer connects to my exchange server, but the lock settings are still active and greyed out???  Anyone know of the reg key to disable the lock?


----------



## matumartin14 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Sprint diamond*

What differences does it have compared with htc touch diamond?
Is it unlockable? I mean SIM?


----------



## mightyez (Dec 29, 2008)

hi guys i am new to the site so i apologise is this has been asked and anwsered before.
i have an xperia x1, i have seen on the site that youtube and the htc keyboard can be downloaded for the x1.
i have tried doing this but it downloads abit then starts again, i am just wondering do i open it or save it?
and if i save it where too?
or what is the process to get this on my phone?


----------



## joel2009 (Dec 30, 2008)

timmymarsh said:


> Bump..... anyone know how to get rid of this.  I removed the settings from active sync so it no longer connects to my exchange server, but the lock settings are still active and greyed out???  Anyone know of the reg key to disable the lock?

Click to collapse



What exactly do you mean it locks... like the screen locks or the connects drops....

I don't have an hd but i can try and help


----------



## timmymarsh (Dec 31, 2008)

joel2009 said:


> What exactly do you mean it locks... like the screen locks or the connects drops....
> 
> I don't have an hd but i can try and help

Click to collapse



Well my exhange server has security restrictions so the device lock was enabled, i chose simple 4 digit lock for ease of use.  It locks after 1 hour (the maximum time allowed by server).

I have removed the server settings from active sync, as i no longer use it for work.  The device lock app is still active and the box where you can select to use lock or not is greyed out.  I assume that the security settings impossed by my works exchange server are still activated.  I guess there must be a reg setting to make this inactive, but cannot find where (i dont mind reg changes but some are a bit extreme!)

Thanks Joel, and happy new to everyone (in advance)


----------



## lalek (Dec 31, 2008)

*CID unlocked?*

i did everything that was in this post (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=2415645&postcount=3) and now i "upgraded" my device info from 

Touch version   : Elf 
Device ID       : ELF030000 
CID             : T-MOBL11 
IPL             : 1.13.0002 
SPL             : 1.13.0000 
ROM Version     : 1.13.121.2 
ExtROM Version  : 1.13.121.102 

to

Touch version   : Elf 
Device ID       : ELF030000 
CID             : T-MOBL11 
IPL             : 2.26.0002 
SPL             : 2.26.0000pof 
ROM Version     : 1.13.121.2 
ExtROM Version  : 1.13.121.102 

does the new IPL and SPL mean that my phone now is CID unlocked and how can i check it?

I do all this coz i want to flash Onyx 4.1.4 Ultimate rom. Thanks!

Edit: I did want to try this method (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=1695355&postcount=1) but it seems that the link for the mtty tool is broken and i couldn't find it elsewhere


----------



## joel2009 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Disabling device lock*



timmymarsh said:


> Well my exhange server has security restrictions so the device lock was enabled, i chose simple 4 digit lock for ease of use.  It locks after 1 hour (the maximum time allowed by server).
> 
> I have removed the server settings from active sync, as i no longer use it for work.  The device lock app is still active and the box where you can select to use lock or not is greyed out.  I assume that the security settings impossed by my works exchange server are still activated.  I guess there must be a reg setting to make this inactive, but cannot find where (i dont mind reg changes but some are a bit extreme!)
> 
> Thanks Joel, and happy new to everyone (in advance)

Click to collapse




I found this:

First enable the box again to untick it:

HKLM\Security\Policies\00001023

0 = Enabled; 1 = Disabled

Then install the cab below (Zenee.com Stay Unlock.cab) and soft reset your device.

This program will prevent the lock to be activated again.


Download


----------



## lalek (Jan 2, 2009)

lalek said:


> i did everything that was in this post (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=2415645&postcount=3) and now i "upgraded" my device info from
> 
> Touch version   : Elf
> Device ID       : ELF030000
> ...

Click to collapse



"SOLVED"  ok i was asking something that i already knew. probably i just wanted somebody to give me a GO to do my first flash. Well I did it this morning and i'm feeling great. faster device, lots of free memory, everything previously that needed lots of adjustments and installs (like youtube, miniopera...) works great on my new ROM.


----------



## gonsas1978 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi to all !
I need your help to find a software for Pocket PC (freeware or paid) to meet the following objective: 

I have a friend who has some hearing difficulties and sometimes he has some difficulties in meetings to hear the interlocutors especially if the other person is away from him or if the room has poor acoustics. 
Since he has a PDA, I remembered if there would be a software that captures the voices / conversations of other people through pda micro and transforming the voice into text on the PDA. 

It was like having a conversation but with subtitles in support pda 

More complete even if the software would be functional to conversations in foreign languages, that is, we are talking to another person who speaks for example in English and the software captures the voice and automatically translates to Portuguese or other language on pda what that person has said. Is it possible? This software exists? 

Thank you for your help and sorry for my poor english!
Gonsas


----------



## timmymarsh (Jan 2, 2009)

*SOLVED*



joel2009 said:


> Download

Click to collapse



Joel, many thanks my friend.  This worked, after installing the BAC i was able to uncheck the tick in the lock screen, the setting had been restored.  Worked like a treat!


----------



## joel2009 (Jan 2, 2009)

np, anytime


----------



## GregTHEnewGUY (Jan 3, 2009)

*Softbank SMS, S!mail, cprog.exe and contacts view help*

I have an X05HT and i am in love with it.. the only thing is i don't read japanese.... I purchased SelMUI version 2.2 (Kinda like CE-Star which changes UI from Japanese to english... made by Mobem....) and it worked.  My problem is when i installed that software i am no longer able to access my Softbank SMS or S!Mail and folders... i can recieve emails but i can't respond.... 

The only thing i can do is switch back to Japanse but when i do that the program soft resets the phone..... EVERY TIME (VERY ANNOYING)

also i noticed that when it rebooted after soft reset an error messge popped up "An error occuried with cprog.exe"  Is there anything i can do to get this running properly?

all your assistance is greatly appreciated

very respectfully,
GregTHEnewGUY


----------



## cvinay83 (Jan 3, 2009)

*ATHER help me out in installing*

guys out there ..please help me out in installing windows mobile 6.1 diamond edition .. as i am an not much aware bt have some basic idea .... i use O2 XDA2 with WM2003SE ... i need step by step installation ....

thanks in advance


----------



## Flipme23 (Jan 3, 2009)

*HTC Touch Pro/Fuze*

I recently purchased this phone, and currently trying to mess around with it. I installed M2DC so that I may use a custom skin. However when I run M2DC and choose my custom skin to apply, the phone interface doesn't load. I think TouchFlo isn't loading so I just have a the stock background and the menu options but no interface. I had to do a full reset so that TouchFlo functions correctly again. Is there anything that I am doing wrong?


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## ilNebbioso (Jan 8, 2009)

*Using a bluetooth headset makes the phone go into silent mode*

Hello everybody.
I'm using an HTC Touch (Elf) since more than two years. I also successfully cooked different roms on it, without any problem. Actually, I'm using this one.

But, since I moved to 6.1 with last TWO roms, I noticed a problem.

I normally use a Bluetooth headset (Plantronics 640) to make/receive calls. Normally phone is always in Vibrate mode. 

So, when I finish a call (no matter if received or done) using the Bluetooth headset, my Elf goes from vibrate to silent mode. 

This happens ONLY when using the Bluetooth headset: never without it

As you can imagine, this is very annoying. 

I also found a post on this external forum where some people encounter the same problem with different phones/headsets, but nobody has helped them.

Does anybody have an idea how to solve it or which app caused it?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## timmymarsh (Jan 8, 2009)

joel2009 said:


> I found this:
> 
> First enable the box again to untick it:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whilst this did the trick, after a week of testing i found this drastically reduced battery time, must be a memory leak or something (battery was red hot), so had to unistall....never mind, back to the unlock screen.  Thanks for your efforts tho Joel.


----------



## Astronout (Jan 8, 2009)

*Backup Text Messages to MS Exchange*

Hi Guys,

I've been looking for this for a while now, and I can't seem to find it anywhere. 

So here it goes: is there any way to back up / synchronise text messages (and preferably call history as well) to the exchange server in real time?

I used Sprite Archie for a while to achieve a similar effect, but it had as main disadvantage that it worked only one way, rather than e.g. synchronise. There are programs (e.g. Jeyo Mobile Companion) that synchronise your text messages to Outlook, but unfortunately to a seperate pst file.

Hope you can help me out. Thanks in advance!


----------



## timmymarsh (Jan 9, 2009)

Astronout said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've been looking for this for a while now, and I can't seem to find it anywhere.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Right. Now im not aware of being able to do this via exchange, but i used to have a program (not freeware but about 20$) that when active sync with computer would create a folder in your outlook folder with all the texts in.  If you device was still synced, you could then send and receive new texts via out look, which was pretty cool.  erm try googling true connect and check it out.


----------



## Mechcondrid (Jan 10, 2009)

ok ive been usuing DCDs roms since i got my titan and with his new rom 3.3.4 im reading in the thread that he got banned and gave up on this rom and made a new one where do i get this new rom and has he really been banned? just clueless here so dont bite my head off if im violation some unwritten rule about not talking about it


----------



## READREADERS (Jan 11, 2009)

*flamed*



l3v5y said:


> Damnit! Some of us like flaming people
> 
> Good idea though, and I hope to be able to help...

Click to collapse



dont flaming get you banned


----------



## Silicant3D (Jan 12, 2009)

*Question: Where can I find WinCE.NLS file structure documentation?*

Hello,

      Where can I find the WinCE.NLS file structure documentation? 
I would like to understand what is contained in this file before I consider replacing or modifying it. 

      Sincerely,

            Silicant3D


----------



## Duztenz (Jan 13, 2009)

*Question on X1a-Voice Command through BT*

Nooby who just got an X1 after months of failed attempts. Excited about the phone and have already installed several aps. One of which is Voice Command 1.6. 

I have two questions regarding this program:

1. It appears I downloaded the UK version by accident and the program wants to always add a zero to each number I dial. Is there a way to remove this "assistance"? Or do I have to pay for another download of the US version?

2. I cannot seem to initiate any voice commands through a BT headset. I am using a Jawbone 2. It pairs fine and I get the audio from the phone through the headset, but the Voice Command program is useless without being able to initiate, speak and hear, through the BT headset. 

Any ideas???


----------



## Duztenz (Jan 13, 2009)

*X1a using Voice Command-addition*

...and I have tried a reg edit, changing the "BTAGExtModule" to "vcbthag.dll". I found this in another thread, however this did not fix the problem. 

Thank you for any help you can provide.


----------



## lcarter0604 (Jan 13, 2009)

*noobie question*

brand new at this and looking to get the correct software for making the graphics (for doing icons and backgrounds).  what do you guys suggest...thanks for the help you guys rock!


----------



## Girvo (Jan 13, 2009)

With all the Android ports floating around, is it actually possible to *replace* Windows Mobile with Android on any handset? Or is Haret our only way?


----------



## supermanage (Jan 14, 2009)

*bluetooth printing question*

I have the HTC Fuze, and it comes stock with JETCET PRINT 5.  However, I never configured it (never even ran the application).  Meanwhile, I have my computer (with bluetooth dongle) paired with the phone, and can do audio streaming, FTP, etc.

I was in my messaging on my fuze when I noticed in the context menu (tap and hold) there is an option "Print via Bluetooth..."  I selected it, and it found my computer, and asked me paper type, number of copies, etc.. and then it immediately printed from my usb printer attached to the computer.  The phone accessed the "PIM Item Transfer" service on the computer to print, which I didn't think had anything to do with printers.

When I go to configure JETCET PRINT, it seems like it will only recognize Bluetooth printers.  I did the search for devices and my computer did not come up.  If I try to use the "Print..." option in the context menu in File Explorer, it comes up with a blank list of printers to choose (I think that uses JETCET).

I also notice that in the "Pictures and Videos" application there are two options: "Print..." and "Print via Bluetooth..."  I tried "Print via Bluetooth..." (which worked for messaging) and "Print..." came up with the same blank list of printers like in File Explorer.  Neither one worked for the image I tried to print, but it did send the image to my computer.

My question is...what is the option in my messaging menu "Print via Bluetooth..." from if it's not from JETCET.  If WinMo already has built in print support, I would like to know how to use it (if possible) in more places on the phone.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Blackspider (Jan 14, 2009)

*What is touchflo manila 2d*

hey guys i tried searching the site but i failed 2 understand what touchflo manila 2d is all about. since im new in the site i would appreciate if anyone can update my knowledge.
thanks in advance


----------



## joel2009 (Jan 15, 2009)

Blackspider said:


> hey guys i tried searching the site but i failed 2 understand what touchflo manila 2d is all about. since im new in the site i would appreciate if anyone can update my knowledge.
> thanks in advance

Click to collapse



It is a today screen replacement


----------



## joel2009 (Jan 15, 2009)

Girvo said:


> With all the Android ports floating around, is it actually possible to *replace* Windows Mobile with Android on any handset? Or is Haret our only way?

Click to collapse



No, currently haret is the only way to run linux on our devices..... on most devices i is not stable enough to even replace windows mobile, so there isn't a very big need for it yet.


----------



## Silicant3D (Jan 15, 2009)

*Question: Where can I find WinCE.NLS file structure documentation?*

FYI, I found a nice overview of the WinCE 6.0 build process. 

http://www.synnex.com.tw/oem/mic_lin...E6.0 MOC.pdf

Anyway, I am still looking for a more detailed file specification. Your suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## joscopp (Jan 15, 2009)

*welcome to this site*



lcarter0604 said:


> brand new at this and looking to get the correct software for making the graphics (for doing icons and backgrounds). what do you guys suggest...thanks for the help you guys rock!

Click to collapse



*1- Put up your profile*
*2- go to the section of your DEVICE.*
*3- start reading all fixed posts, on the top of the page.*
*4- Then ask your questions if you do not find your request.*

Good luck


----------



## cjclark (Jan 16, 2009)

*audio not working 8525 schap's 4.31*

The external speaker isn't working with the custom ROM, i.e. not ringing with incoming call. Is there a setting or registry setting I need to change to get it to work? 
Rom date 10/3/07
Radio 1.16.00.00
Protocol 32.53.7018.01h


----------



## disceptre (Jan 17, 2009)

*can someone help me install ifonz on my phone*

its a samsung i760 with WM6

i know how to put apps and themes on my phone. 
i bought ifonz 1.1.2 and it came in a .zip file with a .exe file in it

it gives me thiis when i have activesync open and try to install






i click "ok" and this is what i get and i cant do anything but close it





Then when i try to put the whole .zip file on my phone and install it, it says
"an unexpected error has occured in ifonz.exe. Select quit and restart this program or select "details" for more information

anybody have any advice? thanks in advance

oh ya. i have .net 3.5


----------



## hotrod101 (Jan 17, 2009)

disceptre said:


> *can someone help me install ifonz on my phone*
> 
> its a samsung i760 with WM6
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your first mistake was paying for IPhonz - It is freeware found on this site
http://translate.google.com/transla...p://thedogcorner.blogspot.com/&langpair=it|en


This is the latest XDA Thread on IPhonz
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=436656
Download IPhonz again as it is simply a cab and easy to install just by putting the cab on your device and clicking the cab once on your device and following instructions to install as with all other cabs.

Sorry you got ripped off by paying for IPhonz - You should try to get your money back, although, I would be surprized if you do.  Good luck

Edit:  Sorry, I just read a bit on the Iphonz developers home page and it seems he got rid of cab version and you just put the program right to your device and run it - Read from first link I provided - SSJ5Trunks blog which has Iphonz program for download.  
Read second link to figure out how to use it and search for any answers to any further questions you may have.


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## disceptre (Jan 17, 2009)

thats the one i downloaded. i didnt pay, i just wasnt sure if i was gonna get anyone in trouble or not cuz i wasnt sure if it was freeware.

i did search as well as tinker around myself and couldnt come up with a solution. i think that file may be corrupt or something cuz i simply cant get it to work

thanks for the help. any more ideas


----------



## jamescharisse11 (Jan 18, 2009)

*spb theme*

hi, quick quistion,is there anyway to have animated weather? ...


----------



## PhoneGuy58 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Question about S2U2 latest version VGA version*

Hi everyone,

I downloaded and successfully installed S2U2 for my Sprint HTC Touch Pro.

Everything works except Caller ID does not display a FULL SCREEN image from top to bottom (though full screen is set in options) only side to side with about a half inch on the top and bottom reserved for caller id info. (which is solid text, not superimposed over the image)

How can i set Caller ID like your demo picture for fullscreen?

TIA

Jeff


----------



## PhoneGuy58 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Question about S2U2 latest version VGA version*

Seems to have been an isolated case, did that on only one contact, others seem to be ok


----------



## PhoneGuy58 (Jan 18, 2009)

*FullScreen Caller ID a little blurry*

program works great, though Fullscreen caller ID (at 3.2 megapixels is blurred)

Is there a solution?

TIA

Jeff


----------



## PhoneGuy58 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Problem solved*

Dont assign from camera to contacts, go to albums then assign

GREAT program


----------



## ddutchie (Jan 20, 2009)

*Noob Here*

I have a question

What is the difference between flashing your RADIO or your ROM
ROM is quite obvious, but what exactly does flashing your RADIO do¿

I have searched, both here and google, but cant seem to find the answer that i can fully understand.

Thanks


----------



## Addicted2xda (Jan 20, 2009)

*Contacts manager Query*

I have query (though I am a 'senior member' ):
In S60 3rd Edtn mobiles, there is an option to set ringtones to a Category or send mails to a category. Is there any registry hack or any free ware available for Vox / Gene (preferebly both ) to do that. I would prefer a registry hack though.
Thanks
waiting ...


----------



## ladyofthemists (Jan 20, 2009)

Not to sure if this is where i should be asking this or not.  Tried under the Manilla 2D customize thread already as well.  What i want to know is there a tutorial on how to make themes for Manilla 2D?  I want to do some edits to it but don't know what i need for it or how.  I have more but i hope this being answered will help me out with the rest.

Thank you very much for any and all help.
Ladymist


----------



## aamir_aw (Jan 22, 2009)

*Power Button problem*

Hello, I have a problem with O2 XDA Exec phone. It works fine as long as I don't press the power button,or the screen doesn't go off. But when I press the power button, the screen fails to get on again. Even with the screen off, the phone continues to work in the background, as the LED on top continues to blink and when I dial it from another phone the bell goes, but I can't hear the ringtone nor can receive the call. And the screen remains off untill I do a soft reset- after which it is absolutely normal untill I press the power button again. Do you have any idea why this might be happening?


----------



## claus1953 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Question regarding false voice message notification*

Hi all
I have a strange problem:
I have the cooked ROM installed as per my signature as well as M2D mentioned below in a HTC touch Elfin.
Suddendly a notification for new voice message comes up. I check my VM box and nothing is there. Then i delete the notification in HKCU/system/messages/VM by setting the counter to 0. Later the same notification comes up again or latest when restarting my phone or after a soft reset, i deleate it again and so on. It is not phone company related as i changed my sim card to another phone and this does not happen, so it must be my phone.
Any hints?


----------



## blitz69 (Jan 28, 2009)

*TellMeText problem on AT&T Tilt*

hi everyone, this is my first time posting anything on here so if im doing it wrong i apologize in advanced. ok my question is, has anyone every used the TellMeText program by blondiesoft.com and successfully completely removed it from there phone. it was about 2 weeks ago when i found the program on here and thought i would try it out. its a good app but i just dont care for it anymore. i unistalled it and soft reset my phone. later that day a friend of mine called and the program till said "incoming call from ******", so i then hard reset it. still there! i then reflashed the rom, thinking that would take care of it. nope still there. so i reflashed the back to the att official rom, and then back to the duttys rom im useing and the damn thing is still there! and i cant seem to locate anything in the registry pertaining to the program. so if anyone can please help i thank you in advance as well! 

John


----------



## pureclutch (Feb 27, 2009)

*buffering issue with wvd and/or coreplayer*

I have an Omnia 910 and successfully installed coreplayer and wvd.  I can access content no problem.  Coreplayer opens the stream no problem.  The problem I am having is once it starts, it buffers every 6-10 secs and can be quite annoying.  Should I expect this or can I fix this.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## tatarasi (Mar 21, 2009)

*upper tray missing*

Hi, 
sometimes, when I close an application, and the Today Screen appears, the upper tray is missing (not loading), and it shows like in the image.

No Refresh is helping, nor "reload.ini" (of UL), only soft reset.

Does anyone know what causes that, and how to eliminate this issue?

thanks


----------



## m.bhogavi (Jul 28, 2009)

*hack gprs*

can anyone tell me how to hack aircel karnataka for gprs.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## lala_25 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Spy/record calls win mob 6.1*

HY, I loking a software who can automaticaly record all my calls silence in my phone without beep and withowt be necesary to conect my phone to pc to can record calls or sending via e-mail, because i don't have internet on my phone yet.
i have sony ericsson X1 Xperia and Nokia 6303.
kiss kiss
have a nice day


----------



## PharrellVP (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi. I heed a little help about German HTC Wizard (Qtek 9100), branding with O2, which ROm is in German and i can't change it. I've changed a couple ot ROMs, but it didn't worked out. What I'm supposed to do to change the ROM in English? Please, help me with it!
Thank's in advance!


----------



## tatarasi (Oct 9, 2009)

lala_25 said:


> HY, I loking a software who can automaticaly record all my calls silence in my phone without beep and withowt be necesary to conect my phone to pc to can record calls or sending via e-mail, because i don't have internet on my phone yet.
> i have sony ericsson X1 Xperia and Nokia 6303.
> kiss kiss
> have a nice day

Click to collapse



you may want to check this out
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=493118

I believe it works with the built-in voice recorder, if you don't have Audio Touch Notes, e.g. (my experience is that it doesn't work too well with Resco Recorder)

all the best


----------



## avata (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi i have a samsung blackjack II was installed a room and you disconnect the battery and 
does nothing not connect to the computer and presented on the screen nadamas samsang died or was I being told that hacer. por favor


----------



## blm71 (Jan 22, 2010)

*Dash 3G Today screen*

Hello. I don't know if this is the right forum. If not then please re-direct me. On my Dash 3g updated to 6.5, when I use any of the sliding homescreens (i.e. Sliding panel, Sliding panel Media, T-mobile basic, T-mobile default) My calendar will only display appointments the day before they are due, not the day of the appt. I did not have this problem before I upgraded to 6.5. When I go to the other style homescreens, such as Windows basic, it will show the appt until it is finished. I use this for reminders to pay bills throughout the month, and to only show up one day, and that being the day before, just doesn't work. Any suggestions? Anybody else having this problem. I usually set the appt/reminder up for a two day period, and it will show on the home screen the day before the first day, then after that it does not show up, but is still on the calendar if I go into calendar. I also am using chome configurator, but was also using before the upgrade. Thanks for any help.


----------



## TweakMan (Jun 9, 2008)

*MOD EDIT: This thread is closed, please post your question in the Q&A section once you have searched to see if it has already been answered.*



*************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
   

*ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:

ATTENTION:
THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCATED IN A NEW SECTION OF XDA, "QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS", AND IS NOW USED FOR GENERAL DISCUSSION.  While this thread is still open for you to use, so is an entire section, devoted only to the purpose of getting you the answer you need. So please read the rules in the new section and take advantage of it as well as this thread.  No questions will be posted as "Unanswered" or "Answered" in this section now. *


********************************************************************************************************************


*GENERAL DISCUSSION:*

Post ANY question you have in this thread. If your question is about Software, Themes, Skins, Icons, Wallpapers, Today Screens, ROM's,  Post it here. If you just have a random question concerning your PPC/Smartphone, Post it here! Any Question, Any Phone, Any Topic, it doesn't matter. Just follow the instructions (this is extremely important, and will determine how fast your question is answered) and I promise you , if there is an answer out there, you will get it here. Also be sure to check the list in the second post for unanswered questions, and give your knowledge to help others, as they are going to help you. If you decide to ignore this thread, and create a new one, only for a question, you will probably only be FLAMED, and more than likley NOT RECIEVE and Answer. Thats why this was created, and it works. Thanks.


----------



## ray0787 (Apr 3, 2010)

*message tone to end when I read the message*

hi is there any way (aplication or something) that allows the message tone to end when i read the message and not keep playing till the end of the song

i have a motorola a3100 WM 6.1 

i´ve searched everywhere for this with no luck i´ve used photo contact pro for a while but the message tone end to quick and it doesn´t vibrate and sound (even when i have configured to do so) it first ring then sound and only for about 5 seconds and thats the closed aplication i have found so far i have tested ringo and motring but they don´t do what i want

sorry for my english i´m from venezuela


----------



## Franky1977 (Apr 22, 2010)

*Sorry for my ROM password thread, help needed. Thanks.*

Hi guys, I posted a thread before with the subject "ROM password" and just now realized what a thread waste that is, pardon to forum admins. I am a newbie that is, and is new to using cooked ROM, passwordded ones esspecially, I am using Itje's Touch IT 2.5 on my X1 and is trying to use NRGZ28's Energy.XPERIA.23559.Sense2.5.GTX.Themed.Apr.17 ROM, downloaded it but is confused with the password. So could you guys give me a clue about it. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Jumba (May 25, 2010)

Hi, I suddenly have a green light next to my user name. What does that mean?


----------



## joscopp (May 25, 2010)

That tiy are online,


----------



## Jumba (May 25, 2010)

joscopp said:


> That tiy are online,

Click to collapse



Doh! Tnx. Thought I had been promoted.


----------



## KZE (Jun 29, 2010)

I've been trying to get my AT&T Fuze to sync (email only) with my office's MS Exchange server.  I've gotten it to work periodically, but eventually end up with a message saying I need a personal certificate to log on.  My office tech insists our Exchange server doesn't require personal certificates. If I can reliably sync email I'll gladly synch calendar, tasks, and contacts.


----------



## pringo (Jul 20, 2010)

*Can not enter bootloader, jade 100*

Hi to all & thanks for all the help here. 

 I have a Touch 3G T3238 (Jade 100). I want to change the OS Lang. into English.

 I have followed  forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=483465  but I could never enter bootloader in any way!! Vol. down + power does not work! Even if I run bootloader.exe the phone just goes black but, no tri-color!!

  When I want to HSPL I get connection error & never goes to tri-color! I have tried all mentioned ways in the link but no use! 

   Please any other way?? Any help, please?? 

    Thank u.


----------



## kikill (Jul 20, 2010)

all u have to do is turn off slide to answer restart the phone and your next call is going to be like that, read the description file in the s2u2 folder that works.


----------



## TheGrudge (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi guys, i have HTC Desire and i was having problems with lack of internal memory. I cleared my storage from the bootloader menu today and i noticed that i have only 140mb available. Is the OS using the rest 372mb??? Another thing, i installed one game which apk file is 20mb, after which i checked again and the available memory turned down to 80mb !!! I uninstalled it and it freed up only 20. After rebooting it freed up another 20, but what about the last 20 and the rest of the memory??? Can pls anyone explain to me as to a noobie what the hell is going on . I cant use the damn phone like that, i cant install more than few applications. Thanks


----------



## pringo (Aug 1, 2010)

*No touch on T3238+ & locked!!*

Hi every body, 

Touch 3G T3238+ cloam is locked & touch is not working @ all!

The "unlock" option is on the bottom L. but, there is no touch 2 tap it!! & I can't hard reset w/ any key combination!

Keys work 4 a new opened window e.g. I can answer a call w/ the keys but, they r inactive on homepage. 

Alsp power button doesn't turn the phone off!

When I want 2 install a ROM from SD, there is no touch to choose an option!!

 How 2 unlock this phone when the touch is not working???

      thank u.


----------



## lakshmanm (Jan 30, 2011)

Sorry if this is the wrong forum...but need help. I flashed the GADAM Alpha5 on G tablet...works fine but for a minor issue. Clicking on Home button comes up with force close most often. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## spawn3ds (Mar 17, 2011)

*updating from 2.1 unlocked to 2.2 froyo on SGS*

hey just wondering will i follow the steps for 2.2 or 2.1 when i want to unlock the samsung galaxy on froyo.. i dont know if update is different from stock thats why im asking  thanks


----------



## 44z (Mar 17, 2011)

*motorola milestone*

I have motorola milestone with following information.
Model number        - Milestone
firmware  -2.2.1
firmware config: ver: -GAS_EMEA_USAMS1FRYORTGB_P002
Baseband ver: - 3GSMEPU91A_U-91.09.00I
Kernel version - 2.6.32.9-ge635aa4
build number - SHOLS_U2_05.06.0

I would like to know that can I update to Cyanogenmod6 or 7?
Thanks


----------



## nirav_hs (Mar 17, 2011)

*Imate jasar need help*

Hello Guys,
Can anyone help me plz? I am having following issues with my Imate jasjar:-
1. I send my jasjar to a friend away from my city to get my cell's body change. My cell was very well working.

2. nw i have received my cell with a new body and he called me up that my cell have some issues with some hardware so he needs to change them and i asked him to go ahead with it.

3. Nw i m trying to use my cell but my cell is not accepting any of the sim. and i am not able to open the connection management so as to manage the network connections.

4. I am not even able to see my IMEI no in the Device Information and even after i go for *#06#. and The guy he did the cell is not available anywhere.

Can i know what is wrong with it and what can be the solution for the same?

ROM - 1.13.53 WWE
ROM Date - 09/23/05
EXT ROM version - 1.13.137 WWE
The window version is 5.0

Plz help me out.




TweakMan said:


> *************************************PLEASE READ BEFORE CREATING NEW THREAD****************************************************
> 
> 
> *ATTENTION ALL XDA MEMBERS:
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## silver_sakura (Apr 9, 2011)

many infos i got from this forum


----------



## pHyR3 (Jun 25, 2011)

this forum is great, got heaps of great advice and tips from the posts


----------



## bil82pak (Jun 25, 2011)

ive got a hd2 that is a tester model.i tried to install android on it by flashing it with magloader.now once the phone is flashed, im strucked on the 3 coloured booting screen.the spl version is 0.66.im unable to update this version.can anyone help me out in this plz


----------



## VikoAlucard (Apr 25, 2012)

*Polls on XDA?*

Hello !

Is there a way to add polls to XDA ?
Or are there already some ?

Thanks


----------



## pshadoww (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello~ I cannot access marketplace. I already have more than 10 posts, what else should I do?  

---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 PM ----------




44z said:


> I have motorola milestone with following information.
> Model number        - Milestone
> firmware  -2.2.1
> firmware config: ver: -GAS_EMEA_USAMS1FRYORTGB_P002
> ...

Click to collapse



There is a CM7 here!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=941346


----------



## jno6609 (Nov 10, 2012)

*incoming call sounds distorted after rom flash*

i have flashed several roms and this is the first time i have this issue. i flashed viperdhd v 1.1.0 and now when i make a call it sounds like the person is under the water anyone know how to fix


----------

